# Promising new portable headphone amp (Mobile Icon) from NuForce



## undilutedigital

I am a delighted owner of a pair of NuForce v2 monoblock amplifiers for my home stereo. I didn't need to be convinced that NuForce can perform audio magic and do so at very, very competitive prices. So I was intrigued to see some advanced product information up on their website (Nuforce, Inc) on a very sleek headphone amp. I'm a long-time portable audiophile too and am a happy owner of my third Headroom Total AirHead, the current model, each one being a substantial improvement on its predecessor.

 I contacted NuForce with lots of questions about the Mobile Icon, and Jason Lim offered me the opportunity to stop by and listen to their prototype. As I work only 10 minutes from NuForce's Milpitas, CA headquarters, I jumped at the opportunity.

 Initially, I was disappointed to learn that the Mobile Icon does NOT use the same "analog switching" technology that makes their v2 monoblock amps among the very best in the world (at a fraction of the cost, size, and power consumption of the others). Rather, it uses a conventional gain-stage transistor amplification technology. Just happens to be a very good implementation.

 Frankly, I didn't expect that Mobile Icon to surpass my beloved Total AirHead. But it did so quite substantially. The AirHead provides plenty of bass, but the bass through the Mobile Icon had lots more punch and substance. Detail at the high end was even better on the Mobile Icon -- with a lower noise floor.

 My source was an 80GB iPod with Apple lossless music ripped from CDs. I listened on both my Ultimate Ears Triple.fi 10 Pro in-ear monitors and on my AKG K701 standard headphones. The Mobile Icon had no problem driving the K701s to acceptable listening levels without the increase in noise I get when switching my Total AirHead to high-gain to drive the K701s. Both headphones revealed the same improvement in dynamics and detail for the Mobile Icon. I also listened directly to the iPod for reference, which sounded like life had been sucked out of the music compared to either headphone amp. On a scale of dynamics, I think I'd put the Total AirHead about half-way between the iPod direct and the Mobile Icon, to help give you some sense of the magnitude of the improvement.

 The Mobile Icon does lack two nice sonic enhancements of the Total AirHead. First, it doesn't roll off the high-end to compensate for the fact the music is mixed for room playback and will sound slightly bright on headphones. Second, it doesn't crossfeed attenuated, delayed signals across the channels to restore stereo spatiality. On the Mobile Icon, like the iPod direct, the soundstage tends to collapse to the center of your head. Still, the overall improvement of the Mobile Icon more than offsets the loss of these two enhancements.

 One huge advantage of the Mobile Icon is its size. I played with a bare board, not an encased product, but I expect the final product to be smaller than an iPhone / iPod Touch and maybe as thin. In contrast, the AirHead is a mini-brick.

 The AirHead is very poorly shielded, and it picks up interference from any GSM phone nearby. I have to put my phone in airplane mode when I'm listening. I placed my GSM phone next to the Mobile Icon throughout my audio testing and never heard any interface. It would only be better when encased.

 I didn't audition the USB input on the Mobile Icon. But the fact that it includes this makes it really competitive with Headroom's BitHead rather than the AirHead at the substantially lower price of $99. I look forward to when it is in production (late Nov08?) to buy one.


----------



## i_don't_know

In terms of overall performance (a.k.a. not "bang for your buck"), would you recommend this over the Hornet? Or is it just wishful thinking that a $99 amp is as good as or better than a $370 amp?


----------



## undilutedigital

Unfortunately, I can't give you any advice wrt the Hornet, as I'm not personally familiar with it. You'll just have to wait to try a Mobile Icon. However, if you are familiar with what NuForce has done in the world of high-end audio amps, then you know it's not unreasonable for them to outperform products that are far more expensive.


----------



## i_don't_know

One problem:

 The nearest pro audio store is in NYC, which is 1.5-2 hours away from me...

 I have no way of trying them both.


----------



## davidhunternyc

*Yes, I too can not wait to read about the comparisons between the NuForce, Predator, and iQube. It would be so great if the NuForce is another giant killer.*


----------



## davidhunternyc

*I was just thinking... Nuforce, could you please put a digital out on your amp?*


----------



## recephasan

looks like a p.o.s. in a fancy ipod-like box

 probably $20 in amp, $20 in packaging, the rest in "design"


----------



## undilutedigital

I can't help you with a complete parts list, but Jason Lim did tell me the DAC is from C-Media and the amp from TI.


----------



## J.D.N

I am really quite disapointed in this offering as well. I design is really quite lacking, it doesn't seem all that well thought out and it just seems to lack any kind of 'make you want it' factor. I can't see it taking off.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Oh great. Another USB DAC amp I'll end up having to review.


----------



## boomy3555

I too have a Apple IPod 80gb 5th gen video and run to myTotal Airhead via LOD with Hearyourslf C-3's triple driver customs playing both .WAV full file and Apple Lossless music ripped from CD's and I am so loving every minute of my time. I will of course get a Newforce mobile just because my inguiring mind wants to know. The one thing I wish Mobile Amp manufact. would add is a push to hear mic. My Shure PTH is just what I need but way too many wires.


----------



## jrosenth

I think the design is great, the price point is crazy, and if Nuforce carries on their product traditions with this is will be a killer.


----------



## warpdriver

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jrosenth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think the design is great, the price point is crazy, and if Nuforce carries on their product traditions with this is will be a killer._

 

+1

 I don't know what's with the naysayers earlier. Look at the feature list, sleek design, Nuforce stuff has always been decent sounding.


----------



## jsplice

Could this possibly sound better than the iBasso D3?


----------



## MrScary

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jsplice* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Could this possibly sound better than the iBasso D3?_

 

I will buy the amp and if it sounds better than the D3 I will shoot the D3 with my AK47. hahahah


----------



## i_don't_know

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MrScary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I will buy the amp and if it sounds better than the D3 I will shoot the D3 with my AK47. hahahah_

 

Please do a full review of it. It's either this, or the Fiio E5. I don't know whether I want super budget and tiny size, or budget and small size. It'll all depend on the sound. It'll be paired with a Sansa Clip, a Sony NWZ-S639F (when I feel financially safe enough to get it), JVC HA-RX700's, and Soundmagic PL-30's (when I decide to get them).


----------



## jsplice

I'll be VERY surprised if this sounds even close to the D3. But it is less than half the cost ($22 for shipping on the D3), so I guess the question really is, does it sound half as good as the D3? If it sound BETTER than half as good, then I may go with the icon mobile. But just judging by the size, looks like the icon is a good bit smaller than the D3.


----------



## tacitapproval

To point out only one obvious difference between it and the D3's specs (since this is all we can go on yet):

 Mobile Icon =Power output: 80mW x 2 @ 16-Ohm 

 D3 = 180mW x 2 @ 32-Ohm


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

I do plan to add the Mobile Icon to my portable USB DAC amp review sometime in the next few months. I just don't expect to get to it before I get back from Hawaii over Xmas break.


----------



## ahhian

I would like to know how well will this go with the Westone 3


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

I will have a review sample of both the Icon Mobile and Westone 3 sometime next week, so I should be able to post something after I burn-in the amp.


----------



## SinnerG

Someone mentioned C-media. The ASUS Xonar U1 uses a C-Media Nitrogen D2 with LM358 opamp. The spec seems similar to the Asus. Would love to see your review. I currently run the Xonar into a C&C XO. Gives a new life to the Xonar output. If the icon combines the 2 into 1 then I'd be very interested.


----------



## Punnisher

This looks like a pretty cool amp for laptop use. You can just toss it in your laptop bag and it doesn't take up any room.

 At 99 dollars, even if it's only decent it's a great value.


----------



## Luccio

Hi, The Icon Mobile is available.
 I received today this newsletter :

 "_Dear NuForce customers,

 We will like to introduce you to a compact, rechargeable and high performance NuForce Icon Mobile Headphone Amplifier and USB DAC. The silver color Icon Mobile is on sale (special discount of 15% for 50 units) from our online store and will be available from your distributor by end of November. Red, blue and black Icon Mobile will be available for sale by December 15.






 Please visit Nuforce, Inc

 Thanks
 Nuforce Sales_"


 Great new.

 I hope it will be as good as their amplifiers.


 Luccio


----------



## dr13zehn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Luccio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi, The Icon Mobile is available.
 I received today this newsletter :

 "Dear NuForce customers,

 We will like to introduce you to a compact, rechargeable and high performance NuForce Icon Mobile Headphone Amplifier and USB DAC. The silver color Icon Mobile is on sale (special discount of 15% for 50 units) from our online store and will be available from your distributor by end of November. Red, blue and black Icon Mobile will be available for sale by December 15.

http://www.nuforce-icon.com/gallery/...ile-Silver.JPG

 Please visit Nuforce, Inc

 Thanks
 Nuforce Sales"


 Great new.

 I hope it will be as good as their amplifiers.


 Luccio 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Sooo... How long have you been working for Nuforce?


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

I got the same email - and I don't work for them. Good thing he posted it before me!


----------



## davidhunternyc

It would be miracle if this little thing is a giant killer.


----------



## mrarroyo

Look forward to reviews and impressions. It is amazing the number of new gear that is coming out, and their reasonable prices. This is great!


----------



## Anvil

If this is good enough, it might just replace the Fiio E5 on my short list for a first amp.


----------



## dr13zehn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I got the same email - and I don't work for them. Good thing he posted it before me!_

 

You don't find it a bit odd that he made an account just to say that the amp is available now?

 It's not like it would be a bad thing if he worked for them. It was just the first impression I got.


----------



## clownzee

ooh ! this sweet amp jus appeared on my radar. That's rite. Its between this one and the Fiio E5 then! Addict, eagerly waiting on ur review!


----------



## ghunter

My icon mobile arrived today - just in time for the long weekend.

 I'll post some thoughts on it soon. Out of the box, it's amazingly small and will travel nicely in the case that my new Klipsch Custom 3's came in.


----------



## blippster

Looking forward to your impressions ghunter - I'm still undecided whether to order one together with the NE-8s yet.


----------



## boomy3555

I started another thread because I codn't find this one SORRY !. 

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f105/t...mobile-384195/

 I ordered one today so a soon as it gets here I'll post my thoughts. 

 I have Beyer DT990 2005 250 ohm, Milian SVT's, and AT AH-A900's Headphones. and UE SF5 Pro Universal IEM's, andHearyourself.com custon C-3 IEM's to try So We'll see.


----------



## ghunter

So far, I'm pretty impressed. The presentation is very neutral, just like the other NuForce products I've heard.

 I'm listening with my (somewhat new) dual-driver Klipsch Custom 3's and it's doing a good job driving them cleanly. Here are some specific thoughts:

 The Sound - Dutch Radio Recordings (live alternative, WMA Lossless)
 Really brings out the raw nature of this recording, I can hear the different instruments pretty clearly and the nuances of when the lead singer is stressing his voice. The drums have good "slam" but this recording doesn't have a ton of deep bass so can't comment on that.

 Strauss - Ein Heldenleben (classical, WMA Lossless)
 Decent sense of space, but doesn't really have the same life that this recording does through my other Headroom amp (which costs 10x what the Nuforce does). Nice spread in the orchestra, full range sound. Feels like I'm sitting way back and above the performers.

 Air - Pocket Symphony (electronica, WMA Lossless)
 Maybe a bit harsh, sounds a little compressed. The synths don't sound warm, lush, analogue-like.

 MP3's are actually pretty decent, but I still find myself at lower listening volumes as they seem subtly harsh. Garbage in garbage out...

 We'll see if anything changes with more time on the amp and the 'phones. So far, so good but it's no giant-killer. At the current sale price of roughly $90 shipped it's worth having one of these just for the size and convenience and a definite upgrade from the stock headphone connection in the computer.


----------



## jwbrent

Hi ghunter...

 What pmp are you using to drive the Icon? Also, how's the fit and finish? I assume the case is made of plastic. Does the thumbwheel for volume feel sturdy?

 I noticed they are coming out with an adapter in mid December that allows the use of the line out on an iPod with a mini to mini cable. That should kick things up a notch if you don't have a LOD cable.

 I just ordered one myself and they shipped it today. Hopefully, I'll get it on Monday...


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

mine shipped Wednesday and should be here Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## ghunter

What pmp? It's just my Vista Business notebook via USB right into the icon.

 Fit and finish is excellent, everything feels solid. Controls and jacks are all aligned properly and have no sloppiness. It's surprisingly small, even though I saw pictures before ordering.

 Most of my listening is with the computer, but I'd be more interested in a Zune connecter than ipod if I was to go to a portable device.


----------



## jwbrent

Thanks for the info ghunter. Can't wait to get mine...


----------



## darkninja67

I would love to pair this amp with my netbook and IEMs, as long as it sounds good. 

 I cannot wait to read some impressions.


----------



## sithlord32786

I just picked up some DT 770/80 Pro's. I haven't listened to them yet, but I think I'm probably gonna need an amp. I was wanting a portable with a DAC, but most are out of my price range. This one is priced pretty reasonably. If you guys all think it is a good buy, then I might have to pick one up myself. Does anybody know if this amp would pair well with the DT 770/80's? Awaiting some more reviews. Thanks to all that are taking the time to share their input with us.


----------



## boomy3555

My Icon Mobile should get here tomorrow and the first thing I'm goiing to pair it with will be my new DT880's (already Burned in) which are 250 ohm so they should drive similar to your 770/80 Pro's if yours are a similar Impedence. They have so many different models. Some with low and some with high impedence, It's had to remember which is which.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Mine was delivered to my UPS Store mailbox today, so I am off to go pick it up and start burn-in. I will add it to my big USB DAC amp review after I have it burned-in for 200-300 hours.


----------



## epithetless

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Mine was delivered to my UPS Store mailbox today, so I am off to go pick it up and start burn-in. I will add it to my big USB DAC amp review after I have it burned-in for 200-300 hours._

 

Can't wait!


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

I am not reviewing the amp until I have 200-300 hours on it. But I want to warn people that it will need burn-in, so they aren't disappointed with the sound right out of the box. Many of the amps I have reviewed didn't sound impressive out of the box but became wonderful amps after burn-in, including iBasso D2 Viper, RSA Predator, iBasso D2 Boa, Vivid Tech V1, iBasso D1, etc... So, out of the box via the USB DAC the Nuforce Mobile sounded a bit like the Macbook headphone out or 5.5G iPod video - nice but not impressive with ATH-ESW10 headphones. 

 After 3-4 minutes of checking the sound I went away and left it playing music, and came back to it 6 hours later (2 hours ago) to listen again. Those 6 hours of burn-in with music made a noticeable difference, and the sound definitely cleaned up a bit. The sound does not suffer when compared to my iBasso D2 Boa, although it remains a more forward sounding amp than the iBasso and is likely closer to the Meier Headsix in that regard. I have not tried analog input, nor any of my earphones for portable, as I am not ready for my review. 

 This is a premature post. I didn't really plan to post anything until my review was done, but I felt that this needed to be said. And that is that this amp is clearly going to change some over the next couple of hundred hours, and I don't want to say any more till my review other than to reassure you that it doesn't suck.


----------



## boomy3555

Thanks H/A

 Your insight is very helpful as always.

 Patience is not one of my virtues so I will be sure to give mine a proper torching. I will most likely leave it running from my SoundBlaster XFI card at my PC.or if I take my laptop to work.I like my portable rig to be very micro as I do a lot of footwork at the hospital and even though most of my shifts are alone at night I still need to move about my department. I usually listen to my C-3's from my 2nd gen shuffle (AAC) with my Travagans colors inline and Shure PTH. Everything hangs from my lapel so i'm not bogged down.


----------



## jpstereo

Can someone please post pics if possible. The pics on Nuforce's website are god-awful. I am trying to get an idea what this looks like as I am in the market for a new Amp/Dac and the price is right!


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

I will get pics up later today - the width and depth are almost the same as my iBasso D2 Boa, but the thickness is about half - so you could stack two of these and have the size of an iBasso D2 Boa.

 It is about 1 cm narrower than my iPhone 3G and only about 2/3 as long, with about the same thickness.


----------



## jpstereo

That would be great. Thanks Larry!


----------



## jimmyjames8

What about the "optional iPod adapter"? Cost? Availability? With that thing if it is what it says it is, then you got something. Without it, it's just another Airhead.


----------



## StegaColossus

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sithlord32786* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I just picked up some DT 770/80 Pro's. I haven't listened to them yet, but I think I'm probably gonna need an amp. I was wanting a portable with a DAC, but most are out of my price range. This one is priced pretty reasonably. If you guys all think it is a good buy, then I might have to pick one up myself. Does anybody know if this amp would pair well with the DT 770/80's? Awaiting some more reviews. Thanks to all that are taking the time to share their input with us._

 

If you value the opinion of a novice and you can wait a week or two, I'll let you know how they pair. After reading what seems like a thousand threads, I decided on the DT 770/80 Pro's, and I eventually decided to get this amp, despite how new it is. I'm out in Iraq, so it'll take a bit to ship. I'll post my ameteur thoughts on this combo once I actually get it.


----------



## boomy3555

I got mine today and so far it's just charging. One thing I noticed was that they are still building these things with no on/off switch. Didn't we tell them that we don't like that ???? The headphone jacks act as on/off switches but I like to leave me HF's plugged in. Aslo all of the jacks are on the top. Even the line in which means I need a longer LOD cable from my Ipod to the top of the Nuforce instead of the bottom. I could place it upside down but the the headphone jacks would be at the bottom.

 It's about half the size of my Ipod 
 5th gen 80gb video. if you keep the same dimensions percentage wise.

 It's apparently a brushed aluminum top with black plastic back and sides. with an anti-slip coating. The LED's are really small but can be seen.

 I'll start burning it in as soon as I find my usb hub ( I'm at work and my laptop only has two USB1's.) and Mousy has dibs on one and the hard drive with my music has the other. (Orignal Vio) It even came with Window's ME.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *boomy3555* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I got mine today and so far it's just charging. One thing I noticed was that they are still building these things with no on/off switch. Didn't we tell them that we don't like that ???? The headphone jacks act as on/off switches but I like to leave me HF's plugged in. Aslo all of the jacks are on the top. Even the line in which means I need a longer LOD cable from my Ipod to the top of the Nuforce instead of the bottom. I could place it upside down but the the headphone jacks would be at the bottom.

 It's about half the size of my Ipod 
 5th gen 80gb video. if you keep the same dimensions percentage wise.

 It's apparently a brushed aluminum top with black plastic back and sides. with an anti-slip coating. The LED's are really small but can be seen.

 I'll start burning it in as soon as I find my usb hub ( I'm at work and my laptop only has two USB1's.) and Mousy has dibs on one and the hard drive with my music has the other. (Orignal Vio) It even came with Window's ME._

 

The headphone jacks and input are on the same side next to each other, like 90% of my other headphone amps have been (Predator, Tomahawk, Pico, D1, D2, D3, Lyrix, Headsix, V1, Caffeine), so I am not sure what the problem is. Only my TTVJ portable Millett hybrid has the input on one end and the headphone out on the other, and that is the one think I dislike about it for portable use (but the one thing that makes it a good desktop amp replacement).

 However, I am also not sure how I feel about the headphone jack turning the amp on when headphones are inserted, but I don't leave headphones plugged in so it doesn't affect me as much.


----------



## jimmyjames8

From NUFORCE on the iPod adapter that bypasses the crappy amp and bud jack..."Hi, The iPod adapter is not available for shipping yet and we haven't added it on the Amazon.com store. It should be available Dec 18. Thanks Jason "

 I think this will be way cool and will make me want one of these amps if the listening SQ reports come back strong. I can't imaging NUFORCE making something that didn't approach high fidelity.


----------



## Azathoth

I'd like to hear some feedback regarding how they perform with Grados. I find that my Mini3 further emphasizes the typical fatiguing treble of the Grados, it'll be nice if the Nuforce can "tame" them somewhat.


----------



## sithlord32786

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *StegaColossus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If you value the opinion of a novice and you can wait a week or two, I'll let you know how they pair. After reading what seems like a thousand threads, I decided on the DT 770/80 Pro's, and I eventually decided to get this amp, despite how new it is. I'm out in Iraq, so it'll take a bit to ship. I'll post my ameteur thoughts on this combo once I actually get it._

 

Thanks for the help. I'm probably more of an amateur than most when it comes to this stuff.
 I actually went ahead and got a CMOY from Ebay for my DT 770/80's, however that doesn't rule out me getting a Mobile Icon, if it proves to be a good product. Thanks again to everyone for the input.


----------



## emelius

i received my Mobile Icon in the mail today rather unexpectedly -- apparently my brother is even cooler than i give him credit for
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





...

 i imagined it would have more heft...it is surprisingly lightweight & feels almost as if it is hollow...

 the cables aren't as ugly as they look in the pics -- but they're close
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...

 size-wise, it's slightly longer/wider/taller than a Sansa Fuze...i'm going to try later to put the included band around the two to see if it'll hold both together securely (right now i have both plugged into the computer)...they both have the matte black rubbery backing, but the Icon's feels more like plastic...my plan is to have them back-to-back with the Icon upside-down so the connections will be on the same end...

 anyhow, now that they've both had a charge, i'm gonna hit up some Rilo Kiley Live at Fingerprints FLACKY goodness
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...

 i'll mess with the DAC at a later date
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...


----------



## yukihiro

Hmm, debating whether or not to get this amp/dac. I already ordered an e5 as my portable, but if this gets decent reviews I'll consider it due to its small size. I'm not sure how I feel about no on/off switch though. Seems like it could get a little annoying for me at times.

 Anyone know if there would be a noticeable difference between the Mobile Icon's DAC and my Thinkpad r61's on board sound card? I think that will be the deciding factor for me. This might end up on my Christmas wish list.


----------



## busyx2

Hi,
 I have a Thinkpad T61 and any good USB audio device is clearly superior to the built-in sound card.


----------



## boomy3555

One Issue with the nuforce is that it by-passes your onboard soundcard in favor of it's own. When you plug the USB into your computer (PC) it recognizes it as a USB Sound Device and makes it the primary sound device while it remains plugged in. So you cannot do a side-by-side comparison because your onboard sound card is disabled as long as the NuForce dac is plugged into your computer. Also, although mine has not been burned in very long it still does not seem to have much amplification in DAC mode. The Onboard with a Fiio E3 amp or my Travagans Colors has almost twice the volume of the NuForce in DAC Mode. I have yet to pair it in non-Dac mode with my Ipod via 3.5mm Line -in to compare it to the Headroom Total Airhead. With just 30 hrs of Burn-in, the SQ to me is almost Identical to the Airhead. Very clean and reference quality with no "WOW" to it. So far it's a three way tie between with the Travagans Colors.and Total Airhead. I have excelent SQ from my onboard cards so the DAC May be unnecessary for me.
 I would be interested in comparing this to the new Fiio E5. Next time we'll put it together with my Ipod 5th gen video and Siik 3.5mm/Firewire LOD.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

So far, with 54 hours on the Nuforce Icon Mobile and listening to Westone 3 and ATH-ESW10 it sounds a little more forward and better than my iBasso D2 Boa. It reminds me of the Meier portable amps. So, the burn-in continues...


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *boomy3555* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_One Issue with the nuforce is that it by-passes your onboard soundcard in favor of it's own. When you plug the USB into your computer (PC) it recognizes it as a USB Sound Device and makes it the primary sound device while it remains plugged in. So you cannot do a side-by-side comparison because your onboard sound card is disabled as long as the NuForce dac is plugged into your computer. Also, although mine has not been burned in very long it still does not seem to have much amplification in DAC mode. The Onboard with a Fiio E3 amp or my Travagans Colors has almost twice the volume of the NuForce in DAC Mode. I have yet to pair it in non-Dac mode with my Ipod via 3.5mm Line -in to compare it to the Headroom Total Airhead. With just 30 hrs of Burn-in, the SQ to me is almost Identical to the Airhead. Very clean and reference quality with no "WOW" to it. So far it's a three way tie between with the Travagans Colors.and Total Airhead. I have excelent SQ from my onboard cards so the DAC May be unnecessary for me.
 I would be interested in comparing this to the new Fiio E5. Next time we'll put it together with my Ipod 5th gen video and Siik 3.5mm/Firewire LOD._

 

Check your windows sound mixer settings as you may have the digital volume for the USB DAC turned down. Or, you need to change the gain switch to high gain. My Nuforce on Macbook plays louder than I could ever want in low gain, but the software volume control does affect the Nuforce volume and if were turned down by accident it wouldn't play loud. Also, you should be able to switch between nuforce and internal sound through the sound control panel. My macbook internal soundcard is not bad, but it sounds like a 5.5G iPod video which is not all that great either.

 Right now, with 56 hours the Nuforce is definitely sounding a little better than the iBasso D2 Boa which is a good thing, but nothing stunning like the Pico or Predator or D3 Python and modded D2 Viper. It sounds similar to a Meier Headsix as well, so the $99 price point is good. It is less edgy than a $99 Vividaudio V1 USB DAC amp and better suited to a wider range of headphones/IEM, but the Vivid will blow it away driving HD600 or Edition 9 to an impressive sonic experience.


----------



## boomy3555

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Check your windows sound mixer settings as you may have the digital volume for the USB DAC turned down. Or, you need to change the gain switch to high gain. My Nuforce on Macbook plays louder than I could ever want in low gain, but the software volume control does affect the Nuforce volume and if were turned down by accident it wouldn't play loud. Also, you should be able to switch between nuforce and internal sound through the sound control panel. My macbook internal soundcard is not bad, but it sounds like a 5.5G iPod video which is not all that great either.

 Right now, with 56 hours the Nuforce is definitely sounding a little better than the iBasso D2 Boa which is a good thing, but nothing stunning like the Pico or Predator or D3 Python and modded D2 Viper. It sounds similar to a Meier Headsix as well, so the $99 price point is good. It is less edgy than a $99 Vividaudio V1 USB DAC amp and better suited to a wider range of headphones/IEM, but the Vivid will blow it away driving HD600 or Edition 9 to an impressive sonic experience._

 



 My C-3 IEM's and my Cheap Senn's HD202s run fine. I think the NuForce just can't run my 250 ohms Beyer DT900's . The Beyer's aren't really portable so my Soundblaster can push them just fine and if I need a little kick I can always pop on a Fiio. I'm liking The NuForce for my Ipod 5th gen. for portable use.The Nuforce via the LOD is very much like the Airhead. but smaller and rechargable. My Vio soundcard is really nice, and the Soundblaster X-fi on my home PC rocks on it's own so I don't think I'll be using the DAC. So far it's worth every bit of the 90 bucks just as a portable amp.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *boomy3555* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My C-3 IEM's and my Cheap Senn's HD202s run fine. I think the NuForce just can't run my 250 ohms Beyer DT900's . The Beyer's aren't really portable so my Soundblaster can push them just fine and if I need a little kick I can always pop on a Fiio. I'm liking The NuForce for my Ipod 5th gen. for portable use.The Nuforce via the LOD is very much like the Airhead. but smaller and rechargable. My Vio soundcard is really nice, and the Soundblaster X-fi on my home PC rocks on it's own so I don't think I'll be using the DAC. So far it's worth every bit of the 90 bucks just as a portable amp.






_

 

So, did you already try it in high gain like I mentioned above? It's the recessed switch between the volume and USB port that you need to use the tip of a pen to reach in and switch it.

 Going the other direction, I was also surprised at how well the Nuforce works at low volumes with my Westone 3 so that there is no channel imbalance when turned waaay down.


----------



## yukihiro

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *busyx2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi,
 I have a Thinkpad T61 and any good USB audio device is clearly superior to the built-in sound card._

 

That's good to know. To me, the on board sound card on the Thinkpad is decent, but I know the sound quality could be better. I just wanted to know if it's worth it to get a DAC. I would like to hear at least some improvement in sound quality if I'm paying money for something.

 Can't wait for more detailed reviews on both the amp and dac aspect of the Mobile Icon.


----------



## jpstereo

Can anyone post some detailed pics of the Icon please?


----------



## boomy3555

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So, did you already try it in high gain like I mentioned above? It's the recessed switch between the volume and USB port that you need to use the tip of a pen to reach in and switch it.

 Going the other direction, I was also surprised at how well the Nuforce works at low volumes with my Westone 3 so that there is no channel imbalance when turned waaay down._

 


 Yes, 
 Thanks for the tip. I really appreciate your comparisons. They are so thorugh and un-biased. and since most of us have very limited funds, your our First Best choice for wisdom. I did use the high gain for the DT's and off course there was some improvement. But still, the volume is equal or slightly less than my on-board cards. I think I may be asking too much for it to amp my high impedence cans. That's OK because it's not my primary use for it.. The note above mentioning the low volume clarity? It surprised me as well. I still put it up there with my Airhead but with a DAC like the $150.00 Total BitHead.I Think this little guy is going to fly for portable use. They have thier regular Icon and many more excelent amps for home use.


----------



## boomy3555

Here's a couple of pic with my Ipod














 It's hard to see the plugs and switches as they are recessed into the black plastic base. The NuForce site has the best pics of the plugs.


----------



## jpstereo

Nice -

 Many thanks!


----------



## Clok

Looks nice.

 Two 3.5mm jacks is also a nice feature.


----------



## SinnerG

Anyone try this with a pair of Audio-technica A900s? The spec is surprisingly similar to a Asus Xonar U1 USB card.


----------



## clownzee

yah! i really like that it has 2 spaces for headphone jacks.. then i can share the good stuff!


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SinnerG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Anyone try this with a pair of Audio-technica A900s? The spec is surprisingly similar to a Asus Xonar U1 USB card._

 

I'll try it later and report back, but so far it seems to be great with all my portable phones (Westone 3, Image X10, NE-7M, Denon C700, ATH-ESW10). It's one of those amps that actually makes the C700 smoother and less harsh in the highs, while controlling the bass - one of the things I like about the Headsix and Predator with the C700. 

 I haven't tried it yet with my full size home phones yet (AKG K240M, Yamaha HP-1, SFI woodies, A900, D2000, HD600, RS-1, Edition 9). The first three I listed are hard as hell to drive and usually need a desktop amp.


----------



## soundlogic

Larry;
 I'd be interested in your "hard as hell to drive phones' report. Among others, I have a pair of AKG K-702's...I figured this little jewel could not push them...but it will be interesting to hear what your take is. Any other new Icon Mobile owners try 701/2's?


----------



## Harvey/ Ga

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_.
 However, I am also not sure how I feel about the headphone jack turning the amp on when headphones are inserted, but I don't leave headphones plugged in so it doesn't affect me as much._

 

Well.... it does eliminate a switch that would take up real estate, and makes the volume knob less complicated


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'll try it later and report back, but so far it seems to be great with all my portable phones (Westone 3, Image X10, NE-7M, Denon C700, ATH-ESW10). It's one of those amps that actually makes the C700 smoother and less harsh in the highs, while controlling the bass - one of the things I like about the Headsix and Predator with the C700. 

 I haven't tried it yet with my full size home phones yet (AKG K240M, Yamaha HP-1, SFI woodies, A900, D2000, HD600, RS-1, Edition 9). The first three I listed are hard as hell to drive and usually need a desktop amp._

 

I have not been through all those headphones yet as I only have 125 hours of the 300 hours of burn-in that I want before I do my review. But I must say this amp is sounding more and more transparent as it burns in via the USB DAC on my Macbook. I'm fairly sure I will like the Icon Mobile more than my D2 Boa, and maybe also my Meier Headsix - it has a similar forward sound as the Headsix, but with added ambience and air or space.

 It also sounds very nice from the line out dock of my iPhone 3G and so far I have not heard any buzzing from my iPhone 3G interference all night. I am watching that closely, and so far the Nuforce has been one of the best portables at rejecting the dreaded iPhone chatter - but until tonight it was still possible to hear noise if the amp was within 6-8 inches of the phone. Now that has changed. It's possible burn-in further improves its resistance to iPhone chatter or buzzing.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Hah! my teenage daughter tricked me and installed a Quick Bridge Solutions - EM Shield for iPhone RFI blocking business card into the back of my new silicone iPhone case, and I'm pretty sure that since she did it yesterday that I have found the reason my Nuforce is silent with the iPhone now. 

 I was complaining to her how the card wouldn't fit into my crystal case because it was too tight, and we went to Best Buy to get a DLO silicone case. So while I was driving I had her put the iPhone in the new case. I went out to the car to get the RFI blocking card today and it wasn't there, and then she pointed it out to me as being in the silicone case already.

 Huge thumbs up for this product from Quick Bridge Solutions - EM Shield for iPhone !!

 I will now have to test all my amps with and without the card in the back of the case.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Hah! my teenage daughter tricked me and installed a Quick Bridge Solutions - EM Shield for iPhone RFI blocking business card into the back of my new silicone iPhone case, and I'm pretty sure that since she did it yesterday that I have found the reason my Nuforce is silent with the iPhone now. 

 I was complaining to her how the card wouldn't fit into my crystal case because it was too tight, and we went to Best Buy to get a DLO silicone case. So while I was driving I had her put the iPhone in the new case. I went out to the car to get the RFI blocking card today and it wasn't there, and then she pointed it out to me as being in the silicone case already.

 Huge thumbs up for this product from Quick Bridge Solutions - EM Shield for iPhone !!

 I will now have to test all my amps with and without the card in the back of the case.


----------



## jaykay

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have not been through all those headphones yet as I only have 125 hours of the 300 hours of burn-in that I want before I do my review. But I must say this amp is sounding more and more transparent as it burns in via the USB DAC on my Macbook. I'm fairly sure I will like the Icon Mobile more than my D2 Boa, and maybe also my Meier Headsix - it has a similar forward sound as the Headsix, but with added ambience and air or space._

 

I'm looking forward to how you feel the Mobile Icon stacks up against the other amp/dac combos in your review. If it presents the sound slightly more foward than my lyrix then I think I'll upgrade and give my lyrix and sf5p to my brother for Christmas. For me personally, if the dac portion of the Mobile Icon outperforms my lyrix then that'll probably be enough for me at that price. I'll keep a look out for your review in the coming month


----------



## mrarroyo

Larry thanks for the EM Shield link, just ordered one.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jaykay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm looking forward to how you feel the Mobile Icon stacks up against the other amp/dac combos in your review. If it presents the sound slightly more foward than my lyrix then I think I'll upgrade and give my lyrix and sf5p to my brother for Christmas. For me personally, if the dac portion of the Mobile Icon outperforms my lyrix then that'll probably be enough for me at that price. I'll keep a look out for your review in the coming month 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

So far at 145+ hours it is a little more forward than the Lyrix (like the Headsix), and the DAC is a little more detailed and airy as well. I am probably going to give my Lyrix to my son or to p0wderh0und23 who I just loaned it to.

 If I were you I would give the Lyrix and sf5pro to your brother as planned, and replace them with the Nuforce and Westone 3 which mate well together.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Larry thanks for the EM Shield link, just ordered one._

 

The EM shield does make a difference - I can now stack the iPhone on many of my amps and not hear the buzz; and I can leave the iPhone on my sticky pad on my car dashboard and the iPhone doesn't make the car radio buzz anymore.


----------



## Beardy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_[...]Nuforce and Westone 3 which mate well together. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

That is all I wanted to hear, thank you.


----------



## jaykay

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So far at 145+ hours it is a little more forward than the Lyrix (like the Headsix), and the DAC is a little more detailed and airy as well. I am probably going to give my Lyrix to my son or to p0wderh0und23 who I just loaned it to.

 If I were you I would give the Lyrix and sf5pro to your brother as planned, and replace them with the Nuforce and Westone 3 which mate well together. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thanks! I'll definitely be looking into picking one up in the near future. Just got to get my wallet settled after picking up a few gifts for the family/friends first.


----------



## ghunter

Mine has burned in nicely too, and the harsh sounds have smoothed out. This is a killer little amp for the price!

 I'm surprised at how much battery burn the USB output has on my notebook, though! It cuts battery life in half!


----------



## helmerkelps

Just ordered my Icon Mobile! It will come in time for me to enjoy them with my birthday present: Alessandro M1s!


----------



## jasonl

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ghunter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Mine has burned in nicely too, and the harsh sounds have smoothed out. This is a killer little amp for the price!

 I'm surprised at how much battery burn the USB output has on my notebook, though! It cuts battery life in half!_

 

Well, if your notebook is not plug in to AC, then it will be used to charge the Icon Mobile.
 I hope this posting is not being seen as abusing the forum to promote a product. We offer the iPod LOD and a very compact and high quality USB AC charger as a package for $44.95:
Accessories pack
 This help to reduce the number of cables that I have to carry and I was able to charge my iPod when I was at the airport:




 The same mini-USB cable can be used for iPod sync, camera sync etc and charging too.


----------



## boomy3555

Jason,

 You shameless promoting hussy you ! Ha Ha







 I got something similar from Amazon but it had two drawbacks.

 1. The Ipod doc plug has no pins to hold it in place and it moved back and forth. Especially on the go !! and it kept coming out.

 2. The 3.5 on this particular model has a 3.5mm, 4pin for AV out but if I used my 3.5mm 3 pin Cardas cable from the adapter to my Ipod, it would drain the ipod of power when turned off

 It too has a mini USB and an ipod doc passthru. on the bottom

 What makes your adapter better??


----------



## jasonl

Quote:


 What makes your adapter better?? 
 

I will stop here or will be seen as promoting our own product.
 Since you have experience with similar adapter, order one when it is available. If you don't like it, return for a full refund (including shipping refund).


----------



## jrosenth

Any word on how this compares to say a Move 2 - using both the dac and amp (to drive a beyer 770 with some extra impedance)?


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jrosenth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Any word on how this compares to say a Move 2 - using both the dac and amp (to drive a beyer 770 with some extra impedance)?_

 

I am gonna say (before my full review is done) that based on how it sounds vs my D2 Boa and Meier Headsix, with the more forward mids the Nuforce is closer to the 2MOVE that I borrowed from Skylab months ago than it is to the D2 Boa (Headsix is forward like 2MOVE but not as open or spacious as 2MOVE or Nuforce). 

 I can see myself using the Nuforce more than the D2 Boa, and I haven't used the Headsix for months since I put my Predator with my 3G Nano instead of the Headsix or Tomahawk. I have mostly been using the Nuforce with NE-7M, Westone 3 and ATH-ESW10 on my Macbook for the past 9 days, and they all sound good with the Nuforce.


----------



## busyx2

This Japanese site has a nice set of pictures, including the circuit board of Icon Mobile:

ã‚¹ãƒ‘ã‚¤ãƒ©ãƒ«ç‰©ç½®: NuForce Icon Mobile


----------



## oldschool

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *busyx2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This Japanese site has a nice set of pictures, including the circuit board of Icon Mobile:

ã‚¹ãƒ‘ã‚¤ãƒ©ãƒ«ç‰©ç½®: NuForce Icon Mobile_

 

Ouch, why did they need to pull up that capacitor.. fragile


----------



## billybob_jcv

It ain't gonna fit back in the case like that...


----------



## busyx2

The capacitor is pulled out for picture-taking


----------



## jaykay

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So far at 145+ hours it is a little more forward than the Lyrix (like the Headsix), and the DAC is a little more detailed and airy as well. I am probably going to give my Lyrix to my son or to p0wderh0und23 who I just loaned it to.

 If I were you I would give the Lyrix and sf5pro to your brother as planned, and replace them with the Nuforce and Westone 3 which mate well together. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Well I'm waiting on my paypal to transfer funds into my bank account so I can pick up an icon mobile, but it looks like by the time I get my money into my account(paypal estimates saturday), they may be sold out. (only 1 unit left in stock on their site) Oh well a little bit of patience goes a long way right?


----------



## funkyfetus

My Icon Mobile just came in the mail today and it's a lot smaller and slimmer than I expected.


----------



## boomy3555

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jaykay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well I'm waiting on my paypal to transfer funds into my bank account so I can pick up an icon mobile, but it looks like by the time I get my money into my account(paypal estimates saturday), they may be sold out. (only 1 unit left in stock on their site) Oh well a little bit of patience goes a long way right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

If your looking at Amazon, The "1 Availlable" only means that there is one seller who has it. It's not necessarily the number in stock

Amazon.com: Used and New: NuForce Icon Mobile headphone amplifier and USB DAC (silver color)


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Don't forget, these don't sound so great the first 6 hours of burn-in, but get better and sound good by 24 hours, and from that point on till between 120-200 hours when it is pretty much done.


----------



## jasonl

Silver Icon Mobile has sold out. We might have a few for sale on Dec 15. The GOOD NEWS is that by Dec 19, we will have RED (Ferrari Red, different from Icon red), BLUE (same as Icon blue), SILVER and BLACK Icon Mobile available. We will start to take pre-order on Dec 15. Even if you choose standard shipping, we'll ship all USA orders during the week of Dec 19 by US Post Office 2 day priority mail.


----------



## epithetless

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nuforce-jason* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Silver Icon Mobile has sold out. We might have a few for sale on Dec 15. The GOOD NEWS is that by Dec 19, we will have RED (Ferrari Red, different from Icon red), BLUE (same as Icon blue), SILVER and BLACK Icon Mobile available. We will start to take pre-order on Dec 15. Even if you choose standard shipping, we'll ship all USA orders during the week of Dec 19 by US Post Office 2 day priority mail._

 

When do we get to see pictures of the new colors? The 15th as well?


----------



## jwbrent

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *busyx2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This Japanese site has a nice set of pictures, including the circuit board of Icon Mobile:

ã‚¹ãƒ‘ã‚¤ãƒ©ãƒ«ç‰©ç½®: NuForce Icon Mobile_

 

Good find. Given the price of the IM, the board looks clean.


----------



## JACKIEdotLEE

the icon mobile looks good but the sound is always the major issue. anyone has tried the icon mobile with sf5pro or akg530? do they go along well?

 i am planning to get a dac+amp for these two. ipod classic and my pc will be my sources. usually i use the sf5pro+ipod for outdoor and the akg530+pc for home use.


----------



## clownzee

Since we're on the subject, how about the ATrios? This little fella is shaping up to be most intruiging. and tempting.. haha


----------



## jaykay

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nuforce-jason* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Silver Icon Mobile has sold out. We might have a few for sale on Dec 15. The GOOD NEWS is that by Dec 19, we will have RED (Ferrari Red, different from Icon red), BLUE (same as Icon blue), SILVER and BLACK Icon Mobile available. We will start to take pre-order on Dec 15. Even if you choose standard shipping, we'll ship all USA orders during the week of Dec 19 by US Post Office 2 day priority mail._

 

Do you have any pictures of the different colored amps yet?


----------



## emelius

now picture it in red...

 & again in blue...


----------



## epithetless

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *emelius* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_[...]

 now picture it in red...

 & again in blue..._

 

Yeah, I came across that rendering earlier, but I wasn't satisfied. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I want actual photographs of the actual objects, please. (Plus a part of me is hoping Nuforce has since changed the color scheme of their "black" one so that the abundance of plastic surrounding the faceplate is actually, well, black.)


----------



## jaykay

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *emelius* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 now picture it in red...

 & again in blue..._

 

Ok, thanks. I was just browsing their site and couldn't find any pictures. That looks pretty nifty. I may be going with a black one once its released. btw emelius, how well do the icon mobile and fuze go together? My significant other offered to buy me a mp3 player for Christmas. I see that the fuze is getting pretty good reviews on these forums and is going for a pretty good price at the moment. Any opinions you have towards either the fuze or icon mobile or both would be great


----------



## clownzee

darn.. i'm getting an itch to get this fella even tho i have a Fiio E5 on the way


----------



## Matro5

It's my understanding that the Icon Mobile charges via the USB. Is it OK to leave it plugged in all the time, or is that not recommended? 

 Also, any experience with the 701s would be much appreciated. 

 Finally, differences between this headphone amp and the regular Icon?


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

I have the regular Icon and it is fantastic as a speaker amp, and while it is not bad as a headphone amp the headphone out is not quite as detailed as the speaker output or the Icon Mobile (regardless of the source being internal USB, or external Apogee mini-DAC). However, the desktop Icon has better detail than the Travagans Green which is USB only. So, the regular Icon desktop headphone amp has good power and can drive an HD600, and has nice tonal balance and frequency response, but it just doesn't have quite the micro-detail space and ambience of it's own speaker outputs or the Icon Mobile.

 In that regard then, I think the Icon Mobile seems to be a better headphone amp than the desktop Icon. But the Desktop Icon is also a better speaker amp than my small Travagans Red or Green. With the Nuforce Icon desktop driving a Stax electrostatic speaker-level transformer it is fantastic even with highly resolving headphones like my HE60 baby orpheus.


----------



## jaykay

Well I just checked the nuforce site and it looks like they have the silver back in stock for the time being. I'm not ordering quite yet though. I think I'm going to wait to jump on the black icon mobile. Can't wait for the amp to come when I order it though. My lyrix is a bit more enjoyable when hooked up through my mp3 player or cd player than through the usb on my laptop. I'll be pretty content with the mobile icon if its dac really is a bit more forward than the lyrix


----------



## Matro5

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_all kinds of good information_

 

Thanks for this post. It was very helpful. 

 Any noticeable between the two Icon DACs as a bridge between my iMac and either powered speakers, or a regular integrated/bookshelf setup?


----------



## soundlogic

Headphone Addict sez: "I have the regular Icon and it is fantastic as a speaker amp, and while it is not bad as a headphone amp the headphone out is not quite as detailed as the speaker output or the Icon Mobile (regardless of the source being internal USB, or external Apogee mini-DAC). However, the desktop Icon has better detail than the Travagans Green which is USB only. So, the regular Icon desktop headphone amp has good power and can drive an HD600, and has nice tonal balance and frequency response, but it just doesn't have quite the micro-detail space and ambience of it's own speaker outputs or the Icon Mobile.

 In that regard then, I think the Icon Mobile seems to be a better headphone amp than the desktop Icon. But the Desktop Icon is also a better speaker amp than my small Travagans Red or Green. With the Nuforce Icon desktop driving a Stax electrostatic speaker-level transformer it is fantastic even with highly resolving headphones like my HE60 baby orpheus".

 And I agree with this assessment completely. I just purchased the Icon desktop and the sound to speakers is fantastic! Headphone out is less exciting. I am wondering what...if any...the benefits of the upgraded power supply would be? Could it translate to better sound via the headphone out?
 Anyone using the upgraded power supply on the desktop Icon?
 Jason, care to chime in? If the upgraded power supply can improve the headphone performance on the desktop Icon, I would be adding that little jewel to my system.
 BTW, looking forward to the full review of the Icon Mobile.
 Tim
 Thanks; Tim
 __________________


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Matro5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks for this post. It was very helpful. 

 Any noticeable between the two Icon DACs as a bridge between my iMac and either powered speakers, or a regular integrated/bookshelf setup?_

 

Icon Desktop DAC is at least as detailed as the Icon Mobile, Predator or 2MOVE or XM5 USB DAC - you just have to use desktop Icon's speaker out or pre-amp out to hear the detail, not headphone out.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *soundlogic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Headphone Addict sez: "I have the regular Icon and it is fantastic as a speaker amp, and while it is not bad as a headphone amp the headphone out is not quite as detailed as the speaker output or the Icon Mobile (regardless of the source being internal USB, or external Apogee mini-DAC). However, the desktop Icon has better detail than the Travagans Green which is USB only. So, the regular Icon desktop headphone amp has good power and can drive an HD600, and has nice tonal balance and frequency response, but it just doesn't have quite the micro-detail space and ambience of it's own speaker outputs or the Icon Mobile.

 In that regard then, I think the Icon Mobile seems to be a better headphone amp than the desktop Icon. But the Desktop Icon is also a better speaker amp than my small Travagans Red or Green. With the Nuforce Icon desktop driving a Stax electrostatic speaker-level transformer it is fantastic even with highly resolving headphones like my HE60 baby orpheus".

 And I agree with this assessment completely. I just purchased the Icon desktop and the sound to speakers is fantastic! Headphone out is less exciting. I am wondering what...if any...the benefits of the upgraded power supply would be? Could it translate to better sound via the headphone out?
 Anyone using the upgraded power supply on the desktop Icon?
 Jason, care to chime in? If the upgraded power supply can improve the headphone performance on the desktop Icon, I would be adding that little jewel to my system.
 BTW, looking forward to the full review of the Icon Mobile.
 Tim
 Thanks; Tim
 ___________________

 

No idea about the PSU's affect on the sound - if it improves anything it might improve everything, including headphone or speakers. But, speaker output needs more power than headphones, and I don't know if that is all the PSU provides or if it is also a quieter/cleaner power and not simply more wattage.


----------



## soundlogic

Headphone Addict sez: "No idea about the PSU's affect on the sound - if it improves anything it might improve everything, including headphone or speakers. But, speaker output needs more power than headphones, and I don't know if that is all the PSU provides or if it is also a quieter/cleaner power and not simply more wattage."

 Inquiring minds want to know?!
 __________________


----------



## jasonl

The bigger PSU will not improve the headphone output quality.


----------



## Slickster

How does the sound compare with the fiio e5?


----------



## mr.khali

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Slickster* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How does the sound compare with the fiio e5?_

 

They both have just been released but I think it is safe to say that the Mobile is far better as it should be considering price and size.


----------



## Crikey

Any comparisons from people who have also heard the iBasso T4? They seem to be targeted in the same segment with similar pricing and form factor. Comments are greatly appreciated.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Slickster* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How does the sound compare with the fiio e5?_

 

Are you serious?


----------



## boomy3555

Come on H/P, Slickster's just a newbee and it's not unreasonable for him to ask given all the Fiio E5 hype.


----------



## boomy3555

Slickster,

 The Fiios E5 and it's older bro the E3 are good "Cheap" micro-amps designed to amplify the analog audio signal that your source puts out. they are not anywhere near the quality of these NuForce Icon Mobile or other DAC (Digital to Analog Converter) amps.They are designed to by-pass your computer's sound card and reconstruct and amplify the direct digital file to analog signals that your speakers or headphones can translate into music If you're looking for something to compare the Fiio to, stick with the Boosteroo or Travagans Colors.


----------



## epithetless

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nuforce-jason* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Silver Icon Mobile has sold out. We might have a few for sale on Dec 15. The GOOD NEWS is that by Dec 19, we will have RED (Ferrari Red, different from Icon red), BLUE (same as Icon blue), SILVER and BLACK Icon Mobile available. We will start to take pre-order on Dec 15. Even if you choose standard shipping, we'll ship all USA orders during the week of Dec 19 by US Post Office 2 day priority mail._

 

Jason, now that we've passed December 15, is there a link somewhere for pre-ordering the new colors? I checked your webstore, but I'm only seeing silver. 

 By the way, will pics of the new colors be up soon?


----------



## 346L3

Im thinking of getting these as my first amp. How would "burn in" work on an amp? I have a vague idea of how "burn in" works for phones but am kinda confused with the idea of it with amps. I am completely new to amps and while looking at all these threads have educated me a little, there are a lot of foreign terms I am unfamiliar with. Anyone know of a good newbie guide for amps and terms? Also if anyone has these and the e5, could you take a picture of them together? I wanna see the size difference.


----------



## boomy3555

Here's a thread for some commonly used terms when referring to audio Sound Quality.

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f4/des...ossary-220770/


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

FULL REVIEW NUFORCE ICON MOBILE: http://www.head-fi.org/forums/3947073-post2.html


----------



## jasonl

The black, red, and blue Icon Mobile amps are ready for purchase on Amazon.com (or go directly to amazon.nuforce-icon.com)
 We should be getting the items by Thursday, Dec 18 and will ship them out by USPS Priority Mail. For USA customers, you will be able to get them before Christmas holiday.






 Appreciate Larry's review (and so many from others too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). We never expect Icon Mobile to best the top tier amps and very happy that it has been recognized as one of the best entry level headphone amps/USB DAC.


----------



## ?oe?????o?>>

Nice colors! already ordered mine (for myself).

 This maybe a silly question but, how many pins are needed for this device on the USB Mini? I see there are 4, 5, 8 and 14 pin versions at an eTailer.


----------



## clownzee

me too! i jus ordered a black one! come to papi! haha!


----------



## 346L3

Thanks boomy but Ive already seen that, I meant technical terms like line in/out, DAC, LOD, etc.

 Jason, Ive been looking around and I saw mention of discount bundles with the NE8 and desktop icons but that was dated a month ago. Are there gonna be bundle discounts with the Icon Mobile and the NE-8 or 7M?


----------



## jasonl

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *346L3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks boomy but Ive already seen that, I meant technical terms like line in/out, DAC, LOD, etc.

 Jason, Ive been looking around and I saw mention of discount bundles with the NE8 and desktop icons but that was dated a month ago. Are there gonna be bundle discounts with the Icon Mobile and the NE-8 or 7M?_

 

We have NE-7M on discount during the intro week and now NE-8 is on discount until end of December so there is no bundle discount. 

 We are selling these stuff at good prices 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 We don't believe in setting a fake high price and then discount it.


----------



## tstarn06

Delete this post please.


----------



## Matro5

I'm currently using the headphone out of a vintage Marantz 2218 to power AKG 701s and very happy with the sound. To simplify my setup, I'm thinking of replacing the bulky Marantz with the Icon Mobile. An additional benefit would be the ability to bypass the onboard DAC of my iMac and MacBook, in favor of the Mobile's internal DAC. I think this alone might be worth the price of admission.

 For the record, I've briefly heard the Icon Desktop with my AKGs and was pleased with the sound. I don't listen to my headphones at high volumes, nor do I believe in "listening critically" which always struck me as an odd way to describe something that, for me, is supposed to be enjoyable and relaxing. Just my opinion. 

 Anyway, headphone listening would be the main use in this setup - I have a separate speaker setup in a different room - but down the line I'd consider adding some powered speakers like the Dynaudio bm5a using the line-out. 

 Is there any reason to go with the Icon Desktop over the Mobile? This little stone seems like it can kill a lot of birds.


----------



## jvlgato

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Matro5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm currently using the headphone out of a vintage Marantz 2218 to power AKG 701s and very happy with the sound. To simplify my setup, I'm thinking of replacing the bulky Marantz with the Icon Mobile. An additional benefit would be the ability to bypass the onboard DAC of my iMac and MacBook, in favor of the Mobile's internal DAC. I think this alone might be worth the price of admission.

 For the record, I've briefly heard the Icon Desktop with my AKGs and was pleased with the sound. I don't listen to my headphones at high volumes, nor do I believe in "listening critically" which always struck me as an odd way to describe something that, for me, is supposed to be enjoyable and relaxing. Just my opinion. 

 Anyway, headphone listening would be the main use in this setup - I have a separate speaker setup in a different room - but down the line I'd consider adding some powered speakers like the Dynaudio bm5a using the line-out. 

 Is there any reason to go with the Icon Desktop over the Mobile? This little stone seems like it can kill a lot of birds._

 

I believe in headphoneaddict's excellent review of portable amp/dacs, he felt the Icon mobile sounded better via headphone jack, while Icon desktop sounded better via speaker outputs. I have not heard either with my own ears but have been reading a lot because I'll probably buy a portable amp/dac in the next month or so.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

For headphones I think the Icon mobile is better for "Critical listening", while for speakers the Icon desktop is an great choice. For some reason the desktop's headphone out isn't up to the level of it's own speaker output and pre-amp amp, nor the mobile's headphone out (although desktop does drive HD600 with more power). 

 Musically speaking the Icon desktop headphone out isn't bad sounding, but it's just not as detailed nor as transparent via headphones as it is with it's speaker or preamp out, so not quite as spacious sounding as many other $200-300 dedicated headphone amps. The pre-amp out to a second amp is very clean and is as good as the speaker output as far as detail and transparency, so not only will it drive speakers directly well, but pre-amp out is good to drive powered speakers well too. Either amp has a little more forward sound signature, and the built-in USB DAC are not bad (what you'd expect for the price).


----------



## zaydon

I read headphoneaddict's review and thought it was very well detailed. Let me ask this question as its particular to my setup. I have the chance to pick up a 2MOVE for around $160. Currently I own the D5000's and will be using this device mostly for the USB/DAC functionality. Would any of you who are familiar with these two device pick up the NuForce over the 2MOVE? I don't plan on riding the subway with my D5000's and the Mobile icon, so portability isn't an issue. 
 I think for the price/value/build quality I have to go for the 2MOVE.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

The 2MOVE would be a little better sounding as a desktop replacement amp, but both would be a good choice for the D2000/D5000. I also like the crossfeed on the 2MOVE, and the 100 hour battery life with a 9v battery is good so you could leave it in your car or fanny pack for ipod and travel. At the desktop you can plug the 2MOVE into a universal wallwart and not run the 9v down. For $160 it is a no-brainer. If you don't buy it, PM me with who is selling it.


----------



## Matro5

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_For headphones I think the Icon mobile is better for "Critical listening", while for speakers the Icon desktop is an great choice. For some reason the desktop's headphone out isn't up to the level of it's own speaker output and pre-amp amp, nor the mobile's headphone out (although desktop does drive HD600 with more power). _

 

Thanks again, HA. I appreciate the insight. 

 Do you know if the 600 more or less difficult to drive than the AKG 701? I've never heard it and would only be guessing, looking at specs. If the Icon Mobile's got enough juice for the 701 I'll be all set.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

I'm gonna guess the desktop will be a better match for a K701, based on everything I have read.


----------



## epithetless

Black Mobile Icon = a very Merry Christmas!


----------



## music_4321

FYI, Nuforce Mobile Icon total cost to the UK:

 $99.00 + $33.50 (Express shipping-only option for Xmas) + $40.00 (£26.77!! Import Duty) -- $172.50 Total or £115.00!!

 I asked if item couild be marked as gift with low value, but Jason said they can't do that, so I still went ahead and placed order. Jason always quite nice and helpful.

 Item shipped same day I made purchase (11th Dec), Parcel Force tried delivering on 18th but I wasn't home, so I only got letter today (20th) asking for payment of Import Duty, which I did on line, and they will only deliver on 23rd, 12 days after item shipped, 5 days after 1st attempt.


----------



## ?oe?????o?>>

Arrived at my door step today, so relieved to hear only the music coming out of my CX300! (hopefully SA6 next month)

 It's just barely wider than this 4GB creative zen I used the band with, otherwise it looks like 2 zens stacked on each other.


----------



## jaykay

I also received my Icon Mobile today. My first listen out of the box is that it is right around the same level as my lyrix. I'll give it time to burn in for a few hundred hours before I decide which I prefer


----------



## helmerkelps

I am loving my Icon Mobile with my Alessandro MS-1s. I've had it for about a week now and have 60-80 hours of use so far including burn in. It just keeps getting better and better!


----------



## EGA

A good news. 
 A new case seems to be dispatched.
 The buyer will check an email.

http://www.nuforce-icon.com/gallery/...s-old-case.JPG


----------



## blaizefm

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *music_4321* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_FYI, Nuforce Mobile Icon total cost to the UK:

 $99.00 + $33.50 (Express shipping-only option for Xmas) + $40.00 (£26.77!! Import Duty) -- $172.50 Total or £115.00!!

 I asked if item couild be marked as gift with low value, but Jason said they can't do that, so I still went ahead and placed order. Jason always quite nice and helpful.

 Item shipped same day I made purchase (11th Dec), Parcel Force tried delivering on 18th but I wasn't home, so I only got letter today (20th) asking for payment of Import Duty, which I did on line, and they will only deliver on 23rd, 12 days after item shipped, 5 days after 1st attempt._

 

Yeah, I head the same experience when I ordered my NE-7Ms from Nuforce from the US - via Japan - to the UK (although I must say the headphones are more than worth it: they have replaced my Denon C751s with room to spare).

 I think I'll wait until the UK dealers get the mobile in before I order in. At least I'll know exact amount I'm paying, plus will get it quicker (being impatient as I am...)


----------



## jaykay

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *EGA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_A good news. 
 A new case seems to be dispatched.
 The buyer will check an email.

http://www.nuforce-icon.com/gallery/...s-old-case.JPG_

 

I received the email this morning also. I was just about to send Nuforce an email to get a new case but found they had already emailed me about it. The reason I was going to contact them about a new case was because I could not run my denon d1000's through the Icon Mobile due to the slightly recessed jack and the large plug of the denon. I gotta hand it to Nuforce, they have great customer service.


----------



## R3SET

Would this be a nice solution to pair my Sony NWZ-828 DAP with the Sennheiser HD600 headphones? And also should give it a SQ boost to IEM's? I will use analog to analog connector because a LOD is not available yet for the Sony. Or is a simple Fiio E3 amplifier better/cheaper for this application?


----------



## clownzee

Hi guys, so when would I need the new case? What's the difference between the 8.5mm and a normal input jack?


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *R3SET* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Would this be a nice solution to pair my Sony NWZ-828 DAP with the Sennheiser HD600 headphones? And also should give it a SQ boost to IEM's? I will use analog to analog connector because a LOD is not available yet for the Sony. Or is a simple Fiio E3 amplifier better/cheaper for this application?_

 

The Nuforce sounds very good with the HD600 and can drive them better than most DAP headphone out, but it could still use more power with the HD600. It has gobs of power with Grado, Denon and Ultrasone, but the 300 ohm impedance makes the job harder with Sennheiser. The max volume with Nuforce and HD600 is just louder than "medium" volume, so we'll call it "mildly loud" and maybe 2 db less than a D2 boa at max, and maybe 4-5 db less than the D3 Python or Pico before clipping. But Nuforce has no problem matching those other amp's power with the other lower impedance headphones. The Fiio E3 has even less power than the Nuforce, and I gave my E3 to my son.

 I have a review here: UPDATE 12/15 REVIEW 11 USB DAC amps - Predator, Pico, 2MOVE, D3 Python D2 Viper/Boa D1, Lyrix, MicroAmp, Vivid V1, Nuforce - Head-Fi: Covering Headphones, Earphones and Portable Audio


----------



## epithetless

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *EGA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_A good news. 
 A new case seems to be dispatched.
 The buyer will check an email.

http://www.nuforce-icon.com/gallery/...s-old-case.JPG_

 

Cool. Any word on whether the black, blue, and red Mobile Icons already come with the new cases?


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *epithetless* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Cool. Any word on whether the black, blue, and red Mobile Icons already come with the new cases?_

 

Yes, I posted that somewhere - the new Silver and the colored ones as of 12/15 have the new case.


----------



## epithetless

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yes, I posted that somewhere - the new Silver and the colored ones as of 12/15 have the new case._

 

Oh, nice. Guess I missed that the first time around. Thanks!


----------



## jaykay

Actually all the colored amps don't necessarily have new cases. I ordered my black Icon Mobile on 12/18 and received one with a recessed jack case. But that was promptly addressed by customer service on their own so all is well.


----------



## epithetless

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jaykay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Actually all the colored amps don't necessarily have new cases. I ordered my black Icon Mobile on 12/18 and received one with a recessed jack case. But that was promptly addressed by customer service on their own so all is well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Hm, all right. Guess I'll see what I get in a few days...


----------



## jaykay

I just thought I'd share a picture I took so you all could see the size of the icon mobile in comparison to a lyrix and sansa fuze. (sorry about the bad quality)


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jaykay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Actually all the colored amps don't necessarily have new cases. I ordered my black Icon Mobile on 12/18 and received one with a recessed jack case. But that was promptly addressed by customer service on their own so all is well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Weird, per Jason at Nuforce on 12/16, "By the way, all the new Icon Mobiles (red, black, blue plus new silver stocks coming this Friday) that we are shipping will have the new case."


----------



## Captain ?degard

Too bad they are anal about marking down the value, otherwise this would be interesting


----------



## R3SET

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The Nuforce sounds very good with the HD600 and can drive them better than most DAP headphone out, but it could still use more power with the HD600. It has gobs of power with Grado, Denon and Ultrasone, but the 300 ohm impedance makes the job harder with Sennheiser. The max volume with Nuforce and HD600 is just louder than "medium" volume, so we'll call it "mildly loud" and maybe 2 db less than a D2 boa at max, and maybe 4-5 db less than the D3 Python or Pico before clipping. But Nuforce has no problem matching those other amp's power with the other lower impedance headphones. The Fiio E3 has even less power than the Nuforce, and I gave my E3 to my son.

 I have a review here: UPDATE 12/15 REVIEW 11 USB DAC amps - Predator, Pico, 2MOVE, D3 Python D2 Viper/Boa D1, Lyrix, MicroAmp, Vivid V1, Nuforce - Head-Fi: Covering Headphones, Earphones and Portable Audio_

 

Thx for your reply. When is listen to the HD600 with my Sony the volume is not bad i think, i can enjoy it and listen to it normally. 

 Something i don't fully understand is how does an amp improve SQ on lets say IEM's that don't require a lot of power? Because it uses the headphone out and than does something to that sound. The DAC from the Sony is used and not bypassed so i can't see how that should be done?


----------



## blaizefm

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *blaizefm* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yeah, I head the same experience when I ordered my NE-7Ms from Nuforce from the US - via Japan - to the UK (although I must say the headphones are more than worth it: they have replaced my Denon C751s with room to spare).

 I think I'll wait until the UK dealers get the mobile in before I order in. At least I'll know exact amount I'm paying, plus will get it quicker (being impatient as I am...)_

 


 Nope. Couldn't wait. I've ordered one from the states. I said I was impatient


----------



## dfkt

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Captain Ødegård* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Too bad they are anal about marking down the value, otherwise this would be interesting_

 

iBasso marks their parcels down. The iBasso equivalent to the NuForce (sans the DAC), the T4 arrived with the usual "value: $20" on the box.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *R3SET* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thx for your reply. When is listen to the HD600 with my Sony the volume is not bad i think, i can enjoy it and listen to it normally. 

 Something i don't fully understand is how does an amp improve SQ on lets say IEM's that don't require a lot of power? Because it uses the headphone out and than does something to that sound. The DAC from the Sony is used and not bypassed so i can't see how that should be done?_

 

I didn't say it would improve the sound on an easy to drive headphone, but on a hard to drive phone the headphone-out strains to drive the phones and runs out of steam (current). The Nuforce with HD600 is probably over 6 db louder than 5.5G iPod headphone out, but also restores some of the lost depth and spaciousness (sounds flatter) by trying to drive them from headphone out, switching to LOD for the amp is even better and less rolled off. In my case, I find only the iPhone 3G headphone out seems to be able to drive the HD600 to sound good, but still not as loud as the Nuforce. The sound deteriorates with several of my ipods via headphone out.


----------



## slwiser

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dfkt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_iBasso marks their parcels down. The iBasso equivalent to the NuForce (sans the DAC), the T4 arrived with the usual "value: $20" on the box._

 

Maybe that is the actual production cost. If the governments find that they do this as a business practice the company may get fined and banned from importing/exporting anything. I can understand why Nuforce does not want to potentially harmed their business in this manner.


----------



## epithetless

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *epithetless* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hm, all right. Guess I'll see what I get in a few days..._

 

Crap. Just got an email from NuForce saying my black Icon Mobile shipped with the old case. Sent them a reply urging them to send the new one.


----------



## mambo5

so...

 ibasso t4 
 vs.
 nuforce icon mobile

 who wins here?


----------



## jasonl

Your black case is fine. There was an error with email compilation. 
 Here's the photo:






 Every customers shipped since Dec 17 have the new case. You can see that the new case has more clearance for the recessed holes and can fit 8.5mm plug.


----------



## jaykay

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nuforce-jason* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Your black case is fine. There was an error with email compilation. 
 Here's the photo:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 plug._

 

Jason, I currently have a black Icon Mobile but I cannot use my denon d1000 on them no matter which jack I try. The way the jacks are ever so slightly recessed from the rest of the case really prevent me from plugging my d1000 in all the way. There's only a few millimeters of space that I need to close. Currently when I try my d1000, the sound is very faint and only comes out of the left channel. I'm not sure what the differences between the d2000 jack and d1000 jack are because Larry is able to use his d2000 with the nuforce with no problem, however, I cannot use my d1000 with it. Will there be a solution to this problem?


----------



## jasonl

If you have jack bigger than 8.5mm, please contact us directly.


----------



## jaykay

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nuforce-jason* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If you have jack bigger than 8.5mm, please contact us directly._

 

I've sent an email to your direct sales department. Thanks for the quick reply


----------



## slwiser

Does this one fit the new case:


----------



## jasonl

The diameter at the edge of the 3.5mm connector looks small. It is definitely smaller than 8.5mm so it will fit. 8.5mm is BIG.


----------



## nsx_23

Are these for sale in Hong Kong and Australia by any chance? Might audition and buy one when I drop into HK early Jan.


----------



## FlyPenFly

How good are these as just USB Soundcards for Mac?

 My new unibody Macbook Pro suffers from hiss (only during sound events and right after, mutes itself of hiss when no sound event occurs) on every type of headphone I've tried with it. I thought maybe I can kill two birds with one stone with this. It'll power just a NE-7m and a E4C.


----------



## somestranger26

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FlyPenFly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How good are these as just USB Soundcards for Mac?

 My new unibody Macbook Pro suffers from hiss_

 

It should give you no hiss like the onboard sound will, that's part of what the DAC is there for.


----------



## Crikey

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nsx_23* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Are these for sale in Hong Kong and Australia by any chance? Might audition and buy one when I drop into HK early Jan._

 

Theoretically you should be able to buy these in HK because the dealer lists the amp on their online store. However, I dunno if you can find them in a retail store because I haven't tried looking for it. Here's the site of the dealer's online store. Clarity Media Ltd - the sole distributor of Totem Acoustic and NuForce in Hong Kong, Macau and China; also the authorized dealer of CAIG in Hong Kong.


----------



## FlyPenFly

I'm curious, do you guys think the Icon Mobile will produce a noticeably better sound quality than if I were to plug in a E4C or NE-7M directly into a iPhone 3G. I usually just run the volume at half or slightly more and it's plenty loud for me.

 I'm trying to figure out what to do with my $150 fun budget for audio this month. Either pick this up or just roll it over to next month for a decent 2.0 setup.


----------



## dwong

I ordered my black Nuforce-Icon Mobile on the 22nd, arrived tonight on the 24th shipping from San Jose, CA to New Jersey. Looks like Santa came a bit earlier this year with my first amp
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 First impressions: It's smaller than I thought it would be, pairs nicely with my Ipod Touch 8gb with the included stretchy band. Have it setup Foobar/Asio4all-->usb-->nuforce-->denon d2000's on low gain. Bass sounds tighter but with less quantity compared to my laptop onboard headphone jack. Vocals/mids seem slightly more forward. So far its been a bit mediocre, not much of an upgrade from onboard my sound yet to my ears. Going to wait for the burn-in time to do it justice.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FlyPenFly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm curious, do you guys think the Icon Mobile will produce a noticeably better sound quality than if I were to plug in a E4C or NE-7M directly into a iPhone 3G. I usually just run the volume at half or slightly more and it's plenty loud for me.

 I'm trying to figure out what to do with my $150 fun budget for audio this month. Either pick this up or just roll it over to next month for a decent 2.0 setup._

 

iPhone 3G has excellent sound quality already and NE-7M or Westone 3 don't need an amp with it. When I had E4c they always seemed to wake up more with an amp, but I haven't tried any with the iPhone 3G.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dwong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I ordered my black Nuforce-Icon Mobile on the 22nd, arrived tonight on the 24th shipping from San Jose, CA to New Jersey. Looks like Santa came a bit earlier this year with my first amp
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 First impressions: It's smaller than I thought it would be, pairs nicely with my Ipod Touch 8gb with the included stretchy band. Have it setup Foobar/Asio4all-->usb-->nuforce-->denon d2000's on low gain. Bass sounds tighter but with less quantity compared to my laptop onboard headphone jack. Vocals/mids seem slightly more forward. So far its been a bit mediocre, not much of an upgrade from onboard my sound yet to my ears. Going to wait for the burn-in time to do it justice._

 

Expect big changes in the first 24 hours.


----------



## clownzee

my icon mobile is listed as delivered but my freight forwarder isnt working on christmas!! auughhh!!


----------



## davidw89

They don't ship internationally do they?

 Anyhow are these worth the $100 prie point?


----------



## slwiser

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *davidw89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_They don't ship internationally do they?

 Anyhow are these worth the $100 prie point?_

 

These are very much worth that 100$ US dollars, especially with a ESW9 for synergy.


----------



## FlyPenFly

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_iPhone 3G has excellent sound quality already and NE-7M or Westone 3 don't need an amp with it. When I had E4c they always seemed to wake up more with an amp, but I haven't tried any with the iPhone 3G._

 

Okay thanks!

 I think I'll just roll it over for next month.


----------



## SavageThrash

Alright few noob questions here if you guys dont mind >.<

 I own a pair of HD 595s and they run fairly decently out of my x-fi extreme music. However i want to pick up a pair of d2000 as my Christmas present to myself. I was thinking of getting an icon mobile to pair with them, i read the review that said the modded d2000 were quite nice with this amp/DAC.

 Now my first question is, if i want to use my x-fi as source (or iphone 3g/ipod classic) can i use the icon mobile as just an amp for my sennys/d2000? Im guessing the only time the icon would use its DAC is when you hook it up via usb, just wanting to make sure though that its not doing something funky with the 3.5mm line in.

 My second question, Is it fine to leave the icon plugged into usb and just used it as a desktop amp? (this is if my x-fi cant drive the d2000... anyone know if it could?)

 Anyone know of any dealers that sell the Icon mobile and use paypal, if not im going to have to wait about 2 weeks to place my order >.<


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SavageThrash* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Alright few noob questions here if you guys dont mind >.<

 I own a pair of HD 595s and they run fairly decently out of my x-fi extreme music. However i want to pick up a pair of d2000 as my Christmas present to myself. I was thinking of getting an icon mobile to pair with them, i read the review that said the modded d2000 were quite nice with this amp/DAC.

 Now my first question is, if i want to use my x-fi as source (or iphone 3g/ipod classic) can i use the icon mobile as just an amp for my sennys/d2000? Im guessing the only time the icon would use its DAC is when you hook it up via usb, just wanting to make sure though that its not doing something funky with the 3.5mm line in.

That should work fine, and you can compare the DAC vs the x-fi and decide which is better later.

 My second question, Is it fine to leave the icon plugged into usb and just used it as a desktop amp? (this is if my x-fi cant drive the d2000... anyone know if it could?)

That should work fine also. It stops charging when the battery is charged.

 Anyone know of any dealers that sell the Icon mobile and use paypal, if not im going to have to wait about 2 weeks to place my order >.<_

 

That was probably me with the modded D2000 and Icon Mobile - they did seem to go nicely together. See red answers above.


----------



## dwong

So far my mobile has been burning in for at about 20 hours or so. At the 6 hour mark it began to sound MUCH better than from out of the box. Pairs very well with my D2000's, the bass really comes out and makes my music sound much more dynamic. The somewhat harsh mids I was hearing before have toned down to something much more enjoyable. For $100 this thing has been really great!


----------



## clownzee

my mobile has been delivered to my freight forwarder but they dun start work again til 29th! sigh.


----------



## epithetless

> Quote:
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nuforce-jason* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> _If you have jack bigger than 8.5mm, please contact us directly._


 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jaykay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've sent an email to your direct sales department. Thanks for the quick reply 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Same here, as of a couple days ago (I use the Denon AH-D1000 too). Curious to see what solution(s) NuForce comes up with. Since I'm assuming a re-revamped case is a bit much to expect, perhaps a very short and light (but high-quality) headphone extension cable?


----------



## jaykay

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *epithetless* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 Same here, as of a couple days ago (I use the Denon AH-D1000 too). Curious to see what solution(s) NuForce comes up with. Since I'm assuming a re-revamped case is a bit much to expect, perhaps a very short and light (but high-quality) headphone extension cable?_

 

So far I have not received a response after 2 emails. I'll give them the benefit of doubt being that the emails were sent just a few days before Christmas. The ridge that they have on the case just above the input jacks irritates me alot. Not being able to use my denon d1000 surprised me, but wasn't such a big deal to me because I will be using the amp primarily with my westone 3's for the time being. But what really irritates me is that I cannot use my custom interconnect that has switchcraft ends. The switchcraft connector is the same shape as the denon d1000 connector so I cannot plug it into the line in jack of the amp. The fact that NuForce failed to see the design flaw of the amp irritates me to a great extent. The amp itself is great. It mates extremely well with my westone 3's, however the recessed input jacks or rather the ridge along the top of the case is driving me insane. I sure hope they do come up with a solution to this because I really do not want to have to file down the ridge of the case and just ruin the aesthetics..but I very well may have to in order to use this amp.. :/


----------



## epithetless

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jaykay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So far I have not received a response after 2 emails. I'll give them the benefit of doubt being that the emails were sent just a few days before Christmas. The ridge that they have on the case just above the input jacks irritates me alot. Not being able to use my denon d1000 surprised me, but wasn't such a big deal to me because I will be using the amp primarily with my westone 3's for the time being. But what really irritates me is that I cannot use my custom interconnect that has switchcraft ends. The switchcraft connector is the same shape as the denon d1000 connector so I cannot plug it into the line in jack of the amp. The fact that NuForce failed to see the design flaw of the amp irritates me to a great extent. The amp itself is great. It mates extremely well with my westone 3's, however the recessed input jacks or rather the ridge along the top of the case is driving me insane. I sure hope they do come up with a solution to this because I really do not want to have to file down the ridge of the case and just ruin the aesthetics..but I very well may have to in order to use this amp.. :/_

 

Yeah, it is a bit baffling that NuForce would limit the usefulness of their amp to headphones (and cables) with plugs 8.5mm or less in diameter, when larger plugs clearly exist -- especially since this is a _redesign _of the case (i.e. their second attempt to get it right). Seems to be a scenario of aesthetics trumping functionality. The Icon Mobile _is_ a lovely little unit, but I would certainly sacrifice a cosmetically uniform ridge to allow for complete functionality. I'm with you, jaykay, in hoping they come up with a solution for us.


----------



## somestranger26

I got my Icon Mobile today, and am pairing it with my Zune 80 + Westone 3s, right out of the box (err.. after waiting 5 hours for its initial charge) there wasn't much difference. 5 hours of burn-in and I tried it again, and I'm already noticing that it seems to make the bass a lot more tight and defined, and really brings forth the details in my music... will post more after it has a fair amount more burn-in.

 Battery life: 35 hours at 2/3 volume, low gain. I had to charge my Zune before I had to charge the amp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. First time I've _ever_ gotten more battery life than a product advertised.

 Edit: I have the black one, it's pretty sweet looking compared to some of the other amps I was looking at, and it was ordered either Thursday or Friday last week (Christmas present... not completely sure here) and it is the "new" case that can accommodate the larger headphone jacks.

 More editing oh god: Just tested to see if I get any EMI by putting the amp right on top of my phone (LG Dare) and sending/receiving a few txt messages, no interference whatsoever. Interesting... If I lay the amp on the FRONT side of my zune, I get some interference in the form of a moderately loud ringing sound but nothing from the back (not like I'm going to have it placed on the front), weird...

 Here's a couple picture of it attached to my Zune, it's just slightly narrower, about the same depth, and is about the same length when you include the right angle plugs. They're a bit blurry but get the point across.










 About 10 hours of burn-in: Wow... I can see why HPA found the sound to change so much, the sound suddenly became super muddy and the highs are shrill and almost painful.

 12 hours: The muddiness and shrill highs died down and it sounds sort of like what it did after 5 hours... going to sleep soon and will have an update soon after I wake up.

 20 hours: The soundstage is subtly opening up, all or most of the muddiness from 10-12 hours is gone, treble details seem to be more 'extended' and less rolled off. The instrument separation in rock and metal is also a bit better, which is one of the minor issues I've had with the Westone 3s. Without a doubt this amp makes the Westone 3s way more forgiving -- 192kbps mp3s sounded fairly flat and artifacts weren't too hard to pick out and now they sound almost identical to my V0.

 50 hours: Everything is just more... engaging than without the amp, and the mids seem nicely balanced with the bass and highs.


----------



## jaykay

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *somestranger26* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I got my Icon Mobile today, and am pairing it with my Zune 80 + Westone 3s, right out of the box (err.. after waiting 5 hours for its initial charge) there wasn't much difference. 5 hours of burn-in and I tried it again, and I'm already noticing that it seems to make the bass a lot more tight and defined, and really brings forth the details in my music... will post more after it has a fair amount more burn-in.
_

 

I'm at the 110 hour mark and the Icon Mobile + Westone 3 combo out of my laptop usb has made me one happy camper.


----------



## Anemone

how's the battery life?


----------



## somestranger26

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Anemone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_how's the battery life?_

 

Seems like about 20 hours at 2/3 volume, low gain. HeadphoneAddict had similar results in his review.


----------



## jaykay

Well I'm back to using my westone 3's with my lyrix until I get word back from NuForce about a RMA. I think I may have just received a bad apple from the batch. Since day 1 I've gotten a high frequency hiss with the amplifier when it was plugged into my laptop's usb. I usually remedied the problem by unplugging and plugging the amp back but that method has become less and less effective over the course of a week. Now I am far too distracted by the hiss to use the Icon Mobile any longer. (I have tried the Icon Mobile on my brother's laptop and my desktop and get the high frequency hiss on those too). The problem lies within the usb connector of the Icon Mobile or the dac because the amp itself works great when using the lineout to an mp3 player. I've also tried multiple usb cables to see if the problem was the cable. Overall, I feel the Icon Mobile is a great sounding amp when its working properly; I feel its dac is better than my lyrix..However, my Icon Mobile has not been working properly over the course of the week that I have owned it. I have pm'd Jason and sent emails to the customer support department and hopefully my problem is solved. I don't intend this post to discourage any potential buyers from purchasing an Icon Mobile because so far it seems I am the only one who has experienced this particular problem. Although the case has been a problem for a few other users other than myself, I believe I am probably the first and only (thus far) to have a problem with the internals of the Icon Mobile. I'm sure my problem will be remedied quickly because Jason has represented NuForce well on these forums. I'll be sure to update you all once my problem is solved.


----------



## somestranger26

jaykay, I get the same problem if I use the DAC on my desktop, but this is using the front USB ports, which pass by several case fans, and the noise I hear with the DAC sounds like it's just caused by interference inside the case, the front audio ports are extremely noisy as well. Haven't tried it on my laptop (Eee 1000H) since I don't believe it works out-of-the-box with my linux config.


----------



## jaykay

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *somestranger26* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_jaykay, I get the same problem if I use the DAC on my desktop, but this is using the front USB ports, which pass by several case fans, and the noise I hear with the DAC sounds like it's just caused by interference inside the case, the front audio ports are extremely noisy as well. Haven't tried it on my laptop (Eee 1000H) since I don't believe it works out-of-the-box with my linux config._

 

Yeah, for me it's with the back 2 ports and side two ports on my dell vostro notebook. I tried it with a side port of my brother's dell inspiron, and a front port of my other brother's vostro desktop. Same problem with all of the systems. However, It's much more frequent with the two laptops than the desktop. So it very well could be the computers causing the problem. The thing is that my lyrix is totally fine when used on my laptop as a dac, so I'm hoping perhaps there could be a solution to my problem with the Icon Mobile. Thanks for the feedback though, it lets me know that I'm not the only one with a problem. Hopefully it'll get resolved soon though


----------



## ?oe?????o?>>

I believe the problem stems from the unit charging, when I've brought it back home after extended non USB use the unit does have unusual sounds coming out of the headphone jacks. I've had this happen a few times, not every time it's charging it does this and it isn't that long when it does it.


----------



## jaykay

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Майкл* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I believe the problem stems from the unit charging, when I've brought it back home after extended non USB use the unit does have unusual sounds coming out of the headphone jacks. I've had this happen a few times, not every time it's charging it does this and it isn't that long when it does it._

 

Interesting, if that is the case then I believe I'll have to go with another portable amp because I use my portable amp/dac combos exclusively out of my laptop's usb at all times. If Jason or NuForce customer service confirms this is the case then I guess I'll have to go the refund route and try to pick up a used 2move or save a bit more and pick up a 3move/xm5. However, I think I'll pick up a pair of d2000 before any of my amp upgrades occurs because I need a headphone to relieve my ears of iems when I'm not feeling up to putting iems in. My pk3s aren't cutting it


----------



## jaykay

Just an update: NuForce contacted me today and will be shipping me a replacement unit tomorrow. Hopefully this unit works out for me. If not, then I'll send it back for a full refund. Even though I've run into a few problems with my initial Icon Mobile, I still highly recommend this amp. The Icon Mobile sounded great when my unit worked properly, and the customer support of Nuforce is great! I'm looking forward to my replacement unit. Jason and Casey from NuForce are great people to deal with.


----------



## epithetless

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jaykay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just an update: NuForce contacted me today and will be shipping me a replacement unit tomorrow. Hopefully this unit works out for me. If not, then I'll send it back for a full refund. Even though I've run into a few problems with my initial Icon Mobile, I still highly recommend this amp. The Icon Mobile sounded great when my unit worked properly, and the customer support of Nuforce is great! I'm looking forward to my replacement unit. Jason and Casey from NuForce are great people to deal with. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I hope the replacement works out for you. Did NuForce ever respond to your email about the jack problem (for plugs larger than 8.5mm)?


----------



## jaykay

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *epithetless* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I hope the replacement works out for you. Did NuForce ever get back to you on the jack problem (with plugs larger than 8.5mm)?_

 

They actually did but you may not like the answer lol. They said they are considering a case redesign in 2009 to accommodate plugs 10mm in diameter (switchcraft plugs, d1000 plug). However, they won't be able to provide a free replacement like they were with the current case.


----------



## epithetless

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jaykay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_They actually did but you may not like the answer lol. They said they are considering a case redesign in 2009 to accommodate plugs 10mm in diameter (switchcraft plugs, d1000 plug). However, they won't be able to provide a free replacement like they were with the current case._

 

Ha! Well, that's...too bad. Let's hope they're able to offer us early adopters a _heavily discounted _replacement/upgrade then...


----------



## jaykay

agreed. I wouldn't be surprised if they do because so far my experience with their customer service has been pretty good.


----------



## epithetless

On a related note, I've found that connecting a Griffin iPhone (1g) headphone adapter to my Denon AH-D1000's plug provides a workable kludge (emphasis on _kludge_) for the time being:


>


Doesn't seem like much of a solution for line out docks/converters/cables bearing Switchcraft plugs, however.


----------



## tstarn06

Didn't you guys read about the "mod" for this problem? I took a very sharp exacto knife (someone else passed this along) and "carved out" the space I needed around the input for my LOD plug and one of the Cardas mini-to-mini plugs that also would not fit the original case. I haven't received a replacement case yet, but the mod is not bad. Ugly, sure. But it doesn't effect the Icon Mobile performance. It is pretty drastic, I admit.


----------



## epithetless

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tstarn06* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Didn't you guys read about the "mod" for this problem? I took a very sharp exacto knife (someone else passed this along) and "carved out" the space I needed around the input for my LOD plug and one of the Cardas mini-to-mini plugs that also would not fit the original case. I haven't received a replacement case yet, but the mod is not bad. Ugly, sure. But it doesn't effect the Icon Mobile performance. It is pretty drastic, I admit._

 

Hm. I hadn't come across that, but, yeah, it is too drastic for me. I don't feel comfortable dashing the resale (and aesthetic) value of my Icon Mobile with a homemade chisel job...so I'll be sticking with my Griffin headphone adapter for now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Any idea if this sort of modification affects the warranty?


----------



## jaykay

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tstarn06* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Didn't you guys read about the "mod" for this problem? I took a very sharp exacto knife (someone else passed this along) and "carved out" the space I needed around the input for my LOD plug and one of the Cardas mini-to-mini plugs that also would not fit the original case. I haven't received a replacement case yet, but the mod is not bad. Ugly, sure. But it doesn't effect the Icon Mobile performance. It is pretty drastic, I admit._

 

Yeah, I read about your mod and it is very useful. If I did not have another problem with my Icon Mobile and had not sold my d1000, I very likely would have done the mod. I use my Icon Mobile primarily with my westone 3 as a dac for my laptop, so the recessed jacks aren't as big of a concern to me anymore. I suppose it was just wishful thinking on my part, hoping that there'd be a solution to the case problem that didn't involve me modding it. For me, I personally no longer have a problem with the recessed jacks because my W3's and my d2000's that are on the way aren't effected by the case. However, I do find your mod to be very useful for those that encounter problems with large diameter plugs.


----------



## eam88

Do the mod and if you dont like it just order a replacement case so it looks as good as new if you decide to sell it. Does not damage to the jack or amp.


----------



## tstarn06

X2. The case is replaceable. But either case now being offered will not solve the 8.5mm size limit. Only the mod will do. Never considered resale value, mainly because I don't often sell amps.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *epithetless* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hm. I hadn't come across that, but, yeah, it is too drastic for me. I don't feel comfortable dashing the resale (and aesthetic) value of my Icon Mobile with a homemade chisel job...so I'll be sticking with my Griffin headphone adapter for now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Any idea if this sort of modification affects the warranty?_

 

You accept the free replacement case, but save it, and cut the original case to fit the bigger plugs. Then if you ever sell it you have the replacement case to go with it.


----------



## epithetless

So do they (or will they) actually sell replacement cases separately? I'm aware of the one-time-only replacements that went out after the initial batch of silver ones were depleted, but I hadn't caught wind of extra cases being offered down the road...


----------



## epithetless

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You accept the free replacement case, but save it, and cut the original case to fit the bigger plugs. Then if you ever sell it you have the replacement case to go with it._

 

Good idea, except: my black Mobile Icon actually shipped with the revised case; NuForce said an email error wound up spooling the "you have an old case" message to too many customers. No extra case for me.

 EDIT: To be clear -- I don't mean this to sound like the end of the world...I'm aware that it's _just _a case for _just _a headphone amp for _just _a hobby, after all. But I like this "have an extra, unmodified case lying around" idea if I can manage to get one.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

You could probably do a smooth job shaving down a small part of the lip of the case with a dremmel, instead of a knife.


----------



## purewaterboy

Just received the Icon Mobile & I'm liking the first 5 minutes. I can't wait for when everything is burned in. If it improves, it'll be even better.

 I'm using this with iTouch 2G and ER6i. The Icon improves the sound. It makes it sound fuller & cleaner. With the iTouch & ER6i, I felt the sound to be slightly lacking and empty, and the bass was lacking.


----------



## helmerkelps

I'm wondering if it's a good idea to use my Icon Mobile's DAC between my Mac and my home stereo's Arcam reciever. The Arcam only has RCA stereo inputs. Does this mean it only accepts analog signals and therefore has no DAC? I tried it today vs directly from my mac's headphone output and it sounded better going through the Icon Mobile via USB. Would I be better off getting a USB Thingee for that purpose? Or is the USB Thingee basicaly a similar component as the Icon Mobile?
Blue Circle Audio USB Thingee


----------



## epithetless

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You could probably do a smooth job shaving down a small part of the lip of the case with a dremmel, instead of a knife._

 

Agreed. I'd certainly make the mod as neat as possible (which is something my training as an artist has actually _[size=xx-small]<gasp!>[/size]_ _prepared _me for), but I personally won't go ahead with it until I have a spare case in tow.


----------



## tstarn06

Just ask Jason for one. I got an email saying mine would be shipped, but not sure if that's the case, pardon the pun. Oh, I had the original, not v2.


----------



## epithetless

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tstarn06* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just ask Jason for one. I got an email saying mine would be shipped, but not sure if that's the case, pardon the pun. Oh, I had the original, not v2._

 

Yeah, good idea. I'll do that!


----------



## bdr529

how bright is the low batt light on yours? 

 I just received mine yesterday and have had it plugged into usb overnight. Today i look at it and the charge light is out but i see a real faint red glow coming out of the led. The charge light does not come back on when i plug it in. Is the battery dead and not charging?


----------



## somestranger26

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bdr529* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_how bright is the low batt light on yours? 

 I just received mine yesterday and have had it plugged into usb overnight. Today i look at it and the charge light is out but i see a real faint red glow coming out of the led. The charge light does not come back on when i plug it in. Is the battery dead and not charging?_

 

That means it's fully charged (since the charge light isn't coming on when you plug it in again) and the faint red you're seeing is just light reflecting off the red LED, same thing happens with mine.

 Edit: The low battery LED doesn't activate till maybe 30 minutes left, and you'll _know_ when it's on.


----------



## ?oe?????o?>>

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jaykay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Interesting, if that is the case then I believe I'll have to go with another portable amp because I use my portable amp/dac combos exclusively out of my laptop's usb at all times._

 

When I use the USB out and that's a lot of the time, I don't hear it, it's after extended non-USB use when I plug it into the computer FOR charging it may happen. I hope this clears things up.


----------



## davidw89

DO these ship international or not?


----------



## Cinders

Not sure if this has been done, (don't feel like looking through over 20 pages), has anyone compared this to the ibasso t4? I'm very curious as to the differences.


----------



## jant71

I was thinking of pairing my blue icon mobile with a blue Sony. The color and size match up very well. The silicone band can go right in the middle without getting in the way, the controls are great for in jacket pocket control. Anybody try the Nuforce and Sony portables? I have a small Toshiba and it may still sound better than the Sony and it synergizes well with the Nuforce but it is only 2GB and skinny and thicker. So I would gain some style and 2GB and lose about 5mm thickness. The final piece of the puzzle is finding out if the Sony and icon pair well together. Thanks!


----------



## rohorn

Any experience with the Icon Mobile and DT880s? It would go on a laptop and, whenever I get one, some sort of small MP3 thingy. 

 I was going to get a Total Bithead, but it looks like things have changed in the amp manufacturers market since I last looked ? years ago.


----------



## sidtai

Can anyone describe the sound signature of icon mobile after burn-in? And any comparisons between this and the T4?


----------



## clownzee

omg. i just had a big scare. This morning, my icon mobile started to have intermittent sound in the left earphone .. and after a while, the sound in the right earphone just outright died on me!! 

 But after letting it rest a while, both sound all right again. Anyone experience this too? I really hope I dont have to RMA it as I really like the sound sig of the Icon Mobile and wouldnt want the hassle of sending it back and forth


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sidtai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Can anyone describe the sound signature of icon mobile after burn-in? And any comparisons between this and the T4?_

 

The Nuforce is strong, energetic and quick with strong bass, forward mids and a little brightness, but never thin sounding. Good detail through the USB DAC, occasionally bordering on etched with some headphones like Grado (or Beyer per other head-fiers) but not too bad. Sounds better via USB DAC than analog input. I enjoy the Nuforce's tighter sound more than the looser or sloppier sound of the iBasso D2 Boa with most phones - while the D2 Boa is better with HD600 and Grado, I prefer the Nuforce more with Denon and Ultrasone and several IEM like NE-7M and Westone 3 and Klipsch Image X10. The Nuforce can be aggressive sounding, and apparently isn't for everyone, but it seems to have about an 80% "I Like" ratio.

 It sits in the middle pack of USB DAC amps with Vivid V1 and D2 Boa, although none of those 3 amps are very neutral. If you don't need the DAC a better choice would be the Meier Headsix, or Headstage Lyrix Pro which sound a little similar to each other with the Meier being a little more forward sounding and the Lyrix a little more laid back. The amp sections of these two are a little better, but the Lyrix DAC isn't quite as detailed as the Nuforce (Headsix has no DAC). 

 If you want a little better USB DAC amp with better neutrality and transparency in the $200-280 range, the iBasso D3 is a noticeable upgrade, as is the Practical Devices XM5 and Meier 2MOVE (or 3MOVE). At the high end are the Pico and Predator at close to $500 each, but the XM5 and 3MOVE come close to those for less. None of the DAC in those amps can match the DAC performance of the Pico, which is like a desktop DAC it is so good.

 In the end, I will be keeping the Nuforce and 3MOVE and XM5, as well as Pico and Predator. If I end up needing money later I may possibly sell one or both of the iBasso (D2 and D3) because I have too many portable amps and not because they are bad.


----------



## Argyle Shepard

HPA, I read your detailed review on the amps but now that you're here and I know you tested these phones, for the ESW9's which would you recommend, Nuforce or iBasso D2 boa? Thanks!


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Argyle Shepard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_HPA, I read your detailed review on the amps but now that you're here and I know you tested these phones, for the ESW9's which would you recommend, Nuforce or iBasso D2 boa? Thanks!_

 

I haven't heard the ESW9.

 PS: I got the Nuforce back today, and listening to it with my woodied recabled Denon D2000 and HD600 for the first time since 12/23/08 *I still like the way it sounds via my Macbook with lossless music*.


----------



## Argyle Shepard

Bah, I meant ESW10.


----------



## slwiser

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I haven't heard the ESW9.

 PS: I got the Nuforce back today, and listening to it with my woodied recabled Denon D2000 and HD600 for the first time since 12/23/08 *I still like the way it sounds via my Macbook with lossless music*._

 

For some unknown reason to me, the Nuforce Icon Mobile makes my ESW9 sound closer to my ESW10JPN than anything I have. Maybe it does harm to the 10's sound. I don't know what to think about this. I think I am going to have to take some more time with this and get to the bottom of it. Maybe this weekend. 

 I still like the way Nuforce sounds too.


----------



## Argyle Shepard

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *slwiser* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_For some unknown reason to me, the Nuforce Icon Mobile makes my ESW9 sound closer to my ESW10JPN than anything I have._

 


 Sorry for my ignorance, but what do you mean here? Do you mean that this amp increases the SQ so that your ESW9's sound like the ESW10's on the same amp/DAC? Like you think it may be either hurting the 10's or helping the 9's?


----------



## nsx_23

Do you guys think this would be a good DAC to link to a Little Dot MkIII? I'm thinking of buying one to hook my laptop up to a LD MKIII when I'm home.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *slwiser* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_For some unknown reason to me, the Nuforce Icon Mobile makes my ESW9 sound closer to my ESW10JPN than anything I have. Maybe it does harm to the 10's sound. I don't know what to think about this. I think I am going to have to take some more time with this and get to the bottom of it. Maybe this weekend. 

 I still like the way Nuforce sounds too._

 

I like the Nuforce Icon Mobile, even with ESW10JPN - I spent the first few days burning the amp in with those phones as well as my Westone 3 and NE-7M. I almost exclusively use it as a USB DAC amp, and it does seem to sound a little better via USB than analog input.

 The ESW10JPN is one of those headphones that sounds good with most of my amps or iPods. The Nuforce amp is brighter than the D2 boa or other portable amps, which is probably why the ESW9 sound more like the ESW10. But I have no idea why the ESW10 don't become too bright with it. The HD600 are not too bright with it, but the D2000 are somewhat bright with it but still enjoyable. I did mention in my review that the Grados were better with the D2 Boa than Nuforce, because of that little bit of upper mid/lower treble etch that surfaces at times (similar to the Vivid V1).

 That's why I say the Nuforce is a little bright and aggressive, while Skylab thought it was more piercing at times. I didn't know what to expect when I got the amps back today, thinking my memory of the amp was flawed - but plugging it in and listening again this afternoon I just don't hear it the same way as Skylab.


----------



## slwiser

I agree that the 10s to me don't get over bright but I have to say the TTVJ gives the 10s much more justice in a comparison...They do scale with a better amp. But for only 99$ I feel the Nuforce is almost a steal or one of the great values on the electronic side of our hobby. Many say the KCS75s are the best headphone value, well the Nuforce to me sets this point on the Dac/Amp side of the house.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nsx_23* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Do you guys think this would be a good DAC to link to a Little Dot MkIII? I'm thinking of buying one to hook my laptop up to a LD MKIII when I'm home._

 

The D2 Boa seems to work a little better as a DAC/Preamp to feed a full size amp, than it is feeding headphones. I tried feeding the Nuforce into a Headamp Gilmore Reference Amp with a $385 ALO Audio SXC mini-RCA and it was a little bright, while feeding the D2 Boa into the Gilmore sounded more transparent and clean and balanced. Switching to my Apogee mini-DAC was noticeably better than either one as a DAC/Preamp.

 But, it will work and your full size amp will take on some of the tonality and coloration of the Nuforce or D2 boa, but with the drive and control of the full size amp. The Gilmore is like a wire with gain, and it sounds like whatever is going into it without changing the sound. The LDIII may add some coloration to the already colored sound of the Nuforce, and I don't know if that will be a good thing or a bad thing, as I have never heard an LD Mk III. If the LD is a dark amp and you want to brigthen it up and energize it the Nuforce may be the one for you.


----------



## mambo5

Any news on the icon mobile case problems?
 If I order an icon mobile now, will it have the case problem with the recessed audio jacks?


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mambo5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Any news on the icon mobile case problems?
 If I order an icon mobile now, will it have the case problem with the recessed audio jacks?_

 

They changed the case for orders that shipped after 12/16/08 to fit a wider variety of headphone plugs. I simply took my original case and dremmeled off a small amount of the lip near the center jack of the two, and my 9mm Neutrik plugs fit fine now (and it doesn't look bad either). I'll try to do photos soon.


----------



## epithetless

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mambo5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Any news on the icon mobile case problems?
 If I order an icon mobile now, will it have the case problem with the recessed audio jacks?_

 

If you order now, you will get the updated case with slightly wider recesses. This means any plug less than 8.5mm wide will now fit it. Larger plugs still won't fit, however...

 NuForce is reportedly considering another redesign "in 2009," but that's clearly not definite right now.


 EDIT: And, as HeadphoneAddict says above, you can opt to do a little homebrew "redesigning" yourself, if you wish.


----------



## pryan208

...Hey guys, thanks for the review. Been reading this thread for some time now which led me to purchase the Icon Mobile. Im not too familiar with this type of technology and was wanting to give it a try since many people are satisfied with their purchase. I have a question though. I have my IC hooked up to my 3G iphone using the supplied connectors and a senn cx300 (i believe, forgot what model IE they were) but don't notice any increase in actual volume level. In fact, i think it may even be less in volume than if directly connected to the iphone. Is this normal, or maybe i need to play with the settings. I tried playing with the gain and even adjusted the volume level on both units but i really don't hear any difference. Is there any thing I'm missing? Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advanced!


----------



## nsx_23

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The D2 Boa seems to work a little better as a DAC/Preamp to feed a full size amp, than it is feeding headphones. I tried feeding the Nuforce into a Headamp Gilmore Reference Amp with a $385 ALO Audio SXC mini-RCA and it was a little bright, while feeding the D2 Boa into the Gilmore sounded more transparent and clean and balanced. Switching to my Apogee mini-DAC was noticeably better than either one as a DAC/Preamp.

 But, it will work and your full size amp will take on some of the tonality and coloration of the Nuforce or D2 boa, but with the drive and control of the full size amp. The Gilmore is like a wire with gain, and it sounds like whatever is going into it without changing the sound. The LDIII may add some coloration to the already colored sound of the Nuforce, and I don't know if that will be a good thing or a bad thing, as I have never heard an LD Mk III. If the LD is a dark amp and you want to brigthen it up and energize it the Nuforce may be the one for you._

 

Hmm, but the D2 would be quiet a bit more than the icon wouldn't it?

 Maybe a Trends UD-10.1 Lits DAC might be what I need. Its cheaper than the icon as well.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

While I respect Skylab immensely, I don't agree with what Skylab says about the Nuforce Icon Mobile. I am doing my first comparison with my new Meier 3MOVE right now, and the Nuforce is not as bright and piercing and forward as he makes it out to be. 

 With my woodied recabled D2000 the Nuforce is only slightly brighter and slightly more forward than the Meier 3MOVE, with slightly less bass. Although the 3MOVE is also a little more neutral, refined and transparent sounding, they sound like they could be cousins.


----------



## tstarn06

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pryan208* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_...Hey guys, thanks for the review. Been reading this thread for some time now which led me to purchase the Icon Mobile. Im not too familiar with this type of technology and was wanting to give it a try since many people are satisfied with their purchase. I have a question though. I have my IC hooked up to my 3G iphone using the supplied connectors and a senn cx300 (i believe, forgot what model IE they were) but don't notice any increase in actual volume level. In fact, i think it may even be less in volume than if directly connected to the iphone. Is this normal, or maybe i need to play with the settings. I tried playing with the gain and even adjusted the volume level on both units but i really don't hear any difference. Is there any thing I'm missing? Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advanced!_

 

Not sure what to tell you, but I also have the NuForce and it's not really a major volume booster as other less expensive amps may be (E3 an E5 come to mind). Less volume is strange, however. Make sure the Icon Mobile is charged fully, of course. I have a Touch 2G and will try it later and see what, if any, difference in volume there is. I'll let you know.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tstarn06* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Not sure what to tell you, but I also have the NuForce and it's not really a major volume booster as other less expensive amps may be (E3 an E5 come to mind). Less volume is strange, however. Make sure the Icon Mobile is charged fully, of course. I have a Touch 2G and will try it later and see what, if any, difference in volume there is. I'll let you know._

 

The volume with Denon D2000 and ESW10 is much greater with Nuforce via iPhone 3G LOD than it is via 3G headphone out, and the D2000 bass is more powerful as well. Even with HD600 (with which I felt need more power than the Nuforce has for 300 ohm loads) the Nuforce is probably 3-5 dB louder than iPhone 3G headphone out depending on the song.

 Regardless, the iPhone 3G headphone out is so good that it is the one ipod I most often don't tend to use with an amp.


----------



## mambo5

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *epithetless* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If you order now, you will get the updated case with slightly wider recesses. This means any plug less than 8.5mm wide will now fit it. Larger plugs still won't fit, however...

 NuForce is reportedly considering another redesign "in 2009," but that's clearly not definite right now.


 EDIT: And, as HeadphoneAddict says above, you can opt to do a little homebrew "redesigning" yourself, if you wish. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

awww, thats too bad to hear. Any other similar portable amps i should be interested in? In the same price range?


----------



## jaykay

Well I just thought I'd provide an update on my RMA status. I just received the replacement icon mobile today. I'll let it charge for a few hours before I give it a hard listen this weekend to see if I hear any of the high frequency hiss that plagued my last icon mobile. I think on my original one I may have had a faulty battery charger or something of the sort. No matter how long I kept it plugged into the usb, I would still get the high frequency hiss. A few posters have told me its just the noise that the amp makes when the battery is charge. The thing is my amp was left in the usb for over a week and the hiss was intermittent. It started occurring more and more until listening to my W3's with the amp was unbearable. Anyways, I received the replacement amp and will see if I have any problems. Then I'll start the burn in process again with my d2000s connected so I can burn those in too. Might as well kill 2 birds with one stone right?


----------



## jpstereo

I've got about 20 hours or so on mine and I gotta tell you this little gem is surprsing the heck out of me. It certainly blows away my iBasso D2 that I previously owned. I'm very impressed with both the rich yet detailed sound coming from my Beyer DT440s. I am using it as a DAC/Amp from my HP laptop. Very, very impressive and a bargain at the asking price!


----------



## jaykay

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jpstereo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've got about 20 hours or so on mine and I gotta tell you this little gem is surprsing the heck out of me. It certainly blows away my iBasso D2 that I previously owned. I'm very impressed with both the rich yet detailed sound coming from my Beyer DT440s. I am using it as a DAC/Amp from my HP laptop. Very, very impressive and a bargain at the asking price!_

 

Once you get to the 150-200+ mark the amp really begins to shine imo. The DAC portion is a very nice upgrade over my former headstage lyrix. The icon mobile sounded great with my westone 3's. I've done a bit of brief listening sessions with my d2000 as my replacement amp and headphones continue to burn in. So far, so good. I haven't noticed the high frequency hiss on this unit, so I'm quite happy. I can't wait til this unit gets to the 200+ mark. I want to hear how it sounds fully burned in with my d2000s. By the time it's burnt in I'll have my 2move to compare to. Boy are my ears going to be happy in the coming week!


----------



## jpstereo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jaykay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Once you get to the 150-200+ mark the amp really begins to shine imo. The DAC portion is a very nice upgrade over my former headstage lyrix. The icon mobile sounded great with my westone 3's. I've done a bit of brief listening sessions with my d2000 as my replacement amp and headphones continue to burn in. So far, so good. I haven't noticed the high frequency hiss on this unit, so I'm quite happy. I can't wait til this unit gets to the 200+ mark. I want to hear how it sounds fully burned in with my d2000s. By the time it's burnt in I'll have my 2move to compare to. Boy are my ears going to be happy in the coming week! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Well, if that's the case then I certainly have something to look forward to. I can't imagine it sounding better than it already does.


----------



## myk7000

How would this amp do with the sr60 (I know the sr60 really doesn't need much amping) 

 Also the KSC75 (which i hear is very source dependent)


----------



## malldian

Unless I missed it any comparison to the airhead?


----------



## jaykay

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *malldian* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Unless I missed it any comparison to the airhead?_

 

I believe the first post of this thread compares the icon mobile and airhead.


----------



## pryan208

thanks for the reply regarding volume guys. Im really learning alot about these devices and its purpose. I was looking for something to power my IE's as well as my full sized headphones. Do these Icon Mobile get louder as they burn in? Im at about 40 hours of burn-in and have heard more clarity but not much more amplification than direct connection to my iphone. Hoping these do get louder as I like the portability of the IC....


----------



## somestranger26

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pryan208* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_thanks for the reply regarding volume guys. Im really learning alot about these devices and its purpose. I was looking for something to power my IE's as well as my full sized headphones. Do these Icon Mobile get louder as they burn in? Im at about 40 hours of burn-in and have heard more clarity but not much more amplification than direct connection to my iphone. Hoping these do get louder as I like the portability of the IC...._

 

Mine did not get louder as I burnt it in, if you want more volume than what you're getting turn it up to high gain.


----------



## jaykay

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jaykay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well I just thought I'd provide an update on my RMA status. I just received the replacement icon mobile today. I'll let it charge for a few hours before I give it a hard listen this weekend to see if I hear any of the high frequency hiss that plagued my last icon mobile. I think on my original one I may have had a faulty battery charger or something of the sort. No matter how long I kept it plugged into the usb, I would still get the high frequency hiss. A few posters have told me its just the noise that the amp makes when the battery is charge. The thing is my amp was left in the usb for over a week and the hiss was intermittent. It started occurring more and more until listening to my W3's with the amp was unbearable. Anyways, I received the replacement amp and will see if I have any problems. Then I'll start the burn in process again with my d2000s connected so I can burn those in too. Might as well kill 2 birds with one stone right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

This is another update about my replacement unit. So after 24+ hours the replacement unit has not had any of the high frequency hissing problems that my original icon mobile. I've found out with the help of NuForce customer service that my original unit had a faulty charger. The light on the amp would always show the original amp was charging and would never turn off the charger when I had my headphones and usb plugged in. The replacement unit, however, does stop trying to charge once it has been fully charged. The light turns off and everything. It's completely hiss-free and sounds great with my W3 and d2000. I am really satisfied with both the nuforce amp, and their customer service. I have to commend them for the great friendly service and timely shipping of the replacement. I'd have to give my experience with this company an A+


----------



## morfic

Did i miss the answers to the many question regarding this amp compared to the T4? I would like to know how the amps compare, lack of DAC in T4 aside.

 Thanks if anyone can shed some light,

 Daniel


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

I don't know anyone that has tried both Nuforce Icon Mobile and iBasso T4.


----------



## morfic

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I don't know anyone that has tried both Nuforce Icon Mobile and iBasso T4._

 

Well with you and at least one more comment saying Icon Mobile sounds better than the D2 Boa, i could extrapolate what to get from people who have used only D2 Boa and T4, but i was trying to not start another thread here too, as my searching fu on forums seems to be weak.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *morfic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well with you and at least one more comment saying Icon Mobile sounds better than the D2 Boa, i could extrapolate what to get from people who have used only D2 Boa and T4, but i was trying to not start another thread here too, as my searching fu on forums seems to be weak._

 

In my review there are certain things that sound better with the Nuforce, and certain things that sounded better with the D2 Boa, and really depends on your headphones and musical tastes. Skylab thought everything sounded better on the D2 Boa, so you have to take our opinions with a grain of salt.


----------



## clownzee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jaykay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This is another update about my replacement unit. So after 24+ hours the replacement unit has not had any of the high frequency hissing problems that my original icon mobile. I've found out with the help of NuForce customer service that my original unit had a faulty charger. The light on the amp would always show the original amp was charging and would never turn off the charger when I had my headphones and usb plugged in. The replacement unit, however, does stop trying to charge once it has been fully charged. The light turns off and everything. It's completely hiss-free and sounds great with my W3 and d2000. I am really satisfied with both the nuforce amp, and their customer service. I have to commend them for the great friendly service and timely shipping of the replacement. I'd have to give my experience with this company an A+ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

hey jaykay, how long did they take to get back to u? I wrote them an email asking about some intermittent loss of sound on my icon mobile, but i havent heard from them yet. =(


----------



## jaykay

I believe it took them 2-3 days to get back to my email. This was during the holidays though, so I may of been under different circumstances. Anyways, once I posted my problem on their support ticket page, they were pretty quick to answer. Jason, Casey, and Joey were all very helpful when I asked questions. They kept me well updated on when my replacement unit shipped out and whatnot. So I really recommend registering on their website and sending a support ticket claim. They seem to respond to those quicker than emails.


----------



## morfic

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_In my review there are certain things that sound better with the Nuforce, and certain things that sounded better with the D2 Boa, and really depends on your headphones and musical tastes. Skylab thought everything sounded better on the D2 Boa, so you have to take our opinions with a grain of salt._

 

I know, it's all subjective, that's why it's such a pain picking one.
 Also not sure how much difference the Wolfson vs the C-Media DAC makes, i mean, maybe the amps sound close enough to make them a debate, with a PMP, but maybe there is a more clear winner if you give the DAC more weight.

 Honestly, i'd need all three amps and then keep the one that sounds best to *me*, but i would like to keep listening to music something my wife does not mind me spending money on, 3 amps just to know which *1* i want, bye bye peace


----------



## clownzee

Ok! will try to register and see if they can address my concerns. Thanks!


----------



## earthpeople

Sorry if it's been posted before, but how is the build quality on these? Is it just plastic? 
 Is battery life really about 13 hours?
 How close to neutral is the sound on the Icon Mobile? Is there emphasis on anything in particular? I would be using it with AT ES7s most of the time, do they pair well?

 Thanks. I'm just having a hard time deciding on an amp, heh.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *squid+* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sorry if it's been posted before, but how is the build quality on these? Is it just plastic? 
 Is battery life really about 13 hours?
 How close to neutral is the sound on the Icon Mobile? Is there emphasis on anything in particular? I would be using it with AT ES7s most of the time, do they pair well?

 Thanks. I'm just having a hard time deciding on an amp, heh._

 


 It is plastic, silver on one side and slightly anti-slip finish on the other side, but is decent build quality to me. 

 I am running another battery test right now, and will report back tomorrow.

 It is not neutral but not terribly colored either, with some brightness and forwardness in the mids and soundstage. I DO NOT find it to make vocals or musical instruments to sound artificial. It sounds as good as I would expect for a $99 amp when used via the USB (99% of my listening is via USB).

 I like it with the ATH-ESW10 but haven't heard the ES7.


----------



## earthpeople

Thanks, HeadphoneAddict. I read both yours and Skylab's reviews and it seems you two have pretty different opinions on it. 

 I will probably be using it from my iPod LOD 85% of the time and as a DAC the other 15%. Would coming from the iPod instead of USB affect the sound much?

 I'm also looking at the iBasso T4 but I heard that they sort of make the ES7 lose their "sparkle". And I read earlier in this thread that no one has made a comparison between the Icon Mobile and T4, so I don't know...


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Well, slwiser and jvlgato agree with my assessment, but the Nuforce does sound best via USB and it is even brighter and more forward via analog than via USB - this is okay for jazz and acoustic or folk, but maybe not for rock. 

 The main reason to get the Nuforce is if 85% of your listening is with the DAC. You certainly wont lose sparkle with the Nuforce. But I wonder if another amp wouldn't be a better choice for you. You can add a $40 Headstage USB DAC cable (or a hotaudio USB DAC) for the 15% of the time you use the PC.

 Having not heard the ES7 I can't help in recommending amps very much.


----------



## music_4321

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It is plastic, silver on one side and slightly anti-slip finish on the other side, but is decent build quality to me. 

 I am running another battery test right now, and will report back tomorrow.

 It is not neutral but not terribly colored either, with some brightness and forwardness in the mids and soundstage. I DO NOT find it to make vocals or musical instruments to sound artificial. It sounds as good as I would expect for a $99 amp when used via the USB (99% of my listening is via USB).

 I like it with the ATH-ESW10 but haven't heard the ES7._

 

Actually top (silver part) is aluminium and bottom (black part with input / output) is hard velvety plastic.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *squid+* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sorry if it's been posted before, but how is the build quality on these? Is it just plastic? 
 Is battery life really about 13 hours?
 How close to neutral is the sound on the Icon Mobile? Is there emphasis on anything in particular? I would be using it with AT ES7s most of the time, do they pair well?

 Thanks. I'm just having a hard time deciding on an amp, heh._

 

I've had a few discharge/charge cycles since I got mine, and started a new battery test last night. I am at 18 hours on my latest battery test and the Nuforce Icon Mobile is still going strong without killing the battery. I'll report back when it finally gives up.


----------



## Lil' Knight

Larry, did you try your ESW10 with the Nuforce?


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lil' Knight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Larry, did you try your ESW10 with the Nuforce?_

 

Yes, I and slwiser like the combination - sounds good.

 19 hours and still going on one charge with iPod. I think in my review I said I got between 13-18 hours depending on the volume levels. Now with some power/drain/charge cycles the battery life seems better.


----------



## jvlgato

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, slwiser and jvlgato agree with my assessment, but the Nuforce does sound best via USB and it is even brighter and more forward via analog than via USB - this is okay for jazz and acoustic or folk, but maybe not for rock. 

 The main reason to get the Nuforce is if 85% of your listening is with the DAC. You certainly wont lose sparkle with the Nuforce. But I wonder if another amp wouldn't be a better choice for you. You can add a $40 Headstage USB DAC cable (or a hotaudio USB DAC) for the 15% of the time you use the PC.

 Having not heard the ES7 I can't help in recommending amps very much._

 

Yes, I quite liked it via USB on my RS2. I thought it was on the bright side, but not grating or annoying. This was after spending an hour or so with it and using it ONLY via USB.


----------



## jvlgato

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *morfic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I know, it's all subjective, that's why it's such a pain picking one.
 Also not sure how much difference the Wolfson vs the C-Media DAC makes, i mean, maybe the amps sound close enough to make them a debate, with a PMP, but maybe there is a more clear winner if you give the DAC more weight.

 Honestly, i'd need all three amps and then keep the one that sounds best to *me*, but i would like to keep listening to music something my wife does not mind me spending money on, 3 amps just to know which *1* i want, bye bye peace 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

I agree, it's a problem. And there's no substitute for hearing it with your own ears. I have great trust in both skylab and headphoneaddict and have ALMOST always heard what they have heard. But then there's these occasional exceptions ... it's just personal preference and equipment and type of music, etc ...

 You need to move to Chicagoland or Colorado, then be really really nice to skylab or headphoneaddict and hope they will let you hear their stuff ...


----------



## slwiser

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lil' Knight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Larry, did you try your ESW10 with the Nuforce?_

 

Yes, I agree with Larry..and I will say something else...it makes my ESW9 sound better than with the Boa for sure to me. The slight darkness of the ESW9 with the brighter Icon Mobile works well together.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

I got a few minutes past 20 hours on the battery this time.


----------



## Lil' Knight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *slwiser* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yes, I agree with Larry..and I will say something else...it makes my ESW9 sound better than with the Boa for sure to me. The slight darkness of the ESW9 with the brighter Icon Mobile works well together._

 

Sound good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I need a small dac/amp to use in the library


----------



## clownzee

Hey guys.. newbie question here. If my source only has an audio out, there isnt any way of plugging this audio out into the USB port of the Icon Mobile is there? 

 Was thinking about this because it seems we've come to accept the SQ we get from the USB DAC is better than the audio in.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *clownzee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey guys.. newbie question here. If my source only has an audio out, there isnt any way of plugging this audio out into the USB port of the Icon Mobile is there? 

 Was thinking about this because it seems we've come to accept the SQ we get from the USB DAC is better than the audio in._

 

You either use the USB DAC with a computer USB, or the analog input with anything else, including headphone out of the computer. Can't put analog into the USB jack, sorry.


----------



## clownzee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You either use the USB DAC with a computer USB, or the analog input with anything else, including headphone out of the computer. Can't put analog into the USB jack, sorry._

 

Darn. was hoping for the best. haha.. 

 anyway, here's what happened to my nuforce icon mobile. Was emailing Casey from Nuforce and we thought there might have been a loose connection somewhere on the board. So he taught me how to remove the cover and check. 

 As I was doing it, I had a little problem removing the board from the casing.. before you knew it, I had plucked the board out, along with successfully ripping the volume knob from it!! Arrghhh.. 

 thanks to Jason and Casey for being great and offering to send me a new board for just shipping and handlig though. =) Great service!! I'm really looking forward to getting my Icon M up and running again! Am currently stuck with my E5 for the moment.. lol

 On a side note, any comparisons out there between the Minibox-D and the Nuforce Icon? Was just wondering since they are both priced the same.


----------



## myk7000

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *myk7000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How would this amp do with the sr60 (I know the sr60 really doesn't need much amping) 

 Also the KSC75 (which i hear is very source dependent)_

 

does ne one know the answer to this question?


----------



## smurf2002

How's Icon Mobile compared to PA2V2 ? Besides the obvious advantage of the DAC, is the SQ better as well ?


----------



## Jarmel

Hey, I currently have the Weston 3(this is the main one I'm interested in), Grado Rs-1, Etymotic ER4P and a portable amp with the Mini3 and I was wondering if it would be worth it to buy the Nuforce or just be happy with what I got. Thanks for any help.


----------



## bakhtiar

Here is my first impression using Nuforce IM after several hours of burn in, USB-DAC mode.

 Physical:
 Surprised with it's size, synonym with the *icon* size and *mobility* in it's name Even more suprised when listening with it. 

 SQ: Currently using USB-DAC mode only. No analog input listening yet.
 1) Bass : Tight and punchy from low till mid bass. I love the 'attack'. 4/5
 2) Mid : Good clarity. 4/5
 3) Treble : Good, but if it can extend it abit, it will be perfect. 3.5/5
 4) Output power : Can drive full size headphone adequately without any distortion. In this case is Sony MDR-CD3000.

 Test System:
 Laptop : Lenovo T61, 4GB RAM

 OS: Slamd64 GNU/Linux 12.0. Linux kernel v2,6.28
 Yes, burnt-in and auditioning this device totally in GNU/Linux.

 Source : FLAC, CD Audio image, OGG, MP3, FLV, AVI, ... Anything which is playable by mplayer. I am listening to anything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, and but my favorite are pop and classic.

 I am still burning in this device using white noise, which is very simple in GNU/Linux,.
  Code:


```
[left]$ cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp1[/left]
```

 .

 This device is not immune to RFI from my phone, Motorola RAZR V3xx, in GSM/Edge mode (900/1800 MHz in my country), but need to put it very close to each other. If the phone is in UMTS/3G/WCDMA, no noise at all from the Nuforce IM. I did the test by manually selecting GSM and UMTS/3G in phone's network settings, and start browing to Internet, example youtube, which you can get a good stream of RF 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I can conclude this device's RF shielding is good.

 TQ


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jarmel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey, I currently have the Weston 3(this is the main one I'm interested in), Grado Rs-1, Etymotic ER4P and a portable amp with the Mini3 and I was wondering if it would be worth it to buy the Nuforce or just be happy with what I got. Thanks for any help._

 

If you have a mini3 I would stick with that. If you need a cheap but decent DAC to feed into the Mini3 just consider the headstage.com USB DAC cable ($40) or the Hot USB1 or something like that. The Nuforce does sound pretty good with my Westone 3 and it is small for iPod Nano, but you have something that already does the job.


----------



## Jarmel

Alright thanks.


----------



## music_4321

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If you have a mini3 I would stick with that. If you need a cheap but decent DAC to feed into the Mini3 just consider *the headstage.com USB DAC cable* ($40) or the Hot USB1 or something like that. The Nuforce does sound pretty good with my Westone 3 and it is small for iPod Nano, but you have something that already does the job._

 

I gather the headstage.com USB DAC cable would also be OK for the P-51 Mustang?


----------



## demo1

Can someone explain to me how to power the amp on and off? If i turn the volume all the way down, does it "click" and turn off? Or do i really have to pull the headphones out of the jack each time i want to turn the unit off?


----------



## Blueiz

Gotta pull the headphones out... yeah, I would have preferred an on/off switch...


----------



## dfkt

Oh, I didn't even know that... that of course is a complete dealbreaker. Thanks for the info.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *music_4321* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I gather the headstage.com USB DAC cable would also be OK for the P-51 Mustang?_

 

Any amp with a 3.5 mm input will work with it.


----------



## demo1

So to clarify: you cannot turn the NuForce Mobile Icon off unless you take out the headphone plug from the jack EACH EVERYTIME?

 That really seems troublesome. Can someone please verify this is true?


----------



## music_4321

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *demo1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So to clarify: you cannot turn the NuForce Mobile Icon off unless you take out the headphone plug from the jack EACH EVERYTIME?

 That really seems troublesome. Can someone please verify this is true?_

 

Yes, that's exactly right. You've got to unplug it EVERY single time - this is the only way the blue light (on) will be turned off, or else if the unit's been completely discharged, of course.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

The amp turns on when you plug a headphone in, and off when you unplug the headphones. I don't find that to be a problem, but mine is plugged into the USB and staying charged most of the time it is on.


----------



## music_4321

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Any amp with a 3.5 mm input will work with it._

 

As always, thanks for your help.


----------



## demo1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *music_4321* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yes, that's exactly right. You've got to unplug it EVERY single time - this is the only way the blue light (on) will be turned off, or else if the unit's been completely discharged, of course._

 

Wow; I would think this would've been a big deal breaker for people - especially for those using it on the go. Was it have been that much harder to put in a on/off switch or integrate it into the volume wheel?

 I'm now hesitant to order these. Just when you think something is perfect, you always find a flaw. Although, the lack of a power switch seems to be less of an issue for others as it is for me.


----------



## Argyle Shepard

I'm very close to pulling the trigger on the Icon Mobile. After many impressions and reading that it is great in combination with ESW9's I am really excited about having a DAC. It's really between this and the D2 but my consumer instinct tells me you get what you pay for and it's hard to buy knowing there is this more expensive option that shares the traits of a Pico! Confusion!


----------



## demo1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Argyle Shepard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm very close to pulling the trigger on the Icon Mobile. After many impressions and reading that it is great in combination with ESW9's I am really excited about having a DAC. It's really between this and the D2 but my consumer instinct tells me you get what you pay for and it's hard to buy knowing there is this more expensive option that shares the traits of a Pico! Confusion!_

 

You and I seem to be in the same boat. I've been looking at the NuForce Icon Mobile, iBasso D2 Boa, and Vivid V1 amps/dacs. I was glad to hear that the NuForce beats the D2 in some areas and costs significantly less. However, now I'm wary after finding that it lacks a power switch. The Vivid V1s on the other hand seems more underground and it doesn't seem that many people have it. And I'm holding back on the D2 because of its higher price.


----------



## music_4321

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *demo1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wow; I would think this would've been a big deal breaker for people - especially for those using it on the go. Was it have been that much harder to put in a on/off switch or integrate it into the volume wheel?

 I'm now hesitant to order these. Just when you think something is perfect, you always find a flaw.* Although, the lack of a power switch seems to be less of an issue* for others as it is for me._

 

Believe me it's a non-issue really, at least for me, as I tend to be careful with my Westone 3s, and I usually unplug them and put them in their case, or just unplug from Nuforce if using them again soon after.


----------



## meemorize

Having odered the Alessandro MS-1s and seriously considering an AMP/DAC purchase and now I wonder whether the NuForce Icon Mobile or the Pocket Amp 2 Version 2 will give me a better/cleaner sound when playing back using the Line Out of my Mac Pro computer.

Is having a DAC bound to be better sound than just amping it?

 [size=x-small]In regards to portability: This question is particular to the computer playback, so portability is not an issue (read: weight/size/battery life).[/size]


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *meemorize* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Having odered the Alessandro MS-1s and seriously considering an AMP/DAC purchase and now I wonder whether the NuForce Icon Mobile or the Pocket Amp 2 Version 2 will give me a better/cleaner sound when playing back using the Line Out of my Mac Pro computer.

Is having a DAC bound to be better sound than just amping it?

 [size=x-small]In regards to portability: This question is particular to the computer playback, so portability is not an issue (read: weight/size/battery life).[/size]_

 

If you have a decent mp3 player (newer than 5.5G ipod video or 2G nano) you don't need to use the DAC for good sound on the D2 Boa with MS-1. But, the Nuforce is not as neutral via line in as it is via USB, so keep that in mind. Via USB DAC the Nuforce is only slightly brighter and slightly more forward than a Meier 3MOVE and slightly less bass than the 3MOVE. Via analog input it gets a step brighter and more forward. I find the Macbook and iMac headphone out sound more like a 5.5g ipod video and need a DAC, so I would stick with DAC/amps. I never heard a PA2V2 but I hear they are nice.

 Between the D2 and Nuforce, I would pair the D2 with Grado and HD600 or the Nuforce with Denon, Ultrasone or ESW9/10. The Nuforce didn't sound bad with HD600 but just lacks power, but you can still get fairly loud. With RS-1 and MS-1 the D2 sounds a little more refined and warm. They both seem good with most of my IEM, but those with sucked out mids like Super.fi 5 pro or a darker sound like SE530 will likely be better with Nuforce (IEM that I don't have to test). 

 The Vivid V1 has gobs of power and some brightness in the lower treble that makes them shine with HD600, still rock okay with D2000 and Edition 9, but sound a little too edgy with Grados where V1 would be my last pick for Grado (V1 worse than Nuforce with MS-1 which is not bad with Grado but does not excel with Grado either).


----------



## meemorize

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If you have a decent mp3 player (newer than 5.5G ipod video or 2G nano) you don't need to use the DAC for good sound on the D2 Boa with MS-1. But, the Nuforce is not as neutral via line in as it is via USB, so keep that in mind. Via USB DAC the Nuforce is only slightly brighter and slightly more forward than a Meier 3MOVE and slightly less bass than the 3MOVE. Via analog input it gets a step brighter and more forward. I find the Macbook and iMac headphone out sound more like a 5.5g ipod video and need a DAC, so I would stick with DAC/amps. I never heard a PA2V2 but I hear they are nice.

 Between the D2 and Nuforce, I would pair the D2 with Grado and HD600 or the Nuforce with Denon, Ultrasone or ESW9/10. The Nuforce didn't sound bad with HD600 but just lacks power, but you can still get fairly loud. With RS-1 and MS-1 the D2 sounds a little more refined and warm. They both seem good with most of my IEM, but those with sucked out mids like Super.fi 5 pro or a darker sound like SE530 will likely be better with Nuforce (IEM that I don't have to test). 

 The Vivid V1 has gobs of power and some brightness in the lower treble that makes them shine with HD600, still rock okay with D2000 and Edition 9, but sound a little too edgy with Grados where V1 would be my last pick for Grado (V1 worse than Nuforce with MS-1 which is not bad with Grado but does not excel with Grado either)._

 

Thanks for that very detailed answer!
 I think I can somewhat imagine it now. Though I wouldn't be using it via Headphone Out but instead using the Line Out of my Mac Pro (tower computer), my iPod is a iTouch 32GB (1G).


----------



## demo1

So i've narrowed it down to either the D2 Boa or NuForce Icon Mobile.

*Can someone please tell me if the M-Audio Q40 headphones will sound better with the D2 or the Nuforce?*

 I told that the M-Audio Q40s sound similar to the D2000, so would that mean that the Nuforce is the better choice?


----------



## sid311

Recently ordered this amp for use with my iPhone 3g and laptop. The phones I will be using are Ety ER4P, I'm hoping that the brightness some have mentioned isn't going to be too much for the Etys. Any ideas on this from anyone? Is it possible to use the DAC portion with the iPhone? I have yet to find an iPhone to mini usb connector anywhere. Thanks for the help!

 -sid


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sid311* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Recently ordered this amp for use with my iPhone 3g and laptop. The phones I will be using are Ety ER4P, I'm hoping that the brightness some have mentioned isn't going to be too much for the Etys. Any ideas on this from anyone? Is it possible to use the DAC portion with the iPhone? I have yet to find an iPhone to mini usb connector anywhere. Thanks for the help!

 -sid_

 

No analog to USB adapters were ever made. Just give the Nuforce you ordered a try and see if you like it.


----------



## meemorize

By the way, just re-reading your detailed previous answer, would you in comparison of the D2 and NuForce say Alessandro MS-1 is a Grado?

 I would primarily use the NuForce for Computer to headphone playback, and then as a secondary use for when I am on the go as a portable amp.
 In this scenario would I be better of buying the non-mobile NuForce Icon? (budget is very tight at the moment, especially because of the bad exchange rate (New Zealand) everything is like triple the price, so $100 USD limit has to do)

 Thanks again for the help.


----------



## sid311

HeadphoneAddict-
 First off, thanks for replying. I'm sorry but I didn't really understand your response. I think you were trying to say try the analog section, ie just the amp, and see how it sounds. However, if possible, I would like to use the USB DAC/Amp combo. I based this decision, primarily, on your review of the unit as you seem to have a lot of audiophile knowledge and I respect your opinion. The normal iPhone connector that comes with it has an iPhone/iPod connector at one end an a normal sized USB at the other. I know I could make it work via a system of connectors to downsize the USB to a mini, it just seems like someone should be making an iPhone to mini USB interconnect out there somewhere.

 -sid


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sid311* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_HeadphoneAddict-
 First off, thanks for replying. I'm sorry but I didn't really understand your response. I think you were trying to say try the analog section, ie just the amp, and see how it sounds. However, if possible, I would like to use the USB DAC/Amp combo. I based this decision, primarily, on your review of the unit as you seem to have a lot of audiophile knowledge and I respect your opinion. The normal iPhone connector that comes with it has an iPhone/iPod connector at one end an a normal sized USB at the other. I know I could make it work via a system of connectors to downsize the USB to a mini, it just seems like someone should be making an iPhone to mini USB interconnect out there somewhere.

 -sid_

 

Yes, you ordered it, so now you just try it and see how it sounds with iPhone and analog input.

 The DAC/amp works with computers, not MP3 players and iPods.

 The iPhone connector's USB port is just to charge and sync with a computer, not to connect a DAC. The iPhone does not fully function as a computer and cannot host a USB DAC.

 PS: I fixed my last reply - couldn't you tell I wrote it on an iPhone?


----------



## sid311

Thanks for the help HeadphoneAddict. 

 Has anyone tried this DAC/amp with the ER4Ps? What are your thoughts?


 -sid


----------



## ledzepberkeley

I am in a similar situation as well: I'm looking for a way to drive and fully feed my newly purchased Beyerdynamic DT 770 Pro 80 Ohm, and after all this reading I think that for less than $200 it seems as if the two best options for a DAC/amp combo are the Nuforce Icon Mobile and the iBasso D2 Boa. Right now I am leaning towards the Nuforce because it seems to be of comparable quality to the D2 but almost 50% cheaper. Any advice would be greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## busyx2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sid311* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks for the help HeadphoneAddict. 

 Has anyone tried this DAC/amp with the ER4Ps? What are your thoughts?


 -sid_

 

Although I am not so hot on my Etyomotic ER4, at least Nuforce makes a big difference driving the ER4. I have the 100-ohm version, not sure it's S or P.


----------



## sid311

Busyx2-
 Not sure what version you have, I thought that the S version was 75 ohm. I have ordered the P-S conversion cable. Even though you don't enjoy your etys can you describe the sound changes a bit with/without amp. I'm hoping the lows fill in a bit more but am concerned about sibilance in the upper freqs. Thanks for your help!

 -sid


----------



## demo1

So I've just order the Icon Mobile amp in black from Amazon. Will ship tomorrow hopefully. I'm ordering from Canada and hope I won't run into any problems with shipping, customs, etc.

 Can't wait to try them out!


----------



## meemorize

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *demo1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So I've just order the Icon Mobile amp in black from Amazon. Will ship tomorrow hopefully. I'm ordering from Canada and hope I won't run into any problems with shipping, customs, etc.

 Can't wait to try them out!_

 

Please report back when you have used it. I'm pretty close to buying myself one though the shipping to New Zealand will take considerably longer.


----------



## music_4321

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *meemorize* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Please report back when you have used it. I'm pretty close to buying myself one though the shipping to New Zealand will take considerably longer._

 

Don't mean to dissuade you, but I paid £26.77 (about $40.00) Importy Duty in the UK. NuForce will not mark item as gift with a low value, so you'd better be aware of this.

 In total, including shipping charges & import duty, I spent about £175.00 USD


----------



## sid311

FWIW I ordered my black NuForce from Amazon on Saturday the 17th. It shipped out Monday via USPS 1-3 day delivery, although the estimate at Amazon.com gives a delivery date between the 21st and 26th. I'm hopeful that it will show up tomorrow, Thursday or Friday at the latest. The total was $105.90. I will update when I get the unit and continue to do so through the burn in process. Can't wait! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 -sid


----------



## sid311

I had another thought. Has anyone taken this thing apart yet and checked for mods that might improve sound quality? Apparently the D2 benefits greatly from changing it's opamps out for different ones. Is this possible with the Icon Mobile? Any DIYers out there?

 -sid


----------



## Matro5

Perhaps against my better judgment, I've also ordered one of these, in silver. Thanks to head-fi, I have a few pairs of cans to try them with, from Panasonic HTX-7s to Bose in-ears ( gift! ) and, ultimately, k701s. 

 I'm also curious if anyone's using these with Shure SCL4s. I used to have the e4s before a little incident with a cab door, and I would consider rebuying them as there's a just stupid good price out there when theyre not backordered at Guitar Center.

 So, basically, even though I know there are better amps out there for the 701s, I've never had a dedicated HP amp before. I currently use a vintage Marantz 2218 which is certainly powerful, but also too big for my small home office.

 Basically, if the move to a dedicated DAC ( instead of my 2 Macs respective Audio Out ports ) is a noticeable improvement, and the IM has enough juice to compete with the Marantz HP out, and I'll consider the $99 a great bargain.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

My more modern Marantz CD5001 HP out is better than the Icon Mobile, but the icon mobile is better than the Mac headphone out. I have no idea how it will sound with a K701.


----------



## Matro5

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My more modern Marantz CD5001 HP out is better than the Icon Mobile, but the icon mobile is better than the Mac headphone out. I have no idea how it will sound with a K701._

 

Yeah, neither do I, and its been impossible to form an opinion just reading, so I figured I would just give them a try. 

 One thing worth mentioning is that this not a completely blind purchase. I've heard my 701s with the desktop Icon briefly and was impressed. At the same time, I've never heard a truly high end HP amp, and I'm not sure I want to, really. 

 If you handed me $1,000 to improve my headphones, I'd probably buy speakers.


----------



## Argyle Shepard

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Matro5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yeah, neither do I, and its been impossible to form an opinion just reading, so I figured I would just give them a try. 

 One thing worth mentioning is that this not a completely blind purchase. I've heard my 701s with the desktop Icon briefly and was impressed. At the same time, I've never heard a truly high end HP amp, and I'm not sure I want to, really. 

 If you handed me $1,000 to improve my headphones, I'd probably buy speakers. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Can you do me a favor and report back when you've heard the 701s with the icon mobile? I was about to buy a used pair until I read that they need big time amps to drive properly.


----------



## Argyle Shepard

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Argyle Shepard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Can you do me a favor and report back when you've heard the 701s with the icon mobile? I was about to buy a used pair until I read that they need big time amps to drive properly._

 

Nevermind that. Just got mine and can tell you that at full volume on high gain the icon doesn't go as loud as my PA2V2 at halfway.


----------



## Matro5

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Argyle Shepard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nevermind that. Just got mine and can tell you that at full volume on high gain the icon doesn't go as loud as my PA2V2 at halfway._

 

Interesting. Are you saying its quiet enough that you need to do that to get sufficient volume, or just that it may seem underpowered out of the box?


----------



## james444

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *music_4321* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Don't mean to dissuade you, but I paid £26.77 (about $40.00) Importy Duty in the UK. NuForce will not mark item as gift with a low value, so you'd better be aware of this.

 In total, including shipping charges & import duty, I spent about £175.00 USD_

 

I didn't want to hassle with import duties so I ordered from tweaks4u in the netherlands. not cheap but everything went smooth. recommended.

 Concerning the amp, I'm very happy with the purchase. Especially the synergy with my IE8 (icon somewhat bright - IE8 somewhat dark) is great


----------



## undilutedigital

I’m the guy who started this thread with a preview look at a NuForce Icon Mobile prototype. I waited till NuForce started shipping the Icon Mobile in black to buy one myself, but I’ve had it now over a month. I thought I’d add a few thoughts to this excellent thread based on many hours of listening to the production version.

 I started using portable headphone amplifiers over a decade ago because I found portable CD players (remember them?) unlistenable. In my experience, they even got worse over the years. I went through three generations of Headroom’s AirHead, each noticeably better than the earlier. Meanwhile, ironically it took a computer company to produce portable players with listenable audio. The iPhone 3G with lossless music sounds pretty darn good, a clear advance even over my 5.5G iPod. (I can’t retire my 5.5G any time soon, however, given how little data space for lossless music there is on an iPhone.) But a good headphone amp can still improve even the 3G. I can’t comment on the impressive arsenal of amps HA has tested, only the Total AirHead.

 My initial listening suggested that if you put “audio quality” on a linear axis, the Total Airhead would land about half way between an un-amplified iPhone 3G and the Icon Mobile. My assessment has not changed. The Mobile Icon really stands out in terms of clarity and dynamics. I cannot confirm S/N of 98dB and THD+N at 0.054%, but listening makes those claims seem credible. I’m particularly impressed by how clear back-up voices and instruments sound, music that gets lost without the amp. I can hear room echoes that are just not there on the AirHead. On the high-gain setting with max volume and no signal, I can just barely hear the noise floor.

 The Icon Mobile also noticeably improved dynamics. Attacks sound crisp but not exaggerated. The naked 3G and the AirHead sound a bit muddy in contrast, especially the naked 3G. But at something like 1/10 the volume and 1/10 the weight of the AirHead (and cheaper than a BitHead), frankly, the Icon Mobile didn’t have beat the AirHead for me to retire the latter. Better sound quality is a bonus on top of that.

 For perspective, I did compare the Icon Mobile to my home stereo, a PS Audio Digital Link3 DAC and Rotel RC1082 pre-amp with a rather nice built-in headphone amp via USB. In sum, you won’t see my DL3 or RC1082 on eBay any time soon. The Mobile Icon just doesn’t have the effortless air of my home system, not that I expected it to. I suspect the biggest advantage of the home system is the DL3’s jitter filtering (with an ASRC), but I have no way to test that.

 There are two features contributing to audio quality in the AirHead I will miss, and maybe NuForce can consider them for “v2.” Since most music is balanced for room listening, the AirHead rolls off the high end just a bit to get rid of some over-brightness. Second, the AirHead can cross-feed attenuated, delayed signals to each channel to noticeably improve staging and so the musicians don’t sound like they’re trapped between your ears.

 The Icon Mobile definitely sounded better the more I listened to. I can’t deny the phenomenon of burn-in, as I’ve experienced it myself. Jason Lim at NuForce told me the non-audiophile employees in Taiwan on the Icon Mobile production line have noticed the phenomenon. But because I have yet to hear a physical explanation of how a solid state electronic component can change its sound quality over a relatively short time frame, I have to give credence to an alternative hypothesis that this genuine phenomenon is really a psychological process of familiarization. Seems there is a great experiment just waiting to be run by some psychology student with audiophile interests. If any of you have physical explanation that’s credible (e.g., skip the story about capacitor aging), I’m all ears.

 I agree with HA that the Icon Mobile should be more than adequate to drive any in-ear monitor. I found it more than adequate on high-gain with my AKG K701s for any of the music I listen to. I tried an old pair of AKG K340s (passive electrostatics). They sounded surprisingly good with the Icon Mobile, but I think there would be times I’d want more volume. So your mileage may vary on whether or not the Icon Mobile can sufficiently drive a particular full-sized headphone.

 The Mobile Icon is dramatically less sensitive to EMI from GSM mobile phones than the AirHead. This probably is due to the much higher level of integration into silicon of the Mobile Icon than any special shielding effort in the NuForce design, but the net effect is to reduce the impact from screams of auditory pain to “mere” annoyance and a rare one at that. The Apple did a dramatically better shielding job in taming the EMI beast with the iPhone 3G than Palm and BlackBerry did with the Treo 650 and Curve I’d previously owned, respectively. Still, I took HA’s lead and bought some inexpensive EMI shields from Quick Bridge (Quick Bridge Solutions - EM Shield for iPhone) They definitely work and do so almost all the time; EMI is no longer an issue. (Be sure you place them on the back of the iPhone, not the front, as Quick Bridge recommends.)

 NuForce did a nice job on some of the physical details of the Mobile Icon as well. I often use my mobile system outdoors, running, yard work, or whatever. Moisture and dust are unavoidable. I had a lot of problems with switches and volume pots on my earlier two AirHeads (though not the current version). But I like the fact that the Mobile Icon just deleted the on/off switch as unnecessary. And the volume pot feels and behaves like a precision device unlike what is typical for consumer portable audio. The LED lights were also well thought-out. I like the fact that there are separate lights for USB power and USB link.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *undilutedigital* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I’m the guy who started this thread with a preview look at a NuForce Icon Mobile prototype. I waited till NuForce started shipping the Icon Mobile in black to buy one myself, but I’ve had it now over a month. I thought I’d add a few thoughts to this excellent thread based on many hours of listening to the production version._

 

It's nice to read your feedback on the amp. Thanks!

 Do you also feel it is a little brighter and more forward via line in than it is via USB? With USB I compare it side by side with my 3MOVE and it is only slightly brighter, slightly more forward and with only slightly less bass - but in that comparison it holds it's own vs more costly amps although not on the same level. But I was disappointed with Skylab's review because he used it mostly with his iMod and analog input and didn't like it as much as many of us do. I'm thinking, sure he loves the Meier with it near the top of his list, but the Nuforce isn't that much worse that it should fall at the bottom of his list. He did agree that when he listened to it the first time via USB with jvlgato and gato's RS-2 it sounded better to him.

 In my case, 99% of my use with the Nuforce IM is via USB, and I have left it plugged into the iMac in the Kitchen so that I can use it any time I need without having to worry about the battery running down or plugging it into the wall. So, for me the difference in sound via USB vs analog is not an issue. Via USB I thought it sounds nice with a wide variety of headphones as well as most IEM - but in terms of synergy it's not as good with Grado or my AKG K240M as it is with my ESW10, Denon and Ultrasone. It was nice sounding with HD600 at normal volume, but a little underpowered for loud rock or electronic (which I don't do). It really rocks with my woodied re-cabled D2000.


----------



## Argyle Shepard

After reading impressions on the analog in I may just make this my permanent laptop amp. I was thinking of taking it with my ipod classic, but I'm so happy with my PA2V2 that I may just use that strictly for portable use. It's definitely brighter than anything I'm used to. I only had about an hour to test it before I left it to burn in. 

 The little I gathered (I'm not an audiophile so pardon my simple explanation) is that there's a balance. The way I mean that is if I'm listening to Coltrane on my PA2V2, the first minute of bass may sound perfect, but as soon as the trumpet kicks in I have to lower the volume cause it's way louder. On the Nuforce I can leave it at a single volume and all of the instruments are equal and there's no need to babysit the volume. The soundstage also seems a bit wider, even without burn in. There's definitely a loss in bass, but the PA2V2 is known for adding to the bass.


----------



## LeftyGorilla

Got mine this afternoon and spent a few hours listening out of my laptop with the NE7Ms. For under $200 this combo I think you can't get much better out of a laptop. 

 One thing I have not seen anyone mention with this are the accessories with the amp. It comes with a USB cable that is a little pleasantly shorter than most and an IC that seems a bit big to me. But there is also a very nice silicone band that comes with to keep the amp and player bundled for portable use. This is a really nice touch.


----------



## boomy3555

I've run everything from GS1000's to HD650's to Beyer DT990's to Denon AHD5000's to Milian Acoustic SVT's, to Senn HD202's,to AT ATH A900's, and still the only thing that gives me any kind of volume from either line-in,LOD, or USB, of the Icon Mobile, has been my IEM's. High Gain, Low Gain, High Impedence, Low Impedence, Dosn't matter. The SQ is excelent, It's small and convenient but it just won't "Put Out"


----------



## Lil' Knight

Anyone has an iPod video gen5 right there? How does it stack up with the Nuforce?


----------



## boomy3555

I've used my Nuforce with the Ipod 5th gen 80gb video and I can't tell any difference with the volume level of the Ipod headphone out or through the LOD to Nuforce. The SQ is coloured better but the max volume level remains poor


----------



## Matro5

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *boomy3555* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've run everything from GS1000's to HD650's to Beyer DT990's to Denon AHD5000's to Milian Acoustic SVT's, to Senn HD202's,to AT ATH A900's, and still the only thing that gives me any kind of volume from either line-in,LOD, or USB, of the Icon Mobile, has been my IEM's. High Gain, Low Gain, High Impedence, Low Impedence, Dosn't matter. The SQ is excelent, It's small and convenient but it just won't "Put Out"_

 

My Icon Mobile showed up Friday. I think the form factor is excellent. The silver version looks completely at home next to my macbook. The amp probably 50% smaller than I expected it to be from the pictures. For some reason, I thought it was almost as big as my iPhone, but it feels much smaller and lighter.

 It's still burning in, so I won't comment on sound quality just yet, but I can't imagine needing more volume. How loud do you typically listen?


----------



## boomy3555

I would say about 30% louder than the Icon can put out. I'm not a basshead or a loud listener at all but depending on the cans, I need more OOmph to bring out the soundstage. I will say however that my C-3 custom IEM's do very well with the Mobile, but I like the smaller Travagans Colors for that rig.


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *boomy3555* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I would say about 30% louder than the Icon can put out. I'm not a basshead or a loud listener at all but depending on the cans, I need more OOmph to bring out the soundstage. I will say however that my C-3 custom IEM's do very well with the Mobile, but I like the smaller Travagans Colors for that rig._

 

How do your D5000s like it?


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *boomy3555* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've used my Nuforce with the Ipod 5th gen 80gb video and I can't tell any difference with the volume level of the Ipod headphone out or through the LOD to Nuforce. The SQ is coloured better but the max volume level remains poor_

 

It appears that you are in low gain on the Nuforce then (or something else is wrong), because it does go louder than my 5.5G video with the Nuforce changed to high gain.


----------



## boomy3555

Woofy,
 the Denons neither like or dislike the Icon the lack of oomph is the same with them as well.

 I'm beginning to think that something is wrong as I can't get much at all. Yes, even with High Gain. and the batteries seem to dicharge very fast so maybe I have a defective power source. I'll have to email Nuforce and check it out.


----------



## demo1

AHH; all of these "negative" responses all of a sudden regarding the amp's volume is worrying me! I hope this won't be the case when I receive mine in a couple of days.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *boomy3555* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Woofy,
 the Denons neither like or dislike the Icon the lack of oomph is the same with them as well.

 I'm beginning to think that something is wrong as I can't get much at all. Yes, even with High Gain. and the batteries seem to dicharge very fast so maybe I have a defective power source. I'll have to email Nuforce and check it out._

 

I suspect something is wrong somewhere because I can get huge pounding but controlled bass and very loud volumes from my woodied re-cabled D2000 from the Nuforce.


----------



## boomy3555

I just ran my Denon AHD5000's from my Ipod 5th Gen LOD (silver wire to Neutriks right angle) .Wav format with both my Nuforce Icon Mobile and Headroom Total Airhead and the volume level at low gain on the Airhead is louder than the Icon at high gain. Same source, Same cans, respectable source file. 

 I think it's time to give Icon a call.

 EDIT: just for Sh*&ts and giggles I just popped my Travagans colors micro amp between the Ipod and the Denons via LOD and it just about blew them off my head. louder than even the Airhead at high gain and full volume.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

The neat thing about the Travagans Colors is that the bass loss with low impedance phones may actually be a good thing with the D5000.

 As for the Icon Mobile, I would be able to destroy my ears with mine and D2000 or Ultrasone Edition 9 due to the high volumes I get with it and low impedance phones.


----------



## boomy3555

Thanks H/A
 I'll email nuforce and send it back for a looksie


----------



## GungaDin

I've had an Icon Mobile for about a month now. It works well (not surprisingly) with my NuForce's NE-7M IEM's. The Icon Mobile is tilted towards the treble end and the NE-7M's are tilted towards the bass end of things so there's some synergy there. There's an improvement in soundstage and detail with the Icon in the chain but sometimes the bass is a bit lacking. Works great though for boosting the sound out of my 1G iPod Shuffle.

 I tried the Icon with a pair of Sony MDR-7506 headphones and it sounded awful. Very trebly, no bass to speak of, crappy tonality regardless of the power setting. Oh well, I just won't use the Icon with those Sonys.


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *boomy3555* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Woofy,
 the Denons neither like or dislike the Icon the lack of oomph is the same with them as well.

 I'm beginning to think that something is wrong as I can't get much at all. Yes, even with High Gain. and the batteries seem to dicharge very fast so maybe I have a defective power source. I'll have to email Nuforce and check it out._

 

I'm thinking you're right...the other folks say that the Denons have plenty of drive through the Icon Mobile. Jason is so quick on CS that he'll probably have a new one shipped to you before you even request it. I'm super impressed with the little I know about this company so far. Spent my $100 and am planning to just enjoy my tuneage in the office.


----------



## boomy3555

Excelent,
 The Denons are particulary amazing set of cans bur it's realy interesting how different amp and cables alter the soundstage and spaciousness of them.
 I shortened my stock cable with a nice Paliics 3.5 so I could "Portablize" my 5000's around the house and at work a bit and it narrows the soundstage quite a bit, without the long OFC dual ground cable. I made the rest of the cable into an extension with a 1/4" jack but without the common ground wire going the whole length and the termination in the middle the Denons are very bright and narrow. The spaciousness is also a bit smaller. I'm going to have to recable to get the "Denon" sound back again
 I'm really looking forward to getting my new Head-Direct EF-1 hybrd to see what a tube can do for them. Right now it's the Travagans red with a volume limiter for the Denons


----------



## dwong

The EF1 sounds great with my D2000's. Hope you get the same very positive results as well. Volume has never been an issue with the Nuforce Icon Mobile with my D2000's or UE sp3 IEMS on high gain. I'd send it back to Nuforce-Icon to see whats up with it.


----------



## demo1

So i expect my nuforce mobile icon to arrive tomorrow. I can't wait. I'll be sure to post back of my first impressions; not only to this particular amp but to my first in general. I don't know what to expect really.


----------



## kbug

Very interesting portable amp indeed. I will keep an eye on more reviews about it.


----------



## Rex81

I just ordered one myself. I'm curious to see if I like it 4 times more than my Fiio E5 ($25 vs $100). I have no experience with a DAC but I think I could definintely benefit from one as my "home rig" consists of my headphone out on my entry level Gateway laptop. 

 I see that the icon struggles a bit with the HD600, but I heard no mention of what it will do to the HD650. Would one expect similar results? HD650 is looking like my next purchase.


----------



## Lil' Knight

If it can't drive the 600's, the same will be with the 650's.


----------



## woof37

I just gave mine the required 4hr charge time and listened to it for about 15 minutes. Very, very nice, especially for $100. Maybe some sort of crossfeed or rolloff function would be nice, but for a non-broken in DAC/amp combo in this price range, it's outstanding.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lil' Knight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If it can't drive the 600's, the same will be with the 650's._

 

Well, it "can" drive them, but not to high volumes and not as well as some other portable amps. It will still drive them louder than any of my iPods can. At normal volumes the HD600 sound nice with the Nuforce, but the dynamic range isn't as great due to less power than they need.


----------



## Lil' Knight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, it "can" drive them, but not to high volumes and not as well as some other portable amps. It will still drive them louder than any of my iPods can. At normal volumes the HD600 sound nice with the Nuforce, but the dynamic range isn't as great due to less power than they need._

 

Yep, every portable can "drive" the 600/650 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 The only problem is to where 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Does this one make some differences from the itouch's hp-out? I'm thinking of getting it to drive my ESWs.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lil' Knight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yep, every portable can "drive" the 600/650 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The only problem is to where 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Does this one make some differences from the itouch's hp-out? I'm thinking of getting it to drive my ESWs._

 

It drives my ESW10 well, and slswiser loves the improvement with his ESW9 as well as his ESW10.


----------



## music_4321

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, it "can" drive them, but not to high volumes and not as well as some other portable amps. It will still drive them louder than any of my iPods can. At normal volumes the HD600 sound nice with the Nuforce, but the dynamic range isn't as great due to less power than they need._

 

X2. I've the HD650 and it does drive them, but NOT to high volumes, but certainly loud enough for me.


----------



## Rex81

Would you think it would be worth getting the HD650 if this was the only amp I would use to drive it for a while? 

 I love the Senn sound, but I don't want to buy the phones if another headphone would sound much better on the Icon for around $250.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Rex81* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Would you think it would be worth getting the HD650 if this was the only amp I would use to drive it for a while? 

 I love the Senn sound, but I don't want to buy the phones if another headphone would sound much better on the Icon for around $250._

 

I think the Nuforce could keep you happy while you save for a desktop tube amp for the HD650, unless you are a full volume Infected Mushroom kinda guy, then you need a Denon D2000 instead and buy a $35 D5000 cable from markl and install that on the D2000.


----------



## Rex81

Ok. Got a problem. I received the Icon Mobile today. Charged it up, plugged it in and listened for a while. Disappointed. HeadphoneAddict, I know on your review you said it benefited from burn in. How much did it improve? Because right now, I'm getting ready to box it up and put it up for sale (this will be my 50th post!). I compared it with my Fiio E5 and the Fiio spanks it. The bass goes deeper, the sound is more full and the mids aren't in your face like they are from the Icon. I actually prefer the unamped sound directly out of my $350 laptop. 

 This post is sounding a lot like a bashing, and I don't mean it to. I guess I was just hoping for a lot more. I'm in the process of running some pink noise through it now, and will do that for the next few days, I guess. Hope it helps.

 Either the Fiio is the best value in the entire world and kills amps costing 4 times as much, the Icon NEEDS burn in time, or the Icon just isn't any good. Gotta be one of those three.

 Edit: I also wanted to mention that the Fiio gets far louder than the Icon. Which surprised me since its, again, 1/4 of the price, and 1/4 of the size.


----------



## demo1

Hi, mine arrived a few days later than expected and I've just got my hands on it a few hours ago.

 Right off the bat, i agree with Rex81. Although this is my first amp, I truly expected more out of the NuForce Icon Mobile than what i got. I too prefer the sound of my M-Audio Q40 headphones straight out of my ipod nano or laptop than the Icon. I've noticed that the Icon makes the sound very "bright" and sibilant. The "S" sounds are REALLY strong; partially because of the Q40s but the amp just makes it even worst. I really hope these improve with burn in, especially in the bass/mid range.

 On the bright side, the integrated DAC works well and as a result, i no longer hear the crackling noises caused by my laptop's internal components. The build is also quite sturdy and the amp turned out to be smaller than i expected.

 As far as my first impressions go, that's all i got. I really hope the SQ really improves with burn in.

 P.S. What's the best sound to play for burning in an amp? Or is it the same as burning in headphones?


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Rex81* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ok. Got a problem. I received the Icon Mobile today. Charged it up, plugged it in and listened for a while. Disappointed. HeadphoneAddict, I know on your review you said it benefited from burn in. How much did it improve? Because right now, I'm getting ready to box it up and put it up for sale (this will be my 50th post!). I compared it with my Fiio E5 and the Fiio spanks it. The bass goes deeper, the sound is more full and the mids aren't in your face like they are from the Icon. I actually prefer the unamped sound directly out of my $350 laptop. 

 This post is sounding a lot like a bashing, and I don't mean it to. I guess I was just hoping for a lot more. I'm in the process of running some pink noise through it now, and will do that for the next few days, I guess. Hope it helps.

 Either the Fiio is the best value in the entire world and kills amps costing 4 times as much, the Icon NEEDS burn in time, or the Icon just isn't any good. Gotta be one of those three.

 Edit: I also wanted to mention that the Fiio gets far louder than the Icon. Which surprised me since its, again, 1/4 of the price, and 1/4 of the size._

 

Out of the box my Icon Mobile was dull and disappointing. I too thought about giving it back right away. Burn-in changes the sound a lot.


----------



## b_jay_k

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Out of the box my Icon Mobile was dull and disappointing. I too thought about selling it right away. Burn-in changes the sound a lot._

 

I've been thinking about getting one of these, mainly to bypass the sound of my PC, but also to use portably with an iPod. Now i'm wondering if it may be worth waiting until i can afford something [better?] How will it compliment the Audeo PFEs?


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *b_jay_k* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've been thinking about getting one of these, mainly to bypass the sound of my PC, but also to use portably with an iPod. Now i'm wondering if it may be worth waiting until i can afford something [better?] How will it compliment the Audeo PFEs?_

 

I'll snag the Nuforce back from my 11 yr old son tonight and try them together. So far I haven't tried anything that I would say "stay away" except for the AKG K240M 600 ohm which don't get along at all with the Nuforce. I would expect the Phonak with black filters to be just right with the Nuforce, but even the NE-7M were okay with it.


----------



## b_jay_k

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So far I haven't tried anything that I would say "stay away" except for the AKG K240M 600 ohm which don't get along at all with the Nuforce._

 

I'll bet. I really wish I could resist the urge to spend but I'm also in need of a good pair of closed backs (upgrading from HD202!), considering the HD25-1. Surely the Icon Mobile will be happy with those too? Any suggestions on great value for money in the HD25 range to be paired with the Icon Mobile?


----------



## jasonl

I don't want to encourage returns but really, we offer 30 days full refund (except shipping cost which is about $5+ for USA) and have never charge restocking fee even though some people send item back with missing manual or plastic tool. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 So if you have doubt, give it a try. 

 Jason


----------



## Rex81

Thanks Jason, I appreciate knowing you guys stand behind your product, and that you have a presence on these boards. 

 I'm going to do a full burn in on it, and if my opinion changes, I'll update my post and keep it, because I really like the size and build quality, as well as the price.

 If I don't love it, I'll send it back your way.


----------



## demo1

So after a day of burn-in, I can say that the sibilance i was experiencing has drastically lowered. However, i still feel the mids and bass are lacking. The bass was a lot deeper, louder, and punchier coming straight out of my laptop and ipod. I will continue the burn-in process and hope the bass improves...


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Mine didn't finish burning-in till past 180-210 hours, and I gave it 300 hours before I did my review.


----------



## music_4321

Just in case anyone (preferably in Europe) is interested, I'm selling my Nuforce Icon Mobile, which is only 5 weeks old.

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f42/fs...europe-406917/

 ...and LOD cable

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f44/ip...ks-old-407067/


----------



## b_jay_k

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *music_4321* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just in case anyone (preferably in Europe) is interested, I'm selling my Nuforce Icon Mobile, which is only 5 weeks old.

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f42/fs...europe-406917/_

 

You may want to lower your asking price a little as the Icon Mobile can be purchased from here brand new for less.


----------



## music_4321

Thanks, but perhaps you don't know that their price does *NOT* include shipping of *€14.00 EUR* for EU countries or *€22.00 EUR* Rest of the World; also, I'm shipping by *Registered Post* with tracking number, and amp already comes with 10 hrs' use + *over 200 hrs burn-in*.


----------



## Rex81

Wow, you Europeans have it rough. Nuforce sells through Amazon.com to U.S. for $105 USD shipped.


----------



## demo1

Residing in Canada, i had to pay $170 CDN with shipping and duties...


----------



## music_4321

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Rex81* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wow, you Europeans have it rough. Nuforce sells through Amazon.com to U.S. for $105 USD shipped._

 

Yes, looks like the only good deals we get in Europe are on Sennheiser products, eg the IE8 - though I chose to go for the Westone 3s instead and am very happy I did.


----------



## abellaw

I would say definitely the amp needs to be burned-in. I got mine for Christmas and i never burned it in just kinda of listened. I am approximately near the 100 hr mark and i can say the sound has definitely improved. 

 It went from not hearing a difference, to now i can barely stand to listen to music without it. I haven't paid too much attention to the highs but for the lows it does a great job. 

 I hooked it up zune -> nuforce icon mobile -> the auxillary in my girlfriend's car and it transformed the sound. Even with the bass turned all the way up it sound tight clean and punchy as compared to un amped the sound was really boomy and grainy if that is even the word. 

 How do other owners of the icon like its low end performance??


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *b_jay_k* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'll bet. I really wish I could resist the urge to spend but I'm also in need of a good pair of closed backs (upgrading from HD202!), considering the HD25-1. Surely the Icon Mobile will be happy with those too? Any suggestions on great value for money in the HD25 range to be paired with the Icon Mobile?_

 

The D2000 are a great match with the Icon Mobile. I imagine the HD25 would be too. I had a pair but sold them a long time ago due to the small soundstage. I am told the ESW9 are also a great match, by slswiser.


----------



## bakhtiar

Mine with more than 100 ++ hours of music, seem to be more smoother and highs are cleaner. I am using primarily as USB-DAC and it is more than adequate. Really enjoyed it.

 I took a peek inside the Nuforce IM, and there is a *CMedia CM108* chip. From the data sheet, it has SPDIF OUT (pin 1) capability, and, I think it is possible to transform it as USB->SPDIF converter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## music_4321

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *b_jay_k* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You may want to lower your asking price a little as the Icon Mobile can be purchased from here brand new for less. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Amp sold this morning (GMT).

 Hope buyer enjoys it as it really is a nice little amp, and the few hours I listened to music through it (after 200 hrs burn-in) I really enjoyed the sound.


----------



## coolbluewater

I'm about ready to pull the trigger on one of these to pair with the Phonak PFE's.

 So, what's in the box? Do they include an IC cable? I'm thinking not, but it never hurts to ask.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *coolbluewater* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm about ready to pull the trigger on one of these to pair with the Phonak PFE's.

 So, what's in the box? Do they include an IC cable? I'm thinking not, but it never hurts to ask._

 

I don't recall 100% for sure, but I believe I got a USB cable and a mini-mini with mine. The Phonak with black filters work well with this amp.


----------



## LeftyGorilla

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *coolbluewater* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm about ready to pull the trigger on one of these to pair with the Phonak PFE's.

 So, what's in the box? Do they include an IC cable? I'm thinking not, but it never hurts to ask._

 


mini-usb cabe
right angle plugged mini-mini IC
plastic tool to change gain "do not use a pen or screwdriver..."
rubber to bind your amp + player
user manual


----------



## fiddle

Can't wait to get my hands on one. Just placed an order for it. Its gonna be my first amp and seems to offer the most bang for the buck. Something tells me that this is not gonna be the end of it. Probably get a desk top next...

 Thanks for all the insightful reviews!


----------



## jimmyl930

Has anybody used these with Sennheiser 595s?


----------



## Goh

Can someone tell me how the gain select works? How many options are there? I'm thinking of using this with the 150 ohm Yuin PK1 earbuds.


----------



## Rex81

To anyone thinking of buying the Icon Mobile: if I were you I would buy a Fiio E5 at the same time. Compare the two and see which one you think is better.

 Now I gotta say, I didn't give my Icon much chance. I bought it brand new and burned it in for about 48 hours. Some claim it takes more than 200 hours to fully mature. I didn't notice any difference between brand new and 48 hours, so I let it go. I decided that the $25 Fiio cranked louder and sounded better. And it was 1/4 of the cost and 1/4 of the size. 

 Obviously some people really like the Icon. I MUCH preferred the Fiio and was too impatient to wait around to see if the Icon got MUCH better. So I sold it and bought a pair of DT770 Pro/80 with the money. 

 As for the gain select, its just a little switch that goes between "high gain" and "low gain". On low gain, it barely got any louder than unamped and on high gain it added a ton of hiss to the sound. I tried the Icon with my AD700 and HD565. Maybe other people got different results.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Rex81* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_To anyone thinking of buying the Icon Mobile: if I were you I would buy a Fiio E5 at the same time. Compare the two and see which one you think is better.

 Now I gotta say, I didn't give my Icon much chance. I bought it brand new and burned it in for about 48 hours. Some claim it takes more than 200 hours to fully mature. I didn't notice any difference between brand new and 48 hours, so I let it go. I decided that the $25 Fiio cranked louder and sounded better. And it was 1/4 of the cost and 1/4 of the size. 

 Obviously some people really like the Icon. I MUCH preferred the Fiio and was too impatient to wait around to see if the Icon got MUCH better. So I sold it and bought a pair of DT770 Pro/80 with the money. 

 As for the gain select, its just a little switch that goes between "high gain" and "low gain". On low gain, it barely got any louder than unamped and on high gain it added a ton of hiss to the sound. I tried the Icon with my AD700 and HD565. Maybe other people got different results._

 

I found it really did take 200 hours to finish maturing and changing, but the Nuforce also sounds a little better via USB input than analog input. Via USB input it is only slightly brighter and slightly more forward than my Meier 3MOVE, with slightly less bass impact than the 3MOVE. Overall pretty good for the price. Via analog input from iPod it is a bit brighter and more forward. That is fine with my Westone 3 but a little too much with my Phonak Audeo IEM, so it depends both on what headphone you use with it and what input you use.

 I don't have an E5 but I tried the E3 and the E3 is not terribly bad (beats the Boostaroo) but it takes away some of the micro-detail and flattens/narrows the soundstage a little, while the Nuforce retains everything in the music. I have read that the E5 sounds better, but I don't know. 

 Also, if you will NEVER use the USB and only need analog input, the iBasso T4 is a tiny amp that is a bit more refined sounding out of an iPod - but if a USB DAC is important the Nuforce makes much more sense. That way you can carefully select your headphones or use EQ for the times you will use the Nuforce with the iPod, and usually those headphones will also sound great with it via USB. I have no plans to sell off the Nuforce even though I have more costly and better amps around here. With 5 Macs around the house, it will always come in handy.


----------



## fiddle

My NuForce is finally here. Ordered a black and its a lot smaller than expected. Very good build quality for the price. 

 This is my first foray into the world of headphone amps and I listen to uncompressed music through my laptop. I listen to mostly classical and I tested this out with my AKG 271s and and Senns PX100. Music used was Stravinsky's Infernal Dance from Firebird, Glorification of the Chosen One from Rite of Spring, both by San Francisco Symphony and MTT, and a couple of violin solo tracks.

 General Impressions : Huge difference in sound quality from my laptop's headphone output. Soundstage is much larger, muddied bass was immediately clear, attacks are faster and there's a much nicer bloom to the sound. I can't go back to using only the laptop's output anymore. Total convert now.

 AKG 271S : I had to put the amp on high gain and on max volume, the output was just nice to drive this adequately. But barely. Its still a world of difference though since the laptop output cannot drive these cans at all. Would have loved more power as I don't like the idea of maxing out the volume output. 

 PX100 : Mids are a little overwhelming but the bass response is satisfactory. Bass drum and timpani were clearly articulated. Cymbal clashes were a little on the shrill side. So I suppose the treble is a little on the harsh side. 

 With the full orchestra, the sound was fine. But there was an artificiality to the sound of solo violin. Sounded nasal and a tiny bit congested. Hopefully this will improve with sme burning in.

 Overall I'm pleased with the initial results. For $99, I'm quite happy for now. Will let this burn in for the recommended 200 hours and hopefully it gets a lot better. Now I'm very tempted to get a desktop amp/DAC as well!


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fiddle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My NuForce is finally here. Ordered a black and its a lot smaller than expected. Very good build quality for the price. 

 This is my first foray into the world of headphone amps and I listen to uncompressed music through my laptop. I listen to mostly classical and I tested this out with my AKG 271s and and Senns PX100. Music used was Stravinsky's Infernal Dance from Firebird, Glorification of the Chosen One from Rite of Spring, both by San Francisco Symphony and MTT, and a couple of violin solo tracks.

 General Impressions : Huge difference in sound quality from my laptop's headphone output. Soundstage is much larger, muddied bass was immediately clear, attacks are faster and there's a much nicer bloom to the sound. I can't go back to using only the laptop's output anymore. Total convert now.

 AKG 271S : I had to put the amp on high gain and on max volume, the output was just nice to drive this adequately. But barely. Its still a world of difference though since the laptop output cannot drive these cans at all. Would have loved more power as I don't like the idea of maxing out the volume output. 

 PX100 : Mids are a little overwhelming but the bass response is satisfactory. Bass drum and timpani were clearly articulated. Cymbal clashes were a little on the shrill side. So I suppose the treble is a little on the harsh side. 

 With the full orchestra, the sound was fine. But there was an artificiality to the sound of solo violin. Sounded nasal and a tiny bit congested. Hopefully this will improve with sme burning in.

 Overall I'm pleased with the initial results. For $99, I'm quite happy for now. Will let this burn in for the recommended 200 hours and hopefully it gets a lot better. Now I'm very tempted to get a desktop amp/DAC as well! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Yes, please let us know what you think after the 200 hour burn-in. I wasn't impressed out of the box, 24 hours later it was much better, and even more better at 200 hours.


----------



## neddamttocs

Mine should be here on the 18th of Feb ...

 Ill post up my initial observations as well as after 24-48 (depending on time) observations.

 Seems like a bargain for ~120CAD


----------



## demo1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *neddamttocs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Mine should be here on the 18th of Feb ...

 Ill post up my initial observations as well as after 24-48 (depending on time) observations.

 Seems like a bargain for ~120CAD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 












!! Please tell me you're buying it used or something...
 I paid $150 CAD to amazon with everything in. I then had to pay another $20 for customs! All in, the amp ran me $170 CAD!


----------



## Goh

Can someone please confirm hiss or lack of hiss when the Nuforce is on the high gain setting?


----------



## demo1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Goh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Can someone please confirm hiss or lack of hiss when the Nuforce is on the high gain setting?_

 

I get no hiss with my M-Audio Q40 headphones while using the DAC on high.


----------



## fiddle

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Goh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Can someone please confirm hiss or lack of hiss when the Nuforce is on the high gain setting?_

 

No hiss on mine either on high gain.


----------



## neddamttocs

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *demo1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_











!! Please tell me you're buying it used or something...
 I paid $150 CAD to amazon with everything in. I then had to pay another $20 for customs! All in, the amp ran me $170 CAD!_

 

A friend had a coupon code i used for amazon ... so that helped quite a bit


----------



## Rex81

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *demo1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_











!! Please tell me you're buying it used or something...
 I paid $150 CAD to amazon with everything in. I then had to pay another $20 for customs! All in, the amp ran me $170 CAD!_

 

Jeez, I just sold mine for $85 USD on these forums...


----------



## mcspectre

You can grab the Nuforce Icon Mobile from https://www.themacgroup.ca/ for 109CAD. Not too sure about shipping (CANT BE THAT MUCH!) but if you're in Ottawa they have a store in the WestEnd of town.

 They carry most all of the Nuforce line...good people too.


----------



## b_jay_k

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The D2000 are a great match with the Icon Mobile. I imagine the HD25 would be too. I had a pair but sold them a long time ago due to the small soundstage. I am told the ESW9 are also a great match, by slswiser._

 

The D2000 would probably be perfect for me (especially with the option of a re-cable later on) but at a far greater cost than I can afford at this point.
 Bit the bullet, just ordered my Icon Mobile from Amazon to the UK. I hope the duty doesn't kill me. Lookin forward to hearing as USB DAC with the PFE


----------



## Ronald Lee

any idea will it be available in singapore?


----------



## boomy3555

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Ronald Lee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_any idea will it be available in singapore?_

 

Your best bet would be to talk to Uncle at Jaben, and as him to order one for you. Otherwise keep Google searching until you can find a site with reasonable international shipping.


----------



## fiddle

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Ronald Lee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_any idea will it be available in singapore?_

 

Hi! Fellow sg! Too bad I'm not coming back anytime soon or else I can help you bring one home.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *b_jay_k* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The D2000 would probably be perfect for me (especially with the option of a re-cable later on) but at a far greater cost than I can afford at this point.
 Bit the bullet, just ordered my Icon Mobile from Amazon to the UK. I hope the duty doesn't kill me. Lookin forward to hearing as USB DAC with the PFE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Use the Complys tips when you use the PFE with Nuforce, or you may have to use the black filters with some music. Make sure you give the amp 200 hours of burn-in as well.


----------



## music_4321

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *b_jay_k* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Bit the bullet, just ordered my Icon Mobile from Amazon to the UK. *I hope the duty doesn't kill me*. Lookin forward to hearing as USB DAC with the PFE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

FYI, I also ordered from Amazon US to the UK:

 $99.00 + $33.50 (Express shipping-only option for Xmas) + $40.00 (*£26.77!! Import Duty*) -- $172.50 Total or *£115.00*

 I was charged $33.50 Express shipping because of it being a Xmas delivery.

 The 'good' news for you, hopefully, is this email from Jason from Nuforce on 11th December:

 "...Normally we will try to save money for customer by shipping with USPS Priority Mail *and then refund $15* to customer.
 But as we get close to the holidays, we will switch to USPS Express Mail and there might not be any refund. We will take a look at our shipping and handling cost."

 So, yours may end up costing you a total of about £105


----------



## PtrPwr

Hi all -

 My first post here, though I've been lurking for a while.

 I purchased the Icon Mobile a while back after reading HA's review, have been using it for a while now, and thought I'd share my experiences.

 Although I originally bought it to use with my Zune, currently I'm using it mostly as a DAC in this configuration: Dell Laptop with Foobar & Flac --> USB --> Icon --> Denon stereo receiver --> Senn HD 580 or speakers. This setup sounds to my ears amazingly good both on the 580s and through the speakers - lots of detail & clarity, good solid articulate bass, nice highs. The receiver drives the 580s nicely - too loud anywhere past 9:00.

 As for its original purpose as a portable with my Zune, it works well with In-ear buds, driving my Etymotic ER-4s nicely as well as some Shure SE 280s. Plenty of volume with both & the Zune 80. They don't do a lot for the Zune & the 580s, though - doesn't seem to have quite enough power. That's OK, though as I don't do a lot of walking about with those big cans on.

 So, a happy camper so far. Now looking to see what a real desktop DAC will do in this configuration. Sorry about my wallet.


----------



## clownzee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fiddle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi! Fellow sg! Too bad I'm not coming back anytime soon or else I can help you bring one home._

 

Hey hey i'mSG too! Last i heard Audiohouse has started stocking Nuforce items. U might wanna check them out. I dunno whether they have the Icon Mobile yet though. 

 Fiddle, that's it! We're sending u all our shipping to bring back! hahaha


----------



## bakhtiar

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Ronald Lee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_any idea will it be available in singapore?_

 

I bought mine from Amazon.USD 99 + USD 22 for delivery to Malaysia via USPS. I think Nuforce/Amazon can deliver it to Singapore too.


----------



## smurf2002

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Ronald Lee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_any idea will it be available in singapore?_

 

It's already available in Sg for some time.
 I got it from SLT Tech. You can contact Sean @ +65 90666088
 Nice guy, he personally delivered to my hotel when I was there in Jan.
 [edit] Price : SGD150

 Jaben doesn't stock them.


----------



## fiddle

Had the icon mobile burned in with pink noise for 48 hrs now. Here are my thoughts, listening to the same tracks with the AKG271S.

 The soundstage has expanded and there is a definite improvement in detail. I was hearing a lot more in the music than before. Each different line in the orchestral texture could actually be picked out easily. It is rather forward though, as if I am on the podium or the first two rows. 

 The harshness and nasal quality in the treble has cleared and it is much more acceptable now.

 I also retract my previous observation that it had barely sufficient power to drive my cans. I realised those tracks I used had extreme dynamics and superbly recorded and I had to had the volume to the max. With jazz/pop and others, its only at half. Therefore, unless the recorded material is demanding, the inherent power should suffice.

 Again,considering its price, I'm more than happy with it. Will post my observations again once I go beyond the 200hrs burn in mark.


----------



## orthikon

Anybody using these as a line out to an amp or active speakers? 

 Which headphone output do you use?

 Does it matter?


----------



## fiddle

I use the output on the extreme left. I don't think it matters though. 

 Have only used it twice to drive the Creative T40 active PC speakers. Can't really comment on the sound quality as I only use it when I am watching streamed movies. But its definitely much better than the output from my laptop.


----------



## boomy3555

The audio out from the 3.5 jacks is the same. The only difference is the jack farthest from the input, has a four wire connection for newer headphone set up with a MIC for the phone.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *orthikon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Anybody using these as a line out to an amp or active speakers? 

 Which headphone output do you use?

 Does it matter?_

 

Use either one, and you should be fine. Just remember the Nuforce turns on when you plug something into the headphone jack and stays on, so if you leave the powered speakers plugged in and turn of your PC then Nuforce mobile will stay on and run the battery down.


----------



## PG21

Does this amp work well with Phonak PFEs?


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *PG21* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Does this amp work well with Phonak PFEs?_

 

Well, it can be a little bright with the Phonak unless you use the black filters, or maybe the Complys or both.


----------



## mcspectre

Does this amp kinda loose juice when powering two headphones at the same time or is there no discernable loss in quality...even with high impedance headphones?

 Sucha great price for an amp this size


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

I have an HD600 and an ATH-ESW10JPN plugged in at the same time, and listening to the ATH-ESW10JPN reveals no drop in sound quality. Unplugging and plugging the HD600 back in does not make any difference in the sound through the ESW10, not even the volume. Bass is still deep and the sound still spacious. 

 Obviously the 300 ohm HD600 are not playing as loud as the ESW10 (maybe about 3-4dB less) but they sound good too. Plugging and unplugging the ESW10 makes no change in the sound or volume of the HD600.

 I do not want to dig out two 16-32 ohm phones right now. I will say I still like this amp with those two headphones, having just popped them on for this test for you.


----------



## mcspectre

Thx HeadphoneAddict, i appreciate the quickness and the impressions. 

 Wow i didn't think the nuforce could power a 300ohm set like the Senns, that's also good to know...


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mcspectre* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thx HeadphoneAddict, i appreciate the quickness and the impressions. 

 Wow i didn't think the nuforce could power a 300ohm set like the Senns, that's also good to know..._

 

It can drive the HD600 past quiet, past medium volume, and even to moderate volumes, but just not loud volumes.


----------



## fiddle

Just received my HD600 and I'm pleasantly surprised that this amp can drive it to very acceptable listening levels. Although I must say I am very tempted to get the D10 now...


----------



## PtrPwr

Hi -

 I've been using the Icon as a DAC between a laptop and a Denon receiver, listening with Senn HD580s. What would any of you with experience with the Icon's DAC and other DACs see as an upgrade path? Would replacing the Icon with a Hotaudio "Straight DAC" or perhaps the VALAB DAC give me a substantial improvement? Or would I need to go up to something like the audio-gd DAC-100 at $250 to hear a big difference?

 Thanks for any input.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *PtrPwr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi -

 I've been using the Icon as a DAC between a laptop and a Denon receiver, listening with Senn HD580s. What would any of you with experience with the Icon's DAC and other DACs see as an upgrade path? Would replacing the Icon with a Hotaudio "Straight DAC" or perhaps the VALAB DAC give me a substantial improvement? Or would I need to go up to something like the audio-gd DAC-100 at $250 to hear a big difference?

 Thanks for any input._

 

I think your second option is correct - the Nuforce DAC detail and space is about like that of the PCM2702 driven DAC, and you'd need something else to do better.

 I haven't heard the audio-gd DAC, but I can say the iBasso D10 or Pico or Micro DAC will do better as a DAC than a PCM2702 based DAC (which is still nice). A Super Pro DAC707 is also pretty good for the price and matches the sound of the old iBasso D1 when (which was below the Micro DAC) but uses the same chip set as the D1 and Micro DAC. The D1 and Super Pro USB are not as good as their optical and coax inputs though. Also, when I tried a 24v sigma 11 PSU with the DAC707 it became quieter, more detailed, more spacious and now sounds close to the Pico and Micro DAC as a DAC source (with optical and coax). DAC707's USB is still not quite as good, while the D10, Pico and Micro DAC USB inputs all sound almost as good as optical.

 Another good choice for an inexpensive but great DAC is the AMB Gamma 1 (y1) and Beefy is selling one for $300AUD + shipping that I would jump on if I wasn't getting a Stello DA100 sig or PS Audio DLIII soon. It sounds like a $700 DAC for 1/3 the cost.


----------



## b_jay_k

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fiddle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just received my HD600 and I'm pleasantly surprised that this amp can drive it to very acceptable listening levels. Although I must say I am very tempted to get the D10 now..._

 

Big spender 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 i wish i could get the D10, let alone the hd600!


----------



## fiddle

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *b_jay_k* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Big spender 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 i wish i could get the D10, let alone the hd600!_

 

Its a vicious cycle..no thanks to me stumbling across this forum. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Only consolation and justification I give myself is that its helpful for my work.


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, it can be a little bright with the Phonak unless you use the black filters, or maybe the Complys or both._

 

Hi HeadphoneAddict:

 I really enjoyed your review of the NuForce Mobile and would like to know your thought on how it would match to my pair of Grado SR225i headphones?

 Thanks!


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MacedonianHero* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi HeadphoneAddict:

 I really enjoyed your review of the NuForce Mobile and would like to know your thought on how it would match to my pair of Grado SR225i headphones?

 Thanks!_

 

It would be better than the Vivid V1 with the SR-225, but the D2 boa or Headstage Lyrix would sound a little better with Grados.

 The Nuforce was good with the RS-1 IF I put flat pads on them, but I haven't heard of using flat pads on a SR-225 before, and that's a $40 experiment just to find out that it might not be a good match of pads/phones.


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It would be better than the Vivid V1 with the SR-225, but the D2 boa or Headstage Lyrix would sound a little better with Grados.

 The Nuforce was good with the RS-1 IF I put flat pads on them, but I haven't heard of using flat pads on a SR-225 before, and that's a $40 experiment just to find out that it might not be a good match of pads/phones._

 

Hi again:

 Actually you're right, they come with the bowls. The reason is Grado wants the drivers right next to your ears for optimal sound. I'll give it a try and post it here.

 Thanks again for your prompt reply...you are the man!

 Cheers!


----------



## boomy3555

Hello,
 I know i've been away from this thread for a while but I took many people's advice and got a hold of Nforce because I was at issue with the lack of volume coming from my Icon Mobile Amplifier.
 I was confused because the sound coming out of the NIM was no louder than the volume of the soucre feeding it. LOD,Headphone out, Dac or in-line amp made no difference. and the high gain was only slightly louder. 
 I have gone back and forth with them trying to describe my issue and this is thier email reponse from today:

 Hi, Larry I've discussed the problem with our engineering staff and unfortunately, what you've mentioned is what should be happening. As I've mentioned, the Icon Mobile offer 0db-gain which means the volume that has processed by Icon Mobile would be the same as what has been fed into it. We're terribly sorry that Icon Mobile wasn't able to meet your requirements and we're willing to issue a full refund if you want to return the item. Best Regards, Richard NuForce Thanks for using the help desk, if you have any further difficulties or are required to respond to your request, please login to the help desk _______________________________________________ Was this response helpful? We would be grateful if you would submit a short rating for this response as part of our satisfaction monitoring. http://www.nuforce.biz/cgi-

 I'm still fairly new to audiophiledom but shouldn't an amplifier make the sound louder than the source. Are there any other amp out there that are set at a gain of 0 db's. Does this even make any sense..


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *boomy3555* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hello,
 I know i've been away from this thread for a while but I took many people's advice and got a hold of Nforce because I was at issue with the lack of volume coming from my Icon Mobile Amplifier.
 I was confused because the sound coming out of the NIM was no louder than the volume of the soucre feeding it. LOD,Headphone out, Dac or in-line amp made no difference. and the high gain was only slightly louder. 
 I have gone back and forth with them trying to describe my issue and this is thier email reponse from today:

 Hi, Larry I've discussed the problem with our engineering staff and unfortunately, what you've mentioned is what should be happening. As I've mentioned, the Icon Mobile offer 0db-gain which means the volume that has processed by Icon Mobile would be the same as what has been fed into it. We're terribly sorry that Icon Mobile wasn't able to meet your requirements and we're willing to issue a full refund if you want to return the item. Best Regards, Richard NuForce Thanks for using the help desk, if you have any further difficulties or are required to respond to your request, please login to the help desk _______________________________________________ Was this response helpful? We would be grateful if you would submit a short rating for this response as part of our satisfaction monitoring. http://www.nuforce.biz/cgi-

 I'm still fairly new to audiophiledom but shouldn't an amplifier make the sound louder than the source. Are there any other amp out there that are set at a gain of 0 db's. Does this even make any sense.._

 

That's weird because it sounds pretty darn loud in high gain with my Denon and Edition 9, which rock like crazy with it. A low gain of 0dB is for IEM (a gain of 1, where a gain of 2 is 3dB), and the Tomahawk has a gain of 1 (0dB) for IEM. I know the high gain is not 0dB. How much did they say high gain was?


----------



## boomy3555

They did not specify which gain setting was 0 dB. Apparently I am ignorant as to the technical workings of a portable amp. so I'll just write this one off. I just thought that if I ran a cable from the headphone out or LOD of my Ipod, to an amplifier, that the amplifier would make it louder. This 0dB's dosn't make any sense to me. Whats the point if the volume increases by a facter of 0


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *boomy3555* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_They did not specify which gain setting was 0 dB. Apparently I am ignorant as to the technical workings of a portable amp. so I'll just write this one off. I just thought that if I ran a cable from the headphone out or LOD of my Ipod, to an amplifier, that the amplifier would make it louder. This 0dB's dosn't make any sense to me. Whats the point if the volume increases by a facter of 0_

 

I just said why a gain of 0 in my last post. Let me try another way.

 With IEM you want to have fine control over the volume and they IEM will be have a high sensitivity and don't need a lot of power. So, a 0dB gain amp (gain of 1) like Nuforce or Tomahawk in low gain is like putting a volume attenuator on the line out, but one that does impedance matching so the line-out sees an amp instead of an IEM (earphone). And amp needs voltage more than it needs current, but a headphone needs current, so the 0 gain amp is like a buffer and also provides the current.

 Switching the Nuforce gain to the {+} with a pen tip should give you tons of volume and tight controlled powerful bass with your D7000, because you'll be in high gain.


----------



## boomy3555

If I'm cranking along at plus gain with my Denons, shouldn't taking the headphone plug out of the Nuforce and plugging it directly into the Ipod make the volume lower?. Well it dosn't. it stays the same. It's as if the Nuforce isn't even there. What I'm saying is that there is no volume increase when I use the Nuforce regardless of which cans are plugged in.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

So, you said you plugged it into headphone out and to line out and found no difference? 

 If plugged into HP out, what volume is the iPod set at (max or 80% or what) and what volume is the Nuforce set at (how many turns)? 

 With headphone out turned all the way up and the Nuforce volume all the way up (or as high as you can stand it) you are saying the volume level and sound quality is the same, and not loud enough with either?

 i.e. is the volume insufficient before clipping from the headphone out, and the same with the Nuforce just below clipping? 

 Do the iPod and Nuforce both play clean at max volume, without clipping or hearing damage?

 I can get massive volume levels with clean sound out of my Nuforce mobile off my iMod and D2000 (or Edition 9) in high gain. I wonder if you might have a defective one.


----------



## bakhtiar

Check with other sources, ie, TV, radio, PC, laptop ....or use other cables...


----------



## boomy3555

Thanks. 
 the testing was done with Ipod 5th gen 80gb ( both h/p out and LOD)video, shuffle, mp3(knockoff touch screen 8gb flash drive), laptop h/p out as well as DAC. The volume was adjusted form 50% to 90% on all sources. The volume is almost exactly the same with or without the Nuforce. on low gain the volume was identical. On high gain it was less than 5% increase in volumes. The only cans that showed any appreciable increase was the 16 ohm C-3 customs, all other headphones including the UE SF5pro's showed increase only on high gain and only a very slight increase (5-10%). I have tried charging th battery on both USB out as well as wall USB Charger. I can accept that perhaps there is something wrong with the battery or line out, or gain, but the 0dB output confuses me. I would assume that an amplifier would increase the volume by at least a few dB's. If not, I'm having a hard time understanding the usefulness of it, other than the DAC in this particular AMP. I'm going to POP it in a box and send it back. If they find something wrong with it, they can repair it. If it is in good working order, then they can refund as offered, I got it when they first started selling them, so it's one of the first off "the line".
 Thanks again for all of your suggestions and support. I would have sent it back along time ago if I had not had Head-Fi'ers to bounce my concerns off of and I'm not one to giveup easily.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *boomy3555* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks. 
 the testing was done with Ipod 5th gen 80gb ( both h/p out and LOD)video, shuffle, mp3(knockoff touch screen 8gb flash drive), laptop h/p out as well as DAC. The volume was adjusted form 50% to 90% on all sources. The volume is almost exactly the same with or without the Nuforce. on low gain the volume was identical. On high gain it was less than 5% increase in volumes. The only cans that showed any appreciable increase was the 16 ohm C-3 customs, all other headphones including the UE SF5pro's showed increase only on high gain and only a very slight increase (5-10%). I have tried charging th battery on both USB out as well as wall USB Charger. I can accept that perhaps there is something wrong with the battery or line out, or gain, but the 0dB output confuses me. I would assume that an amplifier would increase the volume by at least a few dB's. If not, I'm having a hard time understanding the usefulness of it, other than the DAC in this particular AMP. I'm going to POP it in a box and send it back. If they find something wrong with it, they can repair it. If it is in good working order, then they can refund as offered, I got it when they first started selling them, so it's one of the first off "the line".
 Thanks again for all of your suggestions and support. I would have sent it back along time ago if I had not had Head-Fi'ers to bounce my concerns off of and I'm not one to giveup easily._

 

If plugged into HP out you should have HP out at 90% or as high as it will go without clipping. But I would not use HP out, only line out. 

 You should get very loud volumes with the amp in high gain with those D7000 or Pro 900. If it cannot play louder than you can stand, or as loud as you want, you may have to send it back and if it is not defective ask for a refund.


----------



## boomy3555

Thanks H/A,
 I've emailed Nuforce for an RMA#,


----------



## SECT

Just wanted to chime in here and say that I got one of the initiral releases of this great little amp, and had some issues with its performance (left channel dropping out, even after replacing the back plate). 

 Contacted NuForce and after a few emails they happily sent me out a replacement without inspecting the faulty unit. Thanks Jason 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 But yeah, great little amp that is actually portable without a full body suit holster


----------



## yakuzaph

I'm thinking about getting my first portable amp. I've got a pair of Grado Sr80i and Klipsch Custom 3. Will the Nuforce Icon Mobile be an ideal choice? If not, could you please recommend an amp <$100. Thanks.

 Edit: I listen to mostly Progressive rock and progressive metal. My source will be a 7th gen iPod. Thanks.


----------



## b_jay_k

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *yakuzaph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm thinking about getting my first portable amp. I've got a pair of Grado Sr80i and Klipsch Custom 3. Will the Nuforce Icon Mobile be an ideal choice? If not, could you please recommend an amp <$100. Thanks.

 Edit: I listen to mostly Progressive rock and progressive metal. My source will be a 7th gen iPod. Thanks._

 

opeth fan here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 i love this little thing. apparently it can be a little bright with the PFE (depending on the filters) but after the recommended burn-in i'm very impressed with it. especially for prog rock/metal which i listen to a lot of.
 bang for buck it's a winner i think.


----------



## demo1

Argh.....I'd say that I've had about 30 hours on this thing and it is still too bright for me. This is the case even when using my M-Audio Q40's which are suppose to be bass heavy. Using them with my UE Super.fi Pro 5 is just ridiculous, no bass at all.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *demo1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Argh.....I'd say that I've had about 30 hours on this thing and it is still too bright for me. This is the case even when using my M-Audio Q40's which are suppose to be bass heavy. Using them with my UE Super.fi Pro 5 is just ridiculous, no bass at all._

 

It really needs over 200 hours.

 But, IMHO the Super.fi Pro 5 are ridiculous no matter what.


----------



## Chuke

I'm still burning mine in...very happy with it thus far. The low end response is especially impressive for a 12wpc desktop unit. Then again, I'm used to my Jolida tubes so any ss amp should smoke it in the low end. 

 Has anyone used it as a preamp with a separate power amp? I'm wondering how well it will perform.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Chuke* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm still burning mine in...very happy with it thus far. The low end response is especially impressive for a 12wpc desktop unit. Then again, I'm used to my Jolida tubes so any ss amp should smoke it in the low end. 

 Has anyone used it as a preamp with a separate power amp? I'm wondering how well it will perform._

 

This thread is about the Icon Mobile portable.

 Try: Nuforce Icon usb Dac, preamp, headphone amp, power amp ... Everything in one~ - Head-Fi: Covering Headphones, Earphones and Portable Audio


----------



## b_jay_k

HeadphoneAddict, i saw you mentioned the "tele-communication" option (eg. skype) in the PFE appreciation thread. i was wondering if you'd tried it and had success, because i haven't been able to get my mic working in skype. i'm using a nokia n95 8gb headset cable (there's an ne-7m in the mail) and i'm using the right output. windows settings are all set to use c-media usb headphone set. but then even windows sound recorder doesn't pick up anything. i know the nokia headset works. any ideas? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 compatibility maybe?
 p.s. i'm a bit of a computer geek but all this audio stuff is pretty new to me


----------



## LeftyGorilla

this sounds silly, but did you know the mic only works from one of the hp outs?

 I was having no end of trouble with Skype until I figured this out...


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *b_jay_k* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_HeadphoneAddict, i saw you mentioned the "tele-communication" option (eg. skype) in the PFE appreciation thread. i was wondering if you'd tried it and had success, because i haven't been able to get my mic working in skype. i'm using a nokia n95 8gb headset cable (there's an ne-7m in the mail) and i'm using the right output. windows settings are all set to use c-media usb headphone set. but then even windows sound recorder doesn't pick up anything. i know the nokia headset works. any ideas? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 compatibility maybe?
 p.s. i'm a bit of a computer geek but all this audio stuff is pretty new to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

You have to use the inner headphone jack, which accepts mic input, and find some sound control panel to select your input and output as the C0Media USB heapdhone set.

 It works in iChat on my Macbook Pro. I set up the input and output in Audio Midi Setup.


----------



## b_jay_k

ok, i did mention that i was using the right output. i'm guessing it's the headset. might have something to do with all the music controls incorporated into the mic housing. will wait for the ne-7 to test properly. damn i miss my pfe


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

All this Nuforce talk has had me enjoying the Phonak and Nuforce Icon mobile (black filters, silicone tips) for the past hour.


----------



## jvlgato

I just wanted to recognize Nuforce for its support. I bought an Icon Mobile off a head-fier. It was NIB, but I had problems with the L channel having static and dropping out when using the DAC. I was not able to obtain a receipt, yet Nuforce repaired it at no cost. I don't think they had any obligation to repair it under warranty without a receipt, but they did, and they did it quickly and very pleasantly! Thanks, Nuforce! Makes me feel very good about their products. I look forward to seeing what they can do when they put out a 'better' and 'best' model!

 Oh, and so far it sounds great, even with minimal burn in.


----------



## Edward Ng

I am *very* happy to report that the re-revised case design, with full flush connector panel design, allows even the largest connectors to achieve proper connection, and now my ALO Cryo SXC 18G LOD finally works with it!

 Even though that's no longer a critical issue for me since I have my P-51 Mustang, it is a good thing to be ensured that there is absolutely no more connector incompatibility with the Nuforce Icon Mobile!

 -Ed


----------



## R3SET

Is it a good idea to use the Mobile icon as DAC between a PC and integrated amplifier, for setting up a good sounding system that needs to be as cheap as possible?


----------



## fyu

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bdr529* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_...
 I just received mine yesterday and have had it plugged into usb overnight. Today i look at it and the charge light is out but i see a real faint red glow coming out of the led. The charge light does not come back on when i plug it in. Is the battery dead and not charging?_

 

old post, but has anybody else had this problem? Its definitely a light. I can see it in a dark room.

 also does anybody else have a faint high frequency low volume buzzing when using the USB dac? It gets louder as the volume get turned up.
 like a buzzzzzzzzz-pop-buzzzzzzz-pop thing. I've tried this with another computer and its the same thing.


----------



## demo1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fyu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_old post, but has anybody else had this problem? Its definitely a light. I can see it in a dark room.

 also does anybody else have a faint high frequency low volume buzzing when using the USB dac? It gets louder as the volume get turned up.
 like a buzzzzzzzzz-pop-buzzzzzzz-pop thing. I've tried this with another computer and its the same thing._

 

I too get the faint buzz-pop sound. It only happens after I put my laptop to sleep and wake it up. If i restart my computer entirely the problem disappears. Still annoying though!


----------



## fyu

ok. Thanks. This might be an issue for me, since I only use it via USB. But it also happens on my desktop which I don't put to sleep.


----------



## truefalse

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fyu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_does anybody else have a faint high frequency low volume buzzing when using the USB dac? It gets louder as the volume get turned up.
 like a buzzzzzzzzz-pop-buzzzzzzz-pop thing. I've tried this with another computer and its the same thing._

 

I also have this. I've made a few investigations about it. So, on my girlfriend's laptop everything's OK no matter what. But on my notebook, when I plug the Icon Mobile in the USB port and AFTER that plug the headphones in the Icon, some whistling appears which is almost unnoticeable when the Icon's volume knob is low but it becomes better noticable when I raise up the volume. But if I use it as just an AMP (no USB connection) or if I plug in the headphones first, and AFTER that plug the Icon Mobile in the USB port - there's no whistling, just very slight hiss on the max volume.

 I've also tried different USB ports and different cables but it made no difference.

 Also, take a look at this post in another topic on Icon Mobile: http://www.head-fi.org/forums/5638425-post99.html In fact, this is the answer!

 P.S. The "-" gain switch position causes the whistling to be stronger.


----------



## redavaya-fi

@HPA

 Would you think there would be a night and day difference between my current rig, an IE8/Zune 30 combo, and an Itouch 2nd Gen paired with an IE8 and Icon Mobile via line out (alo cable)?


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *redavaya-fi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_@HPA

 Would you think there would be a night and day difference between my current rig, an IE8/Zune 30 combo, and an Itouch 2nd Gen paired with an IE8 and Icon Mobile via line out (alo cable)?_

 

I would think so, but I haven't tried IE8 with a Zune. I have tried them with Nuforce and iPod, and the amp improves the sound noticeably.


----------



## redavaya-fi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I would think so, but I haven't tried IE8 with a Zune. I have tried them with Nuforce and iPod, and the amp improves the sound noticeably._

 

Thanks for the quick reply sir! BTW, it doesn't necesarily have to be imodded (ipod), right?


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *redavaya-fi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks for the quick reply sir! BTW, it doesn't necesarily have to be imodded (ipod), right?_

 

No, it more of an issue of pairing it with an amp that has the right frequency response to match the IE8, which often have boomy or excessive bass to my ears with the wrong amp.


----------



## anth01234

Anybody have a best solution, I have:- 
 Ipod classic 160gb w/ leather case
 apple radio remote
 Nuforce icon mobile <Red>
 ---------------------------
 1). If I use apple radio remote for line-out, is it a good way for sound performance? or use lineout to 3.5mm cables? which one is good? <any suggestion ?> I can't compare because I haven't got another adaptor to compare.

 2).My connection is so complex, with the rubber belt connect ipod and nuforce icon mobile at the bottom, the apple radio remote connect to supplied cables is so stupid and long, apple radio remote seems no use at all <I can't fixed it, any idea?> pics?

 3). I use the above connection to test the sound, not so good, seems ipod itself is greater then add this amp, why? (I bought it for 5 days.)

 any cables, adaptor provide? (is "nuforce accessories I" good for line-out?) or I found some on amazon.com

 Thanks Everybody


----------



## boomy3555

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fyu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_old post, but has anybody else had this problem? Its definitely a light. I can see it in a dark room.

 also does anybody else have a faint high frequency low volume buzzing when using the USB dac? It gets louder as the volume get turned up.
 like a buzzzzzzzzz-pop-buzzzzzzz-pop thing. I've tried this with another computer and its the same thing._

 

I get that sound when my wireless is turned on with my netbook. When I turn off the wirless, it goes away.


----------



## Cahayahati3105

anyone already tried Cowon D2+,Nuforce and IE8??How about the sound quality resulted??


----------



## Aslan123

I'm looking at this for my ES7, although I suspect that it won't be a good match. The ES7 is already quite bright, and although I like this aspect, I don't really want it to get any brighter. 

 I would primarily be using it through USB as I need a cheapish replacement for the onboard sound on my work computer. I have searched the thread already, but I'm still wondering if there is someone who has tried the Nuforce with the ES7 and can confirm or deny my thoughts.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Aslan123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm looking at this for my ES7, although I suspect that it won't be a good match. The ES7 is already quite bright, and although I like this aspect, I don't really want it to get any brighter. 

 I would primarily be using it through USB as I need a cheapish replacement for the onboard sound on my work computer. I have searched the thread already, but I'm still wondering if there is someone who has tried the Nuforce with the ES7 and can confirm or deny my thoughts._

 

I don't know about the ES7, but this amp is a decent match for the ESW10 which I am told are brighter than the ESW9.


----------



## grahamnp

How does the sound signature of the Icon Mobile compare to the iPhone 3G? I'm looking to pair this with the RE0 and I'm worried it might be too bright.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grahamnp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How does the sound signature of the Icon Mobile compare to the iPhone 3G? I'm looking to pair this with the RE0 and I'm worried it might be too bright._

 

Very different - the iPhone 3G is more laid back and spacious, the Nuforce is more forward and brighter. I would not pair the Nuforce with the RE2 or RE3, but I have not heard an RE0. An iBasso T4 would make a better choice.


----------



## grahamnp

Thanks for the reply HeadphoneAddict. A forward sound seems like something I would like, I'm just worried about too much treble on the RE0. The iBasso T4 looks good but I want the Icon mainly because I can use it for both my laptop and iphone. I'll do some more research.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grahamnp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks for the reply HeadphoneAddict. A forward sound seems like something I would like, I'm just worried about too much treble on the RE0. The iBasso T4 looks good but I want the Icon mainly because I can use it for both my laptop and iphone. I'll do some more research._

 

The Practical Devices XM5 has good synergy with the head-direct RE2 and RE3 IEM, and the bass boost is a plus for them, as is the Burr Brown Japan PCM2702E USB DAC built-in. Plus, you can tune the sound with different opamps. Mine sounds best with AD8065 opamps, and BUF634 buffers.

 The Nuforce does sound better, less forward and bright, when used with USB input than with analog input - so for the laptop it might be a viable option with the head-direct IEM.


----------



## grahamnp

Thanks for that, good news for me as the icon mobile is a lot cheaper.


----------



## headfever

[_QUOTE=recephasan;4860243]looks like a p.o.s. in a fancy ipod-like box

 probably $20 in amp, $20 in packaging, the rest in "design"[/QUOTE]_

 It is truth. the parts inside it maybe only worth USD20. If not, why FIIO E 3 is only several dollars?


----------



## headfever

_ Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
No, it more of an issue of pairing it with an amp that has the right frequency response to match the IE8, which often have boomy or excessive bass to my ears with the wrong amp.

 

_

 there are a lot reports said that AMP3 is very perfect synergy with IE8. Please check to this thread:


http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f15/am...8/index51.html


----------



## danne

Bought this a month back, went 7 days before I returned it for repairation, due a glitch in the line in aswell as the mini-mini cable that was with it was broke.

 Waited 3 weeks for them to repair it.

 Got it back.
 Still the same problem...

 On monday I recive my ALO lod and it does really feel **** to return this amp yet again for a long time wait.


----------



## ibis99

Im thinking of pairing an Icon Mobile with a 2nd gen ipod touch,lod and Phonak PFE. Any thoughts?
 its the Icon or the Total AirHead for me so which do you feel is best?


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ibis99* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Im thinking of pairing an Icon Mobile with a 2nd gen ipod touch,lod and Phonak PFE. Any thoughts?
 its the Icon or the Total AirHead for me so which do you feel is best?_

 

Well, I can't help a lot there, because I have only tried the 2G Touch headphone out, not the line out. And, I've never heard the Airhead.

 In general I think the headphone out of the 2G Touch is a little bright like the 4G Nano. I also think the PFE are kinda bright when combined with the 2G Touch, 4G Nano or Nuforce. It sounds better with black filters in the PFE but it's not my first choice compared to the iPhone as source. But then the Nuforce is also just a little brighter with analog input vs USB. So, I have my doubts about the combo of the three. It might be fine, but the Senn IE8 would likely be a better choice with that combo of Touch and Nuforce.


----------



## meemorize

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_[...]I also think the PFE are kinda bright when combined with the 2G Touch, 4G Nano or Nuforce. It sounds better with black filters in the PFE but it's not my first choice compared to the iPhone as source.[...]_

 

Very interesting read.

 I am trying to decide between the Phonak PFE 122 and the NuForce NE-7M (+Comply T400) currently to use (without amp) on my iphone 3gs. (Has to be a headset).

 What are your thought about that?


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *meemorize* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Very interesting read.

 I am trying to decide between the Phonak PFE 122 and the NuForce NE-7M (+Comply T400) currently to use (without amp) on my iphone 3gs. (Has to be a headset).

 What are your thought about that?_

 

On the 3G and 3GS they both sound good - the Nuforce is maybe more for if you like more bass and warm mids but without losing treble, the PFE if you like a slightly treble tilted IEM with more detail. I do not think the PFE are too bright with the iPhone 3G and GS, and they kinda remind me of my Livewires customs. The NE-7M are kinda like a Denon C700 but with better controlled bass and less edgy highs.


----------



## meemorize

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_On the 3G and 3GS they both sound good - the Nuforce is maybe more for if you like more bass and warm mids but without losing treble, the PFE if you like a slightly treble tilted IEM with more detail. I do not think the PFE are too bright with the iPhone 3G and GS, and they kinda remind me of my Livewires customs. The NE-7M are kinda like a Denon C700 but with better controlled bass and less edgy highs._

 

Thank you! It looks to me that the Phonaks will suit my listening habbits much better then.
 I shall be placing an order later on today.
 Thanks.


----------



## ibis99

I'll keep searching.


----------



## WithBadIntent

This may turn out to be a silly question but I also use the Icon Mobile as a portable DAC with my Macbook Pro and senn hd595's as well as my iPod Touch and since I don't want to keep flicking the gain switch from low to high when switching between the iPod and the MacBook can I leave the icon mobile on high gain and use it with my sennheiser ie8's without causing any damage to the headphones


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *WithBadIntent* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This may turn out to be a silly question but I also use the Icon Mobile as a portable DAC with my Macbook Pro and senn hd595's as well as my iPod Touch and since I don't want to keep flicking the gain switch from low to high when switching between the iPod and the MacBook can I leave the icon mobile on high gain and use it with my sennheiser ie8's without causing any damage to the headphones_

 

Probably.


----------



## swbf2cheater

would this amp improve the kick and quality of iems through a sansa fuze


----------



## ProtegeManiac

Quote: 





swbf2cheater said:


> would this amp improve the kick and quality of iems through a sansa fuze


 

 As long as you use an LOD. Didn't do any better through the headphone out of my Zen, but at the time I got it more for my laptop. Using my JLab J3's, with the Zen's HP out bass was bloated; with my Vaio it was outright distorted; and with the iPod the bass is better controlled but more recessed with the treble getting a bit sybillant.
   
  Honestly though, for $99 it's jsut about a fair price, considering you get a DAC, a decent enough amp, and a small form factor. BUT if the form factor isn't an issue or plus for you there are better amps out there. Might be overkill for lower-tier single driver IEMs but at least they're more useful with bigger cans.


----------



## swbf2cheater

Fuze LODs are rarer than Diamonds found in the busy streets of a major city
   
  I prefer an amp as small as possible.  I was looking at this pico slim, but its still too big. They only made it skinnier lol...I want is generally small but able to power most anything from a fuze.
   
  asking too much, I know :[


----------



## 5aces

I have the NuForce Icon Mobile,Sansa Fuze with LOD,NuForce NE-8 iems and JH-13 monitors.
   
  This amp makes only a small difference in signal with the NE-8s,somewhat more with the JH-13s,via the Sansa LOD vs.the HO of the Fuze.
   
  More of a convenience factor,in that the volume control is taken off the Sansa wheel and diverted to the volume wheel on the side of the Nuforce amp.
   
  Like others have said,it is a cheap,almost disposable dac/amp,perfect for a laptop USB and a line out to the aux input of your vehicle stereo.
   
  Ditto for the Sansa Fuze,as far as amping the signal to your vehicle/cottage stereo,which is where the Fuze is lacking.
   
http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/479565/clip-x-fuze-see-my-options-and-help-me#post_6511117
   
  I am on the short list for the Pico Slim and hope for much more performance/control with my earphones.


----------



## ProtegeManiac

Quote: 





swbf2cheater said:


> Fuze LODs are rarer than Diamonds found in the busy streets of a major city
> 
> I prefer an amp as small as possible.  I was looking at this pico slim, but its still too big. They only made it skinnier lol...I want is generally small but able to power most anything from a fuze.
> 
> asking too much, I know :[


 

  
  Just surf the web for 'em, or some DIY several units and sell here. Thing is, if it's the form factor that's important, I say skip the amp unless you're using an iPod, because tendency is most LODs being sold are overkill. Even with a low-profile dock connector, most often there's a huge 3.5mm on the other end. That's great with, say, a CMOY, but not with a low-pro amp. That's why I stick to my Fiio LOD, cheap as it is, it's the most functional. I've seen a lot of system pics where there's way too much stress on the slim amp's input jack, what with a 3.5mm plug thicker than the amp.
   
  If Fiio comes up with a Sansa LOD, or you come across anything of comparable size, get that one.


----------



## RASeymour

http://www.soundguidance.elementfx.com
   
  Good products.  I've been using this LOD with my Fuze the last few months and am really enjoying it.  I tried a LOD from a different supplier with less than stellar results.


----------

